# Mac Pro For Me



## MamaCass (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous et &#224; toutes,

Cela fait quelques mois que je vous emb&#234;te avec mon futur mac  . Je m'excuse par ailleurs d'avoir polluer ou d&#233;tourner certains fils... :rose:

Anciennement propri&#233;taire d'un ibook et n'ayant plus le besoin d'un portable, je devais donc me decider pour un mac de bureau :love: mais l&#224;, c'est dur, et je suis pass&#233; par tous les mod&#232;les de mac, mac mini, imac 17 20, le 24 qui est arriv&#233; par la suite, bref j'&#233;tais perdue  :rose:. 

J'ai bien &#233;tudi&#233; tout &#231;a et lu plein de posts de ce beau forum, &#233;cout&#233; les conseils, et mon choix final c'est tourn&#233; vers le macpro :love: besoin d'&#233;volution, d'une machine stable, configurable &#224; souhait, le macpro est fait pour moi. 

Je suis technicienne informatique donc j'aime mettre les mains dans le cambouis, je n'aime pas &#234;tre limit&#233;e dans l'&#233;volution de mes machines, bref MACPRO FOR ME 

Apr&#232;s il a fallu jongler avec les im&#233;pratifs de la vie, des finances et tout ce qui permet ou emp&#234;che l'acquisition d'une telle machine, ben oui 2500 euros c'est pas rien    !!!

Samedi dernier, je suis pass&#233; &#224; DXM, Apple Center Rennes:bebe:, faire un petit devis, demander les delais de livraison, bref poser plein de questions... 

J'arrive toujours pas &#224; croire que l'achat approche    ....

Je signe mon CDI demain (si tout va bien) donc d&#232;s le CDI sign&#233;, &#224; 18h je pars du boulot, hop je passe &#224; la boutique, pour valider ma commande . Les d&#233;lais annonc&#233;s sont de 10 jours.

Voici ma configuration finale, durement et bien r&#233;fl&#233;chie :
Deux processeurs bic&#339;ur Intel Xeon 2 GHz
2 Go (4 x 512 Mo)
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT 256 Mo (DVI liaison simple ou double liaison)
Serial ATA 160 Go 7200 tr/min 3 Gb/s
Un SuperDrive 16x
AirPort Extreme + Bluetooth 2.0+EDR
Clavier et souris Mighty Mouse Apple (sans fil)
Mac OS X
Cinq ports USB
Deux ports FireWire 400
Deux ports FireWire 800
En ce qui concerne l'&#233;cran, je vais me tourner vers un 20 pouces Samsung :love:  que j'acheterais par la suite...

Alors, bien s&#251;r, je me doute bien que la macworld, va apporter son lot de nouveaut&#233;s mais bon le besoin est pr&#233;sent, et je ne peux pas attendre debut janvier + les delais de livraison, car je dois rapidement commencer mon site de tutoriaux vid&#233;os d&#233;di&#233;s &#224; Mac os X, les maquettes sont pr&#234;tes 

Je tiens &#224; remercier tous les macg&#233;ens qui m'ont aid&#233;, soutenu et surtout m'ont permis, gr&#226;ce &#224; leurs histoires ou probl&#232;mes techniques  divers et vari&#233;s, de faire passer le temps beaucoup plus vite   

Mamacass


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2006)

OUAIS !!! Mais c'est super MamaCass !!! Je suis tr&#232;s content pour toi ! Je parle du CDI, bien s&#251;r, mais c'est s&#251;r que si en plus tu as droit &#224; la cerise...  Je vois que tu vois les choses en grand (et large) pour ton &#233;cran, je me dis que j'aurais bien aim&#233; avoir attendu un peu moi aussi 

Content, content, content


----------



## MamaCass (4 Décembre 2006)

Ouais c'est vraiment super, merci Parrain    J'ai trop h&#226;te !!


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais c'est vraiment super, merci Parrain    J'ai trop h&#226;te !!



Eh oui, se faire d&#233;passer par sa filleule est un grand moment dans la vie d'un parrain...  Comment je me sens tout fier... Bon, on va pas faire le concours de celui qui a la plus grosse (rapport au fait que je suis jaloux que tu sois &#233;quip&#233;e avant moi...), mais j'esp&#232;re que tu peaufines d&#233;j&#224; le site o&#249; tu hebergeras les photos de ton d&#233;ballage


----------



## MamaCass (4 Décembre 2006)

Yes je vais vous pr&#233;parer tout &#231;a


----------



## thecrow (4 Décembre 2006)

Youyou c'est la f&#234;te ici....

Ma marraine va commander son nouveau jouet.... 

Une chose &#224; dire c'est toutes mes f&#233;licitations... tu verras c'est une super machine...

Pour l'&#233;cran &#231;a se discute mais bon

[EDITH est pass&#233;e par l&#224;]
si &#231;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un:
je viens d'avoir dell au t&#233;l&#233;phone qui me confirme que si en recevant l'&#233;cran on a des pixels mort (1 ou plusieurs) on peu b&#233;n&#233;ficier du droit de r&#233;traction 7 jours &#224; ne pas d&#233;passer pour renvoyer la machine.
Si on a plus de 6 pixels mort (17" et plus) pas de soucis ils changent directement l'&#233;cran.
voil&#224;...
[et elle est partie par ici  ]


----------



## MamaCass (4 Décembre 2006)

Coucou 

Ben tu sais l'&#233;cran, c'est pas un choix d&#233;finitif, le samsung me plait bien, en plus je l'ai vu &#224; la fnouc, &#224; 275 euros au lieu de 349 euros... et il est franchement sympa et sobre 
Mais j'attends un peu de voir ce que va faire apple de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

Alors la franchement respect      


Très belle config et enfin pour toi après tant d'attente un superbe Mac totalement configurable pour que tu puisses mettre les mains dans le camboui    


franchement chapeau  

Avec une bête comme ça tu va devoir faire au bas mot 1200 photos si ce n'est plus         

Ahhhh vivement les photos 


Encore une fois well done !!!!
et un coup de boule un !

 :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:  désolé:
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MamaCass.
:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 


Pharmacos


----------



## clochelune (4 Décembre 2006)

Oh MamaCass, c'est impressionnant cette configuration! Wouach!
Et bravo pour ton CDI, &#231;a c'est une chouette nouvelle!
Bon, bien s&#251;r je regarderai les photos de ta nouvelle b&#234;te!
Et j'esp&#232;re rejoindre plus tard la communaut&#233; MacG&#233;enne (j'attends au moins la sortie de L&#233;opard!)
En tout cas, j'ai bien h&#226;te que tu nous racontes cette nouvelle cohabitation!
Clochelune,  nostalgique de mon iMac 8.5 framboise!


----------



## MamaCass (4 Décembre 2006)

Allez t'inqui&#232;tes pas p'tit Fr&#232;re, un jour tu pourras    

Toute la famille est presque r&#233;unie on dirait 

Merci les copains 

J'ai h&#226;te &#224; demain, h&#226;te, h&#226;te, et re-h&#226;te 



edit special Clochelune : merci beaucoup et vivement que tu es &#224; nouveau un mac


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

rhoooo la classe ! Le MacPro ! super décision !! bien joué aussi pour le CDI, c'est chouette pour toi.
c'est sympa de voir vos expériences, sourtout avant la sienne, a voir mon switch vers début janvier sur Macbook.
a +
bonne journée pour demain


----------



## jugnin (4 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> Cela fait quelques mois que je vous embête avec mon futur mac



Ouais ça je sais, j'ai failli m'inscrire sur un forum pécé tellement j'en pouvais plus. 




> bref poser plein de questions...



_-Euh quand on est inscrite sur MacGé on a moins 30% c'est ça ? 
_


Rhôô trop la chance ! L'excitation de l'attente, l'adrénaline du déballage et tout...(la déception de la panne )Rien que pour ça, j'ai parfois envie de racheter un mac. Au moins, quand on commande, ça fait un but dans la vie pendant dix jours...


----------



## NightWalker (4 Décembre 2006)

Tu nous fais un signe dès que ton contrat est signé


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu nous fais un signe dès que ton contrat est signé



Je pense qu'elle n'oubliera pas de nous signaler que la commande est passée,
enfin je vois mal comment moi je pourrais l'oublier si c'était moi


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2006)

Alors, H -18:30 si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## spleen (5 Décembre 2006)

Concernant l'écran Samsung, c'est plutôt un bon produit et très bien placé en prix. Bon évidemment, tout dépend de l'utilisation et du niveau d'exigence. mais Samsung a assez bonne réputation en écrans LCD.
Ci dessous un test du 205BW :
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-203-1287-36.html
Petit détail : c'est un des très rares écrans à être compatible HDCP. Ce n'est pas forcément inutile pour l'avenir


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est bon a souligner. Neanmoins, aucune carte graphique pour Mac Pro ne supporte le HDCP, et les constructeurs disent bien qu'aucun passage en force n'est prevu avant 2010. Ca nous laisse bien plus de 3 ans...


----------



## Franky Boy (5 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce que c'est moi, ou à chaque fois que quelqu'un achète un macpro on se retrouve tous ensemble? 

Ouais, super content pour toi!

J'espère juste que tes délais de livraison ne seront pas aussi longs que les miens(juste un mois).

Heu... c'est quoi un CDI?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

J'arrive un peu en retard pour la réunion de famille. Désolé, c'est le décalage horaire et les problèmes de circulation à la Réunion. Et puis j'étais en train de surfer. Et après, il a fallu que je rince ma combinaison et que j'arrose mon jardin. En plus, j'avais du courrier en souffance et des copies à corriger 

(je ne sais plus trop quoi trouver comme excuse pour cet impardonnable retard, moi. C'est horrible, j'ai senti un sourd reproche dans l'un des posts de MamaCass: "*presque* toute la famille est réunie")

Bravo pour cette magnifique machine. Vraiment impressionnante Et puis tu l'attendais depuis si longtemps.

Vraiment, ça fait plaisir de voir que ton souhait se réalise enfin.

Tiens nous au courant pour la suite.

Et : LES PHOTOS


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

Coucou les copains,

Contente de vous voir tous ici :love: :love:
L&#224; j'ai une grosse cr&#232;ve mais ca ne va pas m'empecher d'aller &#224; la boutique ce soir 

@clarens : merci 

@jugnin : d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose:   

@NightWalker : t'inqui&#232;tes pas, je vous tiens au courant 

@Pharmacos : tu me connais bien :love: 

@HmJ : je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas compter 

@Spleen : merci du conseil 

@Franky Boy : Un CDI : Contrat &#224; Dur&#233;e Ind&#233;termin&#233; : embauch&#233; quoi  

@Fichte : Je pense aux photos, ne t'inqui&#232;tes, et ne culpabilise pas.

Ca me fait tr&#232;s plaisir de vous voir tous ici


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2006)

On attend, on attend... Avec mes 8:00 de decalage, j'espere bien avoir le compte-rendu en me reveillant demain


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

Ben tu sais je vais le commander ce soir, avec un peu de chance, le stock sera mon ami et je repars avec ce soir direct 

Sinon j'attends 10 jours     :love:


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2006)

Moi je craque dès qu'on parle MacPro :love: Je suis pas de la famille mais je viens partager tt ça! 
enfin moi je metterai plus une ATI  1950XT mais j'imagine que ca change beaucoup le prix  sinon le reste c'est du tout bon! 
J'espère voir plein de photo bientôt.
Surtout que je me demande depuis la sortie des MacPro ce qu'il ya a la place de l'endroit ou c'était marqué G5 sur les power mac (qu'il ya chez moi... et dire que c'était déjà une bête! :love


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

Salut xao85,

tu es le bienvenu, ce fil est ouvert &#224; tout le monde, pas de sectarisme ! 
Contente de voir ton engouement en tous cas !

Pour la carte graphique, je n'ai pas besoin de plus pour l'instant, je ne fais pas de 3D et cette carte est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal 

Je crois qu'il n'y a plus d'inscription sur la c&#244;t&#233;, uniquement une pomme :love:
C'est bien des c&#244;t&#233;s de la tour dont tu parles ?


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut xao85,
> 
> tu es le bienvenu, ce fil est ouvert à tout le monde, pas de sectarisme !
> Contente de voir ton engouement en tous cas !
> ...



Oui la 7300 assure déjà pas mal(surtout en 256Mo), pas d'inquiétude! 
 Et oui c'est ce coté dont je parle, j'aurai bein vu marqué intel xeon! :love:


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui la 7300 assure déjà pas mal(surtout en 256Mo), pas d'inquiétude!
> Et oui c'est ce coté dont je parle, j'aurai bein vu marqué intel xeon! :love:



Moi je préfère la pomme :love: :love: :love:  


..........intel, ca va la tête non ????


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franky Boy (5 Décembre 2006)

Je me sens délaissé et seul... 

Pourquoi, j'ai pas de famille, moi?

Ah, je sais, je suis Québécois.


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2006)

... ça pourrait être pire, tu pourrais être Tokyoïte...


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2006)

Alors pour la crève tu prends:

Un doliprane toutes les 4 heures.
Si tu tousses tu peux prendre un peu  de toxplexil.
Un peu de mucomyst pour fluidifier tout ca
si tu as un peu mal à la déglutition tu prend un peu de solupred
et si ca devient de toute les couleurs tu commence une antibiothérapie par de l'amoxicilline.

Mais n'oublie pas d'aller voir ton médecin


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

Coucou me re voil&#224; 

Alors je suis pass&#233; &#224; DXM, cr&#233;dit sur 20 mois accept&#233;, yes ! 
La commande est partie, livraison d'ici 10 &#224; 15 jours  ca va &#234;tre dur dur d'attendre mais je crois que je ne r&#233;alise pas encore quen ca y est je l'ai command&#233;    :love: :love:

Voil&#224; voil&#224;.... h&#226;te h&#226;te h&#226;te !!!!!

Merci aux gars de DXM vous &#234;tes vraiment sympas   
(faut vraiment que l'on se fasse une bouffe  )

Sinon, merci de tes conseils pharmacos, en fait je prends depuis hier de l'amoxicilline, du sirop, des efferalgants, du psiccchhht pour le nez, mais j'ai trop mal &#224; la sinusite  :rateau: :bebe::modo: je plane &#224; moiti&#233; en fait....

Ai je vraiment command&#233; mon mac pro ?


----------



## jugnin (5 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coucou me re voilà
> 
> Ai je vraiment commandé mon mac pro ?



Nan nan t'hallucines, c'est_ l'effet "ras l'gant"_...:rateau: 






J'avais pas mieux...:rose:


----------



## spleen (5 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ai je vraiment commandé mon mac pro ?



J'espère que tu avais tout de même toute ta lucidité en signant le bon de commande   tu as vérifié le chiffre en bas à droite ?  
En tout cas bravo...    le bi-Xeon ça va dépoter !!!


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

Attendez je v&#233;rifie.....





oui c'est bon 2570 euros ttc


   suis folle


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan nan t'hallucines, c'est_ l'effet "ras l'gant"_...:rateau:
> J'avais pas mieux...:rose:



C'est vrai que, y'a des jours, j'en ai ras' les gens aussi


----------



## thecrow (5 Décembre 2006)

bah alors maintenant ce sont des félicitations officielles.... est ce que tu vas tenir 10 à 15 jours....

tu vas devoir prendre quelques calments 

allait courage on est tous passé par la et tu sais que si tu as besoin de soutien on est la...


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

Merci thecrow et tout le monde 

En fait je l'ai tellement attendu ce mac, que, je sais pas si vous comprenez, mais je l'ai tellement voulu, attendu, choisi...que je crois que c'est pas r&#233;alisable comme affaire, et que le jour o&#249; je vais le brancher chez moi, l&#224; je me rendrais compte, vous voyez ?


----------



## clochelune (5 Décembre 2006)

Ah MamaCass! Grand bravo à toi pour ton achat! Un vrai monstre! J'espère qu'il va te durer le plus longtemps possible avec une configuration pareille et que tu le feras évoluer comme tu l'espérais! en tout cas, chapeau!!!!
Et soigne toi bien surtout (moi aussi sous antibio aumentin 2 grammes par jour (ouais j'ai des doses spéciales vu mes antécédants!), et surbronc en comprimés, pas sirop, puis diantalvic (2g aussi par jour)! Et savez quoi, la lavande ça aide à dégager les bronches, j'ai testé sans le vouloir!!)
Le plus dur, l'attente jusqu'à l'arrivée (mais ça vaut le coup comme tu ne pouvais ramenr le monstre de suite vu sa super configuration toute remaniée!)
On est avec toi!
Clochelune et sa nostalgie de framboise!


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2006)

Snif... C'est beau...

Bravo MamaCass, beau doublé gagnant CDI / MacPro. Ca y est, tu vas pouvoir remanger de la pomme soir et matin


----------



## spleen (5 Décembre 2006)

Quel succ&#232;s  
C'est vrai que c'est touchant. A une &#233;poque o&#249; les PC sont devenus du consommable, o&#249; on ach&#232;te &#231;a chez Auchan &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du rayon surgel&#233;s, c'est sympa de voir un tel enthousiasme et une envie aussi communicative pour un ordinateur (pas n'importe lequel, certes...)
Ca me rappelle ma jeunesse


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2006)

Oui, mais c'est un peu dangereux pour nos finances toute cette "saine" émulation !


----------



## spleen (5 Décembre 2006)

Et encore, nos banquiers n'ont pas vu la raodmap Intel pour 2007 !!!


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> La commande est partie, livraison d'ici 10 à 15 jours  ca va être dur dur d'attendre mais je crois que je ne réalise pas encore quen ca y est je l'ai commandé    :love: :love:


Je te l'ai dit, qu'ils ne vont te le donner qu'à Nowel...   

En tout cas félicitations pour ton contrat...


----------



## Franky Boy (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je penses que je vais faire comme tout le monde...

Bravo pour ton embauche! 
Juste pour alimenter le fil, en quoi consiste-elle? 
À part ça, bravo pour ta config! Moi et mon père, on y a passé presque 6 mois. C'est un choix très dur. Plus de 7 millions de configurations possibles, je pense...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Excellent. Donc tu es passée à l'acte, si je comprends bien.

C'est vrai que l'attente va être longue. 

Mes conseils pour te faire patienter: écouter en boucle les Mamas and the Papas; Franck Zappa ; Jefferson Airplane ; Grateful Dead ; Les Doors ; MC5 ; Les Stooges et pourquoi pas David Bowie ; Roxy Music ; les New York Dolls 

Pour les moments d'agitation : Brian Eno

Et puis, on est là pour te soutenir.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Coucou &#224; tous et merci, quel entrain   Vous &#234;tes super 

En fait j'ai pris un petit risque puisque je n'ai pas r&#233;ellement sign&#233; mon contrat encore mais j'ai eu l'accord oral et de toute fa&#231;on, y'a une loi qui dit (attention les neuronnes  ) "si dans les 15 jours avant la fin d'un deuxi&#232;me cdd, l'employ&#233; ne re&#231;oit pas de courrier indiquant sa non-embauche, il sera d'office embuch&#233;" , un truc dans le genre....mais de toute fa&#231;on ca fait des mois que mon patron me dit qu'il va m'embaucher donc pas de crainte &#224; avoir.

Je commence mon CDI aujourd'hui, donc je vais signer aujourd'hui je pense, la paperasse ca embete tout le monde je crois...

En tout cas, vous n'allez pas me croire mais j'ai r&#234;v&#233; de mon macpro cette nuit 

:rose: :rose:

   

A l'amour du risque....


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Oupss... Je n'etais pas avec ma marraine pour la f&#233;liciter  ! A cause de moi pas de r&#233;union de famille ... Q'un mot a te dire : BRAVO !

PS : Attention au budget


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

... Jonathan et Jennifer ?


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

euh...  je comprends pas, ich habe nicht vershtanden


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> euh...  je comprends pas, ich habe nicht vershtanden



Parce que tu es passe entre les deux. Je lisais :  "A l'amour du risque.... ", les trois derniers mots m'ont fait penser a ce celebre generique...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh ! Je viens de comprendre


----------



## thecrow (6 Décembre 2006)

alors c'est signé ..???


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Je travaille et j'attends tranquillement....


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Ben dis donc, il va passer longuement ce mois de decembre si tu commences deja a compter les Mac Pro...


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais, parrain, j'attends tranquillement mon mac pro, c'est vrai que cette nuit, j'ai r&#234;v&#233; de &#231;a, mais bon avec tous les cachets que je prends, j'ai super mal dormi, j'ai vu toutes les heures tourn&#233;es et j'ai fait plein de r&#234;ves bizarres, enfin en tous cas, dans mon r&#234;ve mon mac pro &#233;tait super top !

Vivement, vivement :rose: :love::love::love:


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Felicitations !

Ton filleul, Gros Bisous


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Oups... Et dire que ce sera pareil pour moi dans 6 semaines... T'as raison, je vais aller regarder du cote des petites pilules qui font dormir...


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Felicitations !
> 
> Ton filleul, Gros Bisous



Merci :love:  :love:


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2006)

Et la longue attente commença! Bon courage!


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

C'est l'histoire d'une gentille fille, qui commanda son MacPro... Elle sauta par la fenetre pour aller vers le livreur mais s'ecrasa sur le carton sur son MP ! Son MacPro c&#232;da sous la chute mais elle est indemne : un MacPro n'est pas rentable 

Ma signature est ici mon passeport ^^


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Ouais d'ailleurs, je la trouve tr&#232;s longue cette matin&#233;e...

Au fait, je sais si je vous l'ai dit, mais j'ai trop h&#226;te de l'avoir    

edit : guiguilap : tu es voyant ? tu me fais peur l&#224;... et puis de toute fa&#231;on je ne fais pas livr&#233;, je vais le chercher &#224; la boutique d&#232;s qu'ils m'appellent, t'es un fou toi    :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi je dis c'est irr&#233;aliste. Tu verrais la solidit&#233; de ces macpros! Un truc de ouf!


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais d'ailleurs, je la troue très longue cette matinée...
> 
> Au fait, je sais si je vous l'ai dit, mais j'ai trop hâte de l'avoir


 

Pas la peine on avait deviné!


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

C'etait un petit brin de d&#233;bilit&#233; matinale, c'est tout


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon ca ira pour cette fois, ta signature te sauve


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; d'avoir cass&#233; &#244; ton beau post marraine... 

Un gros bisou pour me faire pardonner  ?


----------



## NightWalker (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon les enfants... n'oubliez pas que vous pouvez passer par MP...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

-----


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Allez pour faire passer le temps 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pounet/218662712/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bacl/217027902/in/set-72157594239533357/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57349602@N00/217776093/


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Mais, ma parole, ça relève de l'obsession compulsive !!!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

Mais attends, le pire c'est que ca fait des mois que ca dure :modo: :modo: :modo:




Tiens est ce que vous savez o&#249; je peux trouver la notice (guide utilisateur) en fran&#231;ais, sur le site d'apple je ne l'ai trouv&#233; qu'anglais  Merci


----------



## thecrow (6 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Allez pour faire passer le temps
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pounet/218662712/
> 
> ...




tu vas vraiment pas tenir 10 à 15 jours en regardant les macs comme ça 
va falloir t'enfermer avant


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2006)

Ou j'ai rang&#233; la camisol quand j'attendais mon macbook...:hosto: :bebe:


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> tu vas vraiment pas tenir 10 &#224; 15 jours en regardant les macs comme &#231;a
> va falloir t'enfermer avant



Mais non mais non... de toute fa&#231;on sans mac, la libert&#233; n'existe pas :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :rateau:  



xao85 a dit:


> Ou j'ai rang&#233; la camisol quand j'attendais mon macbook...:hosto: :bebe:



Ouais pr&#234;te la moi, s'il te plait :rose: :love: 

Vous croyez que j'aurai du ouvrir ce post un fois le mac pro chez moi ? Je me demande parce que l&#224;... dix jours de d&#233;lire... ca va donner et en fait on va se faire taper sur les doigts, vous en pensez quoi ?
_
ps : Tout ceci est &#224; prendre &#224; la rigolade, on n'abuse, on n'abuse, hein.... apr&#232;s tout ce n'est qu'un mac.. _


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2006)

Nan c'est &#231;a le probl&#232;me justement: c'est un mac! (et quel mac) mais tinqui&#232;te on t'en veut pas, si tu savais combien j'ai laiss&#233; de posts avant l'arriv&#233; de mon macbook... depuis macG et moi c'est une histoire qui dure!


----------



## spleen (6 Décembre 2006)

Et tu auras quelle utilisation de cette belle machine ?


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> ... et puis de toute façon je ne fais pas livré, je vais le chercher à la boutique dès qu'ils m'appellent



Ouh ça doit faire un carton sacrément gros à trimballer ça... Si tu veux un coup d'main tu dis hein.


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Ca va etre trop lourd pour toi marraine, apelle moi si tu as des prob's


----------



## stefdefrejus (6 Décembre 2006)

Trop cool ... mes f&#233;licitations !!! 

Va te falloir un sacr&#233; bel appareil pour prendre les photos du "b&#233;b&#233;"


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Et tu auras quelle utilisation de cette belle machine ?



Alors là c'est une bonne question 

- Enfin pouvoir essayer mac os x server
- conception web : dreamweaver, flash
- conception print : suite adobe
- serveur ftp
- tout ce que l'on fait au quotidien
- je vais essayer la 3D (j'y connais rien on verra bien)
- tutoriaux vidéos : compression montage animation
- test de tout ce qui me tombe sous la main : logiciel et matériel
- en fait tout ce qu'il me sera possible d'essayer sur mac 



jugnin a dit:


> Ouh ça doit faire un carton sacrément gros à trimballer ça... Si tu veux un coup d'main tu dis hein.



Je vais prendre mon p'tit kangoo et hop à la maison... merci 



guiguilap a dit:


> Ca va etre trop lourd pour toi marraine, apelle moi si tu as des prob's



Merci tu es gentil  mais moi costaud des biscotaux


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Trop cool ... mes félicitations !!!
> 
> Va te falloir un sacré bel appareil pour prendre les photos du "bébé"



Je viens d'acheter un p'tit nikon 5700 ca devrait le faire, merci  :love:


----------



## patricks (6 Décembre 2006)

Je ne peux que me rallier à tout le monde, félicitations pour ton
nouveau Mec euhhh pardon Mac  bon d'accord elle était très
nulle même très très nulle.
Mais surtout je te souhaite de signer ton CDI rapidement


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter un p'tit nikon 5700 ca devrait le faire, merci  :love:



Mais tu as gagné au loto ou quoi ????????       

Félicitation pour l'appareil photo aussi alors 

Ca me fais plaisir que tu puisses te faire plaisir         



Pharmacos


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais tu as gagné au loto ou quoi ????????
> 
> Félicitation pour l'appareil photo aussi alors
> 
> Ca me fais plaisir que tu puisses te faire plaisir



Ben, non, ça fait bien 2 mois qu'elle a cet excellent petit Coolpix. "Sois à ce qu'on te dit" comme dirait Francis Blanche


----------



## spleen (7 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Alors là c'est une bonne question
> 
> - Enfin pouvoir essayer mac os x server
> - conception web : dreamweaver, flash
> ...



Ah oui... ça ne rigole pas. Que des trucs de pros.
Et tout ça, ça ne peut pas se faire avec le Core 2 de l'imac ?


----------



## HmJ (7 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Ah oui... ça ne rigole pas. Que des trucs de pros.
> Et tout ça, ça ne peut pas se faire avec le Core 2 de l'imac ?



MamaCass aime mettre les mains dans la cambouis, et puis ce n'est pas facile d'etendre un iMac avec de nouveaux disques durs ou barrettes memoire ou cartegraphique.


----------



## Franky Boy (7 Décembre 2006)

Tu vas te le procurer comment, OSX Server?

Parce que c'est pas donné...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2006)

Bon alors comme dirait ma grand-m&#232;re, j'ai de la correspondance &#224; faire l&#224;   



patricks a dit:


> Je ne peux que me rallier &#224; tout le monde, f&#233;licitations pour ton
> nouveau Mec euhhh pardon Mac  bon d'accord elle &#233;tait tr&#232;s
> nulle m&#234;me tr&#232;s tr&#232;s nulle.
> Mais surtout je te souhaite de signer ton CDI rapidement



Merci beaucoup  bon la signature du cdi c'est de la paperasse, ca va pas tarder &#224; arriver je pense 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais tu as gagn&#233; au loto ou quoi ????????
> F&#233;licitation pour l'appareil photo aussi alors  Ca me fais plaisir que tu puisses te faire plaisir         Pharmacos



Oui j'ai eu une super occas pour l'appareil photo, je ne pouvais pas passer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; :love:
Moi aussi je suis contente de me faire plaisir, comme quoi la vie nous reserve plein de surprises :love:




HmJ a dit:


> Ben, non, &#231;a fait bien 2 mois qu'elle a cet excellent petit Coolpix. "Sois &#224; ce qu'on te dit" comme dirait Francis Blanche



Merci Parrain 



spleen a dit:


> Ah oui... &#231;a ne rigole pas. Que des trucs de pros.
> Et tout &#231;a, &#231;a ne peut pas se faire avec le Core 2 de l'imac ?



Ne me remets pas le doute, hein... c'est command&#233;, c'est fait  



HmJ a dit:


> MamaCass aime mettre les mains dans la cambouis, et puis ce n'est pas facile d'etendre un iMac avec de nouveaux disques durs ou barrettes memoire ou cartegraphique.



Remerci Parrain  



Franky Boy a dit:


> Tu vas te le procurer comment, OSX Server?
> 
> Parce que c'est pas donn&#233;...



J'ai un copain qui a suivi une formation Apple et qui a une version "formation", enfin je sais pas trop mais moi je vais l'installer, le tester, compar&#233; avec Windows Serveur 2003 et voir ce que cela donne, ce ne serait pas un OS r&#233;sident  Juste pour tester


----------



## thecrow (7 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon alors comme dirait ma grand-mère, j'ai de la correspondance à faire là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu seras notre testeuse sur le forum...
ce qui te permettra de faire un site super complet sur OSX ...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2006)

Yes d'ailleurs les maquettes sont pr&#234;tes pour les tutos, reste la plus grosse part &#224; r&#233;aliser, la r&#233;daction, le montage, les captures vid&#233;os, bref belle perspective de boulot en cours


----------



## thecrow (7 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Yes d'ailleurs les maquettes sont prêtes pour les tutos, reste la plus grosse part à réaliser, la rédaction, le montage, les captures vidéos, bref belle perspective de boulot en cours




ouip c'est clair... les vidéos ça prend énormément de tps comme tu as vu sur un de mes sites... j'étais sur pc à cette époque et du temps pour la compréssion j'en ai passé pour toutes les vidéos... mais après quand tu vois le résultat c'est vraiment génial... 

tu comptes utiliser quoi pour le montage??


----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2006)

Je pense faire les captures avec snapz pro x, je dois r&#233;aliser &#233;galement une intro, je ne sais pas encore sous quoi je vais faire le montage, je pense essayer avec imovie pour d&#233;buter. Faut que j'essaie tout &#231;a ! Il me faudrait bien 15 jours de cong&#233;s


----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2006)

Et hop, une journ&#233;e de moins


----------



## clochelune (7 Décembre 2006)

"&#192; part &#231;a, bravo pour ta config! Moi et mon p&#232;re, on y a pass&#233; presque 6 mois. C'est un choix tr&#232;s dur. Plus de 7 millions de configurations possibles, je pense..."


Salut Francky Boy (et bravo aussi &#224; ton p&#232;re et toi pour la b&#234;te! vous devez en profiter &#224; pr&#233;sent!)

je crois que MamaCass a pass&#233; aussi bien six mois &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; la configuration qu'elle allait prendre, d&#233;j&#224; si mac portable, de bureau, imac de bureau (mais je crois qu'elle voulait un &#233;cran &#224; part donc l'iMac lui plaisait vaguement quand m&#234;me) ou macbookpro en portable avec &#233;cran puis d&#233;cision pour cette super b&#234;te afin de la faire &#233;voluer au fil des ann&#233;es! c'est intelligent, une grosse somme (comme pour ton p&#232;re et toi) mais elle n'aura pas &#224; changer trop vite et pourra juste faire &#233;voluer... c'est pas mal du tout!
(bon pour moi j'h&#233;site encore parfois entre un portable avec &#233;cran ou un iMac mais je penche pour l'iMac, et l&#224; j'h&#233;site entre le 20 et le 24... savez les diff&#233;rences entre les cartes graphiques ati et ndvia (parce que l'ati sur mon asus me convient moyennement!)

et MamaCass, soigne toi bien aussi! t'auras ta b&#234;te une fois gu&#233;rie, tu pourras en profiter, en plus sans doute au moment des f&#234;tes (auras-tu des cong&#233;s ?)

bref, je te suis avec int&#233;r&#234;t!!

moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re un truc tout configur&#233; car je n'ai pas une utilisation pro, juste simple amateur (et en plus en mac je vais devoir tout r&#233;apprendre car &#231;a a d&#251; changer depuis l'OS 8.5 d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai vu... ahah...) je remarque que mes besoins ne sont pas si importants mais c'est s&#251;r qu'on pense aussi &#224; la mani&#232;re dont &#231;a va &#233;voluer, d'o&#249; mon attente encore (et ma peur qui a fait que j'ai pris un pc portable, mais je regrette ce choix m&#234;me si l'asus est de bonne qualit&#233;, l'environnement windows, je n'aime pas du tout!)

et de grosses bises aussi pour MamaCass de la Clochelune!
et mon bonsoir &#224; tous ici!


----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2006)

Salut Clochelune,

et merci de tant de compr&#233;hension ! c'est vrai que c'est un choix difficile &#224; faire et bien sur par rapport au budget ! On gagne 80 par l&#224;, on les remet par l&#224; ! Un vrai casse t&#234;te ce macpro :love: :love:

Enfin j'esp&#232;re que tu pourras bientot t'acheter un mac  et que tu ouvriras un post pour cette occasion 

Au plaisir de te lire 
Bonne soir&#233;e

Mamacass


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> tu seras notre testeuse sur le forum...
> ce qui te permettra de faire un site super complet sur OSX ...



Vous avez vu &#231;a?

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; deux textes pour les tutorials (Applescript et mesures en informatique) et j'en pr&#233;pare deux autres. Si d'autres se joignent pour aider le Webmaster de ce site, il va vite prendre de l'expansion!


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Vous avez vu ça?
> 
> J'ai déjà envoyé deux textes pour les tutorials (Applescript et mesures en informatique) et j'en prépare deux autres. Si d'autres se joignent pour aider le Webmaster de ce site, il va vite prendre de l'expansion!



excellente initiative...


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> excellente initiative...



Merci!

En effet, de l'aide serait très appréciée. Pour l'instant, le site n'est pas encore très complet, mais si on aide tous le webmaster de ce site, cela peut devenir une référence en matière de tutoriaux sur Internet. Si on s'y met tous, cela peut devenir quelque chose d'important.

Mais bon, je détourne le sujet...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Décembre 2006)

J'ai vu &#231;a, tr&#232;s bonne initiative, j'ai d'ailleurs f&#233;licit&#233; le webmaster lors de la redaction de son poste 'id&#233;e de conception"....


----------



## MajestiK (8 Décembre 2006)

Bravo à toi, il n'y a que ça a dire ! 
Moi j'attend encore quelques semaines mais sur le coup de noël je commanderai le miens !


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2006)

Quelle configuration?


----------



## thecrow (8 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Quelle configuration?



si tu parles de la config de Mama, tu n'as pas bien lu toutes les pages... :hein::hein::mouais:


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2006)

Mais non celle de majestik!!! roooo!


----------



## MamaCass (8 Décembre 2006)

Mais c'est la jungle ici   

Paix et Amour sur mon post hein.... :casse:

Merci Majestik    Vivement que ton imac


----------



## MamaCass (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon et sinon le temps passe pas quand m&#234;me c'est pas possible &#231;a....


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Pouh l'attente doit etre longue marraine !


----------



## xao85 (8 Décembre 2006)

oui comme tu dis plus que deux semaines avant mes partielles   :rateau: et encore 3 avant mon zelda &#224; no&#235;l!!! :love:


----------



## MamaCass (8 Décembre 2006)

Ouais c'est long mais bon, une fois &#224; la maison je vais m'&#233;clater   
D'autant plus que ca fait 2 mois que j'ai plus de mac.... enfin je me r&#233;p&#233;te, d&#233;sol&#233;e...

Sinon personne ne m'a trouv&#233; le manuel du macpro en fran&#231;ais ?
Je trouve pas moi....


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais c'est long mais bon, une fois à la maison je vais m'éclater
> D'autant plus que ca fait 2 mois que j'ai plus de mac.... enfin je me répéte, désolée...
> 
> Sinon personne ne m'a trouvé le manuel du macpro en français ?
> Je trouve pas moi....



Je l'ai trouvé! Il est dans la boîte de mon MacPro!


----------



## MamaCass (8 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé! Il est dans la boîte de mon MacPro!



Quel sadique !!!!      :rose:


----------



## thecrow (8 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé! Il est dans la boîte de mon MacPro!




 moi aussi mais je l'ai pas encore ouvert...


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Marraine ne regarde pas avant, c'est pas drole


----------



## Franky Boy (8 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> moi aussi mais je l'ai pas encore ouvert...



C'est tellement intéressent...


----------



## HmJ (9 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sinon personne ne m'a trouv&#233; le manuel du macpro en fran&#231;ais ?
> Je trouve pas moi....



Ben moi non plus, c'est marrant ca quand meme. Y'a anglais et puis barre. Au fait, tu comptes jouer un peu sur ton ordi ? Non, je dis ca, parce que je me rends compte que si je me prends mon MP demain, j'aurai vite un probleme de faille spatio temporelle a cause de Civilization. Je risque d'y passer mes nuits... C'est aussi ca l'interet du Mini G4


----------



## MamaCass (9 Décembre 2006)

Salut les copains,

24h sans le net, j'ai failli devenir folle, premi&#232;re coupure avec free...bref...
Sinon HmJ, pour repondre &#224; ta question, je ne joue jamais, ah si des fois au Mah Jong, mais c'est vraiment tout !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut les copains,
> 
> 24h sans le net, j'ai failli devenir folle, première coupure avec free...bref...
> Sinon HmJ, pour repondre à ta question, je ne joue jamais, ah si des fois au Mah Jong, mais c'est vraiment tout !



Le Mah Jong, voilà le seul jeu auquel je joue, comme toi (avec un peu de Chess quand même, mais il me bat tout le temps).

Tiens le coup. Si j'ai bien compté, il ne reste plus que dix jours. ( certes, c'est long)

On est là. On te soutient (enfin, je parle pour moi, mais il me semble que tous les amis de MacGé sont aux petits soins).

Ne pas hésiter à poster en cas d'urgence.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Décembre 2006)

Merci Fichete,

Bon on va remettre les choses dans le contexte, y'a pire dans la vie, que t'attendre son futur mac, allez c'est une question de jours


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

Bon demain &#231;a fera une semaine que j'ai command&#233; :casse:   

Ca avance, ca avance ! Yes !


----------



## thecrow (11 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon demain ça fera une semaine que j'ai commandé :casse:
> 
> Ca avance, ca avance ! Yes !




j espère que le sapin est assez haut pour mettre le macpro en dessous 

courage....


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

Ouais d'ailleurs, je ne fais pas de sapin moi  pas tap&#233;...
Sinon, t'as gard&#233; le carton du macpro toi ?
Il est si &#233;norme que &#231;a ?


----------



## xao85 (11 Décembre 2006)

De toute façon moi je te conseille de garder le carton pour la garanti... et puis quand tu veux le revendre c'est très pratique.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

C'est ce que j'avais fait pour mon ibook, et c'est vrai que c'est toujours mieux de revendre avec carton d'origine 

Faut juste trouver la place o&#249; le mettre ce carton...

Au fait pc vendu


----------



## xao85 (11 Décembre 2006)

Yen a encore qui achète des PCs????


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

Oui et heureusement pour moi 

Non mais c'&#233;tait un tr&#232;s bon pc, vieux d'a peine 1.5 an(s) avec &#233;cran plat 17 pouces et un super prix


----------



## thecrow (11 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais d'ailleurs, je ne fais pas de sapin moi  pas tapé...
> Sinon, t'as gardé le carton du macpro toi ?
> Il est si énorme que ça ?



bien sur que j'ai gardé le carton en cas de déménagement et pour la garantie je le fais tjs.
C'est clair qu'il est assez imposant le carton...


----------



## thecrow (11 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui et heureusement pour moi
> 
> Non mais c'était un très bon pc, vieux d'a peine 1.5 an(s) avec écran plat 17 pouces et un super prix




 tu as déjà vu des pcs à un super prix toi... 

il fonctionne pas alors et même si tu le paies cher il va pas mieux...; J'ai un copain qui vient d'acheter un packard bell coreduo 3Ghz avec 2go de ram et 2hdd de 250Go pour 899euros, il a fallu 10min hier pour le faire redémarrer pour finir appuier sur le btn reset...mdr et quand il a redémarrer il lui a fallu encore 5 min


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

Bon ok, je trouverais bien une p'tite place....

Bon alors il arrive ce macpro    :casse:


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> tu as déjà vu des pcs à un super prix toi...
> 
> il fonctionne pas alors et même si tu le paies cher il va pas mieux...; J'ai un copain qui vient d'acheter un packard bell coreduo 3Ghz avec 2go de ram et 2hdd de 250Go pour 899euros, il a fallu 10min hier pour le faire redémarrer pour finir appuier sur le btn reset...mdr et quand il a redémarrer il lui a fallu encore 5 min



Il marche très très bien mon ex pc, non mais !  :rateau:   
Bon ok faut etre technicienne pour que ca marche bien mais bon


----------



## thecrow (11 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il marche très très bien mon ex pc, non mais !  :rateau:
> Bon ok faut etre technicienne pour que ca marche bien mais bon




le mien aussi mais il devient trop lent pour un usage pro


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

J'ai gardé tous mes cartons (iMacG5 et iBookG4). 

Je les vois d'ici, enfin en me vrillant les vertèbres.:casse:

Très utile, quand tu ramènes tes macines aux SAV (deux fois quand même pour le G5, vice de forme, alim, etc.).:mouais:

Et surtout, quand tu as une jeune chienne qui a tendance à te manger une partie de la bibliothèque d'en bas, car ça fait rempart.

Mais, bien sûr, je ne vois pas bien à quoi peut ressembeler un carton de Mac Pro. Il me semble que ça doit être énorme.

Donc vivement que le bel objet arrive en pleine forme chez toi.

Je compte: 8 jours. Même pour nous (enfin, la famille virtuelle), c'est dur, tellement nous te sentons impatiente.

Enfin, conseil, "California Dreamin", version Mamas and the Papas ou Beach Boys, c'est le remède.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que ca commence &#224; faire long, m&#234;me si 8 jours c'est rien dans une vie 

Enfin je vais acheter mon &#233;cran demain 

Comme &#231;a je vous ferais de belles photos


----------



## thecrow (11 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est vrai que ca commence à faire long, même si 8 jours c'est rien dans une vie
> 
> Enfin je vais acheter mon écran demain
> 
> Comme ça je vous ferais de belles photos



 me semblait que c'était pas pour tout de suite


----------



## Franky Boy (11 Décembre 2006)

Pour le carton du MacPro, c'est ici.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> me semblait que c'était pas pour tout de suite



C'etait pas prévu que je vendes le pc si tôt mais puisque je vend le pc avec son écran, du coup j'aurai plus d'écran, donc obligé d'en acheter un nouveau    



Franky Boy a dit:


> Pour le carton du MacPro, c'est ici.



Merci Franky Boy, j'avais déjà apprécié et regardé tes photos


----------



## thecrow (12 Décembre 2006)

Alors tu as acheté ton écran???

je le vois souvent dans des pubs


----------



## spleen (12 Décembre 2006)

Tu as pris quoi comme écran finalement ?


----------



## MamaCass (12 Décembre 2006)

Salut 

Je suis d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; prendre l'&#233;cran que j'avais choisi au d&#233;but, voir post #1 
Je suis all&#233; voir ce soir chez Saturn mais il n'y en avait plus en stock 
j'irai voir &#224; la fnac demain soir 

Me plait bien cet &#233;cran


----------



## thecrow (12 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je suis décidé à prendre l'écran que j'avais choisi au début, voir post #1
> Je suis allé voir ce soir chez Saturn mais il n'y en avait plus en stock
> ...



oh bah oui, s'ils font de la pub autant qu'en belgique pour ce type d'écran, c'est la rupture assurée.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Décembre 2006)

Chez Saturn, il en restait deux d'expo, le mec n'a pas voulu me faire une r&#233;duction, il est rest&#233; avec ses &#233;crans, tant pis....


----------



## thecrow (12 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Chez Saturn, il en restait deux d'expo, le mec n'a pas voulu me faire une réduction, il est resté avec ses écrans, tant pis....




j'aime pas trop les expos, ont ne sait pas trop ce qu'ils ont fait avec...


----------



## spleen (12 Décembre 2006)

Très bien, le Samsung 
Pourquoi tu ne l'achètes pas sur le net ? de toute façon, il est garanti 3 ans sur site.
Un revendeur ou une boutique ne te seront d'aucune utilité en cas de panne.
En plus, en VAD, tu as jusqu'à 14 jours pour le renvoyer s'il y a un problème.
(300  chez Pixmania. J'ai souvent commandé chez eux, ils sont sérieux. Amazon le vend aussi).


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Merci Spleen,

Ecoute, je vais voir &#224; la fnac ce soir, si ils en ont je le prends directement 
Sinon je commande sur le net 

Vous pensez que je l'aurai pour ce week end mon macpro ?  :love: :love: 

Bisous
Mamacass


----------



## clochelune (13 Décembre 2006)

ah ces attentes!! MamaCass, en tout cas &#231;a te fera un joli no&#235;l ce MacPro ;-) J'esp&#232;re que tu auras des cong&#233;s pour en profiter pleinement!
on est bombreux &#224; attendre &#224; tes c&#244;t&#233;s, je vois, et &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas ;-)
allez, vivement le MacPro de MamaCass! c'est s&#251;r que pendant l'attente, on a envie d'acheter d'autres choses pour faire venir rapidement, surout si t'as pas d'&#233;cran, mieux vaut en avoir un le jour d'arriv&#233;e du MacPro, sinon, encore attente!
combien je pourrai revendre mon ASUS 17 pouces portable (avec encore un mois de garantie, achet&#233; en janvier 2006) ? il fonctionne, en revanche je n'ai plus la boite, pas de place chez moi pour garder tout &#231;a!

bises d'une clochelune


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Merci clochelune 

C'est  vrai que c'est long, et je crois que quand mon macpro sera chez moi, je vais le regarder de loin avant de me rendre compte qu'il est bien l&#224; :love: :love: et je suis s&#251;re que le lendemain matin de son arriv&#233;e, je vais hallucin&#233; de le voir troner sur mon bureau dans le salon :love: :love:

Pour ton ASUS, peux tu me donner les r&#233;f&#233;rences du mod&#232;le exacte (modele, disque dur, ram, tous les details quoi) par MP ?

Merci, je t'enverai les tarifs de l'occasion correspondant &#224; ton mod&#232;le 

Bisous
Mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben je crois que je vais envoyer un p'tit mail &#224; mon revendeur pour savoir o&#249; en est mon macpro... l&#224; franchement je m'impatiente grave :casse:


----------



## spleen (13 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est... les nerfs lâchent !!!
Pas de panique, on respire à fond


----------



## xao85 (13 Décembre 2006)

Et on inspire!


----------



## Franky Boy (13 Décembre 2006)

Bienvenue &#224; notre &#233;mission de t&#233;l&#233;-r&#233;alit&#233; "L'attente du MacPro"

Apr&#232;s une semaine notre favorite Mamacasse, s'impatiente de plus en plus. Pourra-t-elle vraiment tenir le coup?

Pourra-t-elle battre le record de Franky Boy, un mois?

C'est ce que nous verrons au prochain &#233;pisonde!


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

MDR   

Merci pour votre soutien, l'email est parti 

Maintenant j'attends mon macpro et une r&#233;ponse &#224; l'email    Comment se compliquer la vie ? :casse: :casse:

@Franky : je ne pourrais pas attendre un mois :affraid: :affraid: et puis c'est b&#234;te mais si je n'avais pas besoin en urgence, j'aurai attendu la macworld


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2006)

Alors il est ou ????          

Bon courage soeurette


----------



## spleen (13 Décembre 2006)

Ca va se finir par une commande sur le refurb avec - 15% tout ça !!  
Bon, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Salut MamaCass,

je suis dans le même cas que toi : commandé le 30/11, le MacPro... Et encore RIEN aujourd'hui...

Patience, Patience...

--
OD


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

paraît qu'il y a plus de macpro chez apple    







moi salaud.... non....


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> paraît qu'il y a plus de macpro chez apple




tu veux mourir toi ???????


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> paraît qu'il y a plus de macpro chez apple
> 
> 
> moi salaud.... non....



Vade retro

--
OD


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Vade retro
> 
> --
> OD




  

et tu comptes faire quoi avec cette petite machine??


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> tu veux mourir toi ???????



non mais, on va se calmer tonton   

apparement mama n'a pas reçu son écran...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> et tu comptes faire quoi avec cette petite machine??



Du traitement d'images sous photoshop essentiellement.

j'ai (enfin je vais avoir...) la même config que toi avec 5Go de ram bikose Rosetta.

--
OD


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Du traitement d'images sous photoshop essentiellement.
> 
> j'ai (enfin je vais avoir...) la m&#234;me config que toi avec 5Go de ram bikose Rosetta.
> 
> ...



wow 5Go de ram.. mais &#231;a fait bizarre d'entendre &#231;a... j'aurais dit plus t&#244;t 4Go 

j'esp&#232;re que tu n'as pas pris la ram chez apple en commandant ton macpro...


ps: c'est plus sympa si tu t'inscris et que tu ouvres ton propre fil....


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224; il est arriv&#233;, pay&#233; 295 euros &#224; la fnac, en stock et tout et tout :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
C'etait speed ce soir, d'o&#249; mon retard :rose:
Sinon, j'ai eu des nouvelles de DXM : pas de nouvelles de mon macpro    le revendeur me previent par mail d&#232;s qu'il arrive  :love: :love: :love:

D&#233;sol&#233;e pour la qualit&#233; des photos, c'est un peu flou mais suis naze ce soir :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

Et d&#233;sol&#233;e aussi pour le foulli... au fait l'autre &#233;cran c'est un 17 pouces


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Combien de ram ton mac Mamacass ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Combien de ram ton mac Mamacass ?



2 gigas pour bien commencer


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Voilà il est arrivé, payé 295 euros à la fnac, en stock et tout et tout :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> C'etait speed ce soir, d'où mon retard :rose:
> Sinon, j'ai eu des nouvelles de DXM : pas de nouvelles de mon macpro    le revendeur me previent par mail dès qu'il arrive  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



bah ça m'a l'air nickel tout ça... vivement le MacPro à côté... ça te fera un bel ensemble  

félicitations déjà pour l'écran


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> 2 gigas pour bien commencer




Tu le recois quand ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Et ben alors StJohnPerse, faut tout lire depuis le debut, hein   

Je l'ai command&#233; le 5 d&#233;cembre chez mon revendeur


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

J'ai pas lu . Non non pas les doigts


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai pas lu . Non non pas les doigts





honte à toi....


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai pas lu . Non non pas les doigts



Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire 

allez zoouuu....    bonne lecture


----------



## Olivier D2 (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> wow 5Go de ram.. mais ça fait bizarre d'entendre ça... j'aurais dit plus tôt 4Go
> 
> j'espère que tu n'as pas pris la ram chez apple en commandant ton macpro...



Non, Non, j'suis pas dingue  
Mon revendeur me l'a commandé avec 1 Go de ram (2x512)
Et il rajoute 4Go en 2x2Go (Dan Elec)

--
OD


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Non, Non, j'suis pas dingue
> Mon revendeur me l'a commandé avec 1 Go de ram (2x512)
> Et il rajoute 4Go en 2x2Go (Dan Elec)
> 
> ...



Ca démarre en combien de temps cela ?


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Non, Non, j'suis pas dingue
> Mon revendeur me l'a commandé avec 1 Go de ram (2x512)
> Et il rajoute 4Go en 2x2Go (Dan Elec)
> 
> ...




 

c'est celle la que tu as prise??

http://www.materiel.net/details_D2F667R07256.html


sorry, mama pour le détournement de fil


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> sorry, mama pour le détournement de fil



C'est pas grave   

Allez Olivier D2, ouvre un post, il en manque des gens qui achètent un macpro


----------



## Olivier D2 (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> c'est celle la que tu as prise??
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/details_D2F667R07256.html
> 
> ...



On dirait bien... Garantie 10 ans tout pareil ! Mais y'a un truc qui me fait tiquer sur ta ref...  C'est qu'il est dit, ne pas y avoir de radiateur... sur les miennes y'en a !

--
OD


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> On dirait bien... Garantie 10 ans tout pareil ! Mais y'a un truc qui me fait tiquer sur ta ref...  C'est qu'il est dit, ne pas y avoir de radiateur... sur les miennes y'en a !
> 
> --
> OD




il ne te restera plus qu'à:

1. OUVRIR ton propre fil...  
2. Revoir le MacPro
3. prendre des photos de celui-ci et prendre une photo de la tienne et nous donner la référence exacte. 

HMJ (membre MacGé) sera sans doute intéressé... d'ailleurs il est passé ou??

si un modo passe avant un petit transfert pour l'ouverture du fil d'Olivier D2 sera sympa


----------



## Olivier D2 (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> il ne te restera plus qu'à:
> 
> 1. OUVRIR ton propre fil...
> 2. Revoir le MacPro
> ...



OK !! Je vous tiens au courant... Je sors  

--
OD


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben l&#224; c'est de l'exp&#233;dition thecrow    tu voudrais pas bosser chez Apple &#224; la livraison des mapcro ? :love:

Olivier D2, bienvenu parmi nous 
Faudra que tu viennes nous donner le lien de ton post 

(bon ok, on cherchera sinon :rose: )


----------



## thecrow (13 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah ben là c'est de l'expédition thecrow    tu voudrais pas bosser chez Apple à la livraison des mapcro ? :love:



pas à la livraison mais bien à la conception et aux différents tests   

et pq tu dis ça au fait


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> pas à la livraison mais bien à la conception et aux différents tests
> 
> et pq tu dis ça au fait



Non non pour rien    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## clochelune (13 Décembre 2006)

ah super déjà pour l'écran! dis on dirait un Totoro en fond d'écran comme dans "mon voisin Totoro" (un dessin animé que j'adore!)
bon bon, on n'attend plus que lalivraison de ton MacPro (et merci pour tes liens pour la revente de l'Asus! j'y réfléchis!)
bises de la clochelune qui a bien hâte de te savoir bientôt de retour à la pomme!


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Salut Clochelune et merci 

Le fond d'&#233;cran est de David Lanham, va voir son site, si tu aime les productions du studio Ghibli (que j'adore aussi :love: ) tu vas aimer ce qu'il dessine, il est vraiment tr&#232;s dou&#233; 

Pour ton ASUS, je pense que tu peux le vendre 1000 euros, mais ne tarde pas trop, le pc se d&#233;valorise tr&#232;s vite


----------



## Franky Boy (14 Décembre 2006)

Super l'écran!

Il est branché sur quel ordinateur?


----------



## spleen (14 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Super l'écran!
> 
> Il est branché sur quel ordinateur?



Alors ça.... c'est vraiment le goût de taquiner !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Bravo pour l'écran. C'est déjà ça de pris.

Moi j'aime bien les photos. Elles sont floues parce que l'écran n'est pas connecté au MacPro. Ce n'est donc pas la photo qui est floue, mais l'écran lui-même.

Et puis la couleur traduit bien ton état intérieur d'impatience.

Courage !


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Super l'écran! Il est branché sur quel ordinateur?



Il est branché sur mon futur ex pc vendu mais pas livré   



spleen a dit:


> Alors ça.... c'est vraiment le goût de taquiner !!



Il a de bons goûts Franky, d'ailleurs il a un mac pro (lui )  :rateau: :hein: :rose: 



Fichte a dit:


> Bravo pour l'écran. C'est déjà ça de pris.
> 
> Moi j'aime bien les photos. Elles sont floues parce que l'écran n'est pas connecté au MacPro. Ce n'est donc pas la photo qui est floue, mais l'écran lui-même.
> 
> ...



Merci Fichte,
A chaque fois que je fais des photos chez moi le soir, ca fait cette couleur orange, comprends pas . 

L'écran est vraiment top    en plus l'alimentation est intégrée  Les couleurs sont good for me, le design me plait bien aussi, mais dit donc qu'est ce qu'il est grand


----------



## xao85 (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'aime bien le fond d'écran, l'écran trop bien :love: .


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aime bien le fond d'écran, l'écran trop bien :love: .



 D'ailleurs, il est assez solide comparé au 17 pouces que j'avais qui faisait vraiment toc à côté,là une fois posé, il ne bouge plus, et le fait d'appuyer sur le bouton on-off ne le fait pas trembler comme le 17    là c'est que du bonheur :love: 

Samsung c'est trop de la balle, comme ils disent les plus d'jeuns que moi ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il est assez solide comparé au 17 pouces que j'avais qui faisait vraiment toc à côté,là une fois posé, il ne bouge plus, et le fait d'appuyer sur le bouton on-off ne le fait pas trembler comme le 17    là c'est que du bonheur :love:
> 
> Samsung c'est trop de la balle, comme ils disent les plus d'jeuns que moi ...



c'est la meme dalle que les autres 20" ...

c'est vrai que c'est pas cher ,a voir le respect des couleurs...

pense à le calibrer ...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est la meme dalle que les autres 20" ...



Quelles autres dalles ?  



Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est pas cher ,a voir le respect des couleurs...
> 
> pense à le calibrer ...



Je vais y penser dès que j'ai mon mac 
Contente de te voir sur mon fil


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quelles autres dalles ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il te faut une sonde :la spyder 2 express ...

mail moi ,je t'explique

mais cela dit ,je ne me souviens plus ,mais si tu ne fais pas de tirage ,la calibration et la caracterisation de ton ecran ne te servira a rien ...

avoir les couleurs "vraie" de l'&#233;cran et creer un profil icc avec une sonde n'est utile que dans le but de faire du tirage...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quelles autres dalles ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apple ,dell et autre 20"...

j'avais failli acheter un samsung 19" mais bon...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> apple ,dell et autre 20"...
> 
> j'avais failli acheter un samsung 19" mais bon...



Ah ouais c'est la même dalle ?

 :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> il te faut une sonde :la spyder 2 express ...
> 
> mail moi ,je t'explique



Là, j'ai plus les moyens d'acheter quoi que ce soit pendant au moins un bon bout de temps, le calibrage attendra


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah ouais c'est la m&#234;me dalle ?
> 
> :rateau: :love: :love: :love:




oui yen a pas 36 des dalles ...

apres ya l'&#233;l&#233;ctronique derriere et le traitement de la surface de l'&#233;cran qui 

change ,d'ou les diff&#233;rences de prix...


----------



## spleen (14 Décembre 2006)

???? il est tr&#232;s bien ce Samsung.... c'est quoi le probl&#232;me ?
Pour les pros de la photo, c'est s&#251;r qu'on n'est pas dans le m&#234;me budget.
Mais l&#224;, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'utilisation de Mamacass.
Pour le reste, la dalle est une chose, l'&#233;lectronique en est une autre. Ce n'est pas parce que 2 &#233;crans ont le m&#234;me fournisseur de dalle que le r&#233;sultat final sera le m&#234;me...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> ???? il est très bien ce Samsung.... c'est quoi le problème ?
> Pour les pros de la photo, c'est sûr qu'on n'est pas dans le même budget.
> Mais là, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'utilisation de Mamacass.
> Pour le reste, la dalle est une chose, l'électronique en est une autre. Ce n'est pas parce que 2 écrans ont le même fournisseur de dalle que le résultat final sera le même...



exact ...samsung font de tres beau téléviseur LCD...
disons que c'est plus une utilisation familiale.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> exact ...samsung font de tres beau t&#233;l&#233;viseur LCD...
> disons que c'est plus une utilisation familiale.



D'accord avec toi sydney, mais bon c'est par parce qu'on a du matos de pro que l'on fait du boulot de pro... :rateau: 
Y'a des gens qui font des choses magnifiques (tous domaines confondus) avec trois fois rien :love:


----------



## thecrow (14 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> D'accord avec toi sydney, mais bon c'est par parce qu'on a du matos de pro que l'on fait du boulot de pro... :rateau:
> Y'a des gens qui font des choses magnifiques (tous domaines confondus) avec trois fois rien :love:



HS
un peu comme moi   
4CPU c'est presque rien    
/HS

blague à part, tjs aucune news??? au fait pq n'es tu pas passée par le store tu l'aurais déjà reçu... quand je vois le délais du miens si je me souviens bien 1sem et 1/2 en comptant tout (de la commande à la livraison). Comme je t'avais dit le plan airport + bt fait retarder les délais... un membre macgé a eu la même blague, mais je ne sais plus qui c'est.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> HS
> un peu comme moi
> 4CPU c'est presque rien
> /HS
> ...



Mon revendeur n'a pas de nouvelles, c'est ce qu'il m'a dit mercredi, je ne suis pas passé par le store, parce qu'avec la demande de credit est tout ça, je préférais passer par un revendeur, et puis faut faire travailler les boites d'informatiques


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mon revendeur n'a pas de nouvelles, c'est ce qu'il m'a dit mercredi, je ne suis pas passé par le store, parce qu'avec la demande de credit est tout ça, je préférais passer par un revendeur, et puis faut faire travailler les boites d'informatiques



a la fnac il est dispo en 3 jours et tu peux payer en 20 x aussi 

si ca merde ,annule ta commande


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> a la fnac il est dispo en 3 jours et tu peux payer en 20 x aussi
> 
> si ca merde ,annule ta commande



Oui mais à la fnac, c'est le modèle standard qui est dispo, tu ne peux pas faire une configuration personalisée


----------



## thecrow (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mon revendeur n'a pas de nouvelles, c'est ce qu'il m'a dit mercredi, je ne suis pas pass&#233; par le store, parce qu'avec la demande de credit est tout &#231;a, je pr&#233;f&#233;rais passer par un revendeur, et puis faut faire travailler les boites d'informatiques




oui jte comprends. Passer par un vendeur &#231;a fait un contatct humain mais perso mon revendeur &#233;tait tellement sympa que j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;rer commander sur le store!! Incroyable ce mec... il est pass&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de bcp d'&#8364;&#8364; tant pis pour lui.

et en effet les config de la fnac sont celles de base et impossible de les modifier! un peu logique aussi... sinon &#224; quoi serviraient les apples center? (A part fait joli )


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> oui jte comprends. Passer par un vendeur ça fait un contatct humain mais perso mon revendeur était tellement sympa que j'ai préférer commander sur le store!! Incroyable ce mec... il est passé à côté de bcp d' tant pis pour lui.
> 
> et en effet les config de la fnac sont celles de base et impossible de les modifier! un peu logique aussi... sinon à quoi servirait les apples center? (A part fait joli )



Je vous assure que je préfère passer par mon revendeur, en plus les gars sont super sympas  Je patiente tranquillement, j'aurai bien aimé l'avoir pour ce week end, mais bon... je me fais une raison, il arrivera quand il arrivera :love: :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui mais à la fnac, c'est le modèle standard qui est dispo, tu ne peux pas faire une configuration personalisée



bah tu peux toujours rajouter des trucs apres ,c'est pourtant l'interet du mac pro par rapport a iMac ...


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Ca fait 10 jours aujourd'hui au fait, et le d&#233;lai annonc&#233; &#233;tait 10 &#224; 15 jours, donc on s'approche tranquillement


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> bah tu peux toujours rajouter des trucs apres ,c'est pourtant l'interet du mac pro par rapport a iMac ...



Oui mais par exemple, je n'aurai pas pu avoir les proc à 2ghz...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui mais par exemple, je n'aurai pas pu avoir les proc à 2ghz...



c'est combien ceux de la fnac ?

ya pas moins que 2 non?


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est combien ceux de la fnac ?
> 
> ya pas moins que 2 non?



A la fnac c'est du 2.66 ghz 

Voir ici pour le detail


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> A la fnac c'est du 2.66 ghz
> 
> Voir ici pour le detail




oui j'ai compris ,je me souviens plus de ram et moins de proc = le meme prix ...

moi j'aurai pris les 2,66 et rajouter la ram apres ...

ils sont tellement puissant ces machines que le 1 Go suffit pour démarrer ...

non?

entre 2 et 2,66 il doit y avoir une sacré difference je pense...


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui j'ai compris ,je me souviens plus de ram et moins de proc = le meme prix ...
> 
> moi j'aurai pris les 2,66 et rajouter la ram apres ...
> 
> ...



J'ai préféré privilégié la ram, car à 300 euros le giga, je suis pas prête d'en acheter


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vous assure que je préfère passer par mon revendeur, en plus les gars sont super sympas ...



Yep, et puis c'est comme même plus agréable de s'entretenir avec un vendeur qui nourrit une vraie passion pour le mac, dans une petite échoppe toute jolie:love: , que dans une fbac bondée avec un vendeur qui touche pas une bille...

Bon oui je généralise un peu là, mais à entendre le personnel de la Fnac à Rennes vendre des macs, il faut parfois s'enfuir en courant pour pas éclater de rire devant eux.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Yep, et puis c'est comme même plus agréable de s'entretenir avec un vendeur qui nourrit une vraie passion pour le mac, dans une petite échoppe toute jolie:love: , que dans une fbac bondée avec un vendeur qui touche pas une bille...
> 
> Bon oui je généralise un peu là, mais à entendre le personnel de la Fnac à Rennes vendre des macs, il faut parfois s'enfuir en courant pour pas éclater de rire devant eux.



Tout à fait et les gars de DXM (présents sur ce forum) sont vraiment passionnés, leur boutique est très belle et ils sont très sympas, plus conviviale que 3 clics sur le store quand même non ?


----------



## Franky Boy (15 Décembre 2006)

Et, regardez ça.
Ce poste, qui est sûrement un des plus populaires au Québec, vient de lancer un concours.
Il faut trouver 3 des 7 erreurs dans le site et on peut gagner un MacBook! La TV se penche vers Apple!


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Mais Frankyboy, on peut pas jouer si on est en france, dommage (m&#234;me si c'est pour les d'jeuns ce truc) &#231;a m'aurait occuper quelques minutes   

edit : et en plus faut pas avoir plus de 17 ans


----------



## Olivier D2 (15 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vous assure que je pr&#233;f&#232;re passer par mon revendeur, en plus les gars sont super sympas  Je patiente tranquillement, j'aurai bien aim&#233; l'avoir pour ce week end, mais bon... je me fais une raison, il arrivera quand il arrivera :love: :rose:



Salut MamaCass : 

C'est le comble de l'ironie : d'habitude je finis mon boulot le vendredi &#224; 15h30, et l&#224; exceptionnellement j'&#233;tais en r&#233;union jusqu'&#224; 18h30 

Et j'ai re&#231;u un message de mon revendeur " Votre MacPro est pr&#234;t, vos barettes install&#233;es et test&#233;es" &#224; 17h30

Trop tard pour le r&#233;cup&#233;rer ce soir et ce WE j'suis pas l&#224; !!    
Donc faudra attendre jusqu'&#224; lundi matin : Bouhhh :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Mais il est finalement arriv&#233; : command&#233; le 30/11 arriv&#233; le 15/12... Le tien ne devrait donc plus tarder 

Tu as enti&#232;rement raison : je pr&#233;f&#233;re mille fois m'adresser &#224; un revendeur qu'&#224; l'AS;  il faut faire fonctionner le "commerce r&#233;el" quand il est de bonne qualit&#233; !!

--
OD


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Salut MamaCass :
> 
> C'est le comble de l'ironie : d'habitude je finis mon boulot le vendredi à 15h30, et là exceptionnellement j'étais en réunion jusqu'à 18h30
> 
> ...



Et bien c'est bien ça faut compter 10 à 15 jours pour un macpro personnalisé 
Sinon je suis contente que tu es reçu le tien, j'espère que tu nous donnera tes impressions et que tu feras quelques photos !
A très bientot


----------



## NightWalker (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tout à fait et les gars de DXM (présents sur ce forum) sont vraiment passionnés, leur boutique est très belle et ils sont très sympas, plus conviviale que 3 clics sur le store quand même non ?


J'aurais fait exactement pareil que toi...


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

J'AI RECU UN MAIL DE DXM !

  MON MACPRO EST ARRIV&#201; !!!!! 

 YOUPPPPIIIII !!!! 

:love: :love: :love: :love:

   
​


----------



## jugnin (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'AI RECU UN MAIL DE DXM !
> 
> MON MACPRO EST ARRIVÉ !!!!!
> 
> ...



Je sens que tu vas passer une bonne journée toi...:love: Allez hop, on fait chauffer l'Kangoo  .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Excellent !

On attend la suite


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Je sens que tu vas passer une bonne journée toi...:love: Allez hop, on fait chauffer l'Kangoo  .



Mon amie travaille ce matin et rentre vers 15h, va falloir attendre, en même temps je viens juste de me lever alors.. :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mon amie travaille ce matin et rentre vers 15h, va falloir attendre, en même temps je viens juste de me lever alors.. :rose: :rose: :rose:



Quoi ! Le jour où ton Macpro arrive !

Mais tu devrais être debout depuis l'aube


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

Le mail est arriv&#233; &#224; 11h30, je savais pas qu'il arrivait aujourd'hui :rose:

Je suis trop contente


----------



## thecrow (16 Décembre 2006)

allait on prépare le champagne.... c'est la fête aujourd'hui Marraine va recevoir un pti bijoux de technologie...

Jsuis vraiment content pour toi... n'oublie pas de faire 999 photos de la bête   

et tiens nous au courant..


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

Merci p'tit filleul,

Pour les photos pas de probl&#232;mes je vais assurer, mais bon ca serait toujours un peu orange comme rendu, sinon je vais peut etre enfin mettre une ampoule au plafond de mon salon    il serait temps !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

ohhh la chance !!!!!  tu sais à quel heure il arrive ??? carément, n'oublie pas les photos !
bonne après midi !


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

Il est arriv&#233; donc je vais y aller d&#232;s que je peux 

Trop trop h&#226;te !! Adieu Windows !

Bonjour Mac os X


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben en fait je ne l'aurai pas aujourd'hui 

Il est arriv&#233; &#224; Cesson mais ils sont ferm&#233;s le samedi 

Donc je l'aurais lundi uniquement.... encore un week end de patience...


----------



## jugnin (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon ben en fait je ne l'aurai pas aujourd'hui
> 
> Il est arrivé à Cesson mais ils sont fermés le samedi
> 
> Donc je l'aurais lundi uniquement.... encore un week end de patience...



Rhôôô, mais c'est pas dieu possib' ça !  euh non, plutôt   .

Si j'étais à ta place, je prendrais un somnifère et hop, dodo jusqu'à lundi. Ou juste une bonne cuite...


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

J'&#233;tais tellement contente que j'avais pas pens&#233; que ca serait ferm&#233; le samedi mais bon il est arriv&#233; c'est le principal 

Va falloir attendre pour les photos


----------



## thecrow (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'étais tellement contente que j'avais pas pensé que ca serait fermé le samedi mais bon il est arrivé c'est le principal
> 
> Va falloir attendre pour les photos




oh déception... ils auraient pu fermer un autre jour quand même   :mouais: 
courage lundi il sera sur ton bureau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Bon. Vivement lundi.

N'oublie pas de te lever à l'aube lundi. 

Règle ton réveil dès maintenant


----------



## thecrow (16 Décembre 2006)

et au fait tu as pensé à faire beaucoup de place sur ton bureau???


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> je viens juste de me lever alors.. :rose: :rose: :rose:



On va tout savoir de ta vie...   
A quand la webcam en direct live ?? 

Tiens, &#224; propos de photos, je vous dois des photos de mon imac moi... quand j'aurais compris comment fonctionne imageshack !!


----------



## clochelune (16 Décembre 2006)

ah, moi aussi j'ai cru que tu l'avais déjà! et gloups, fermé aujourd'hui! mais bon, lundi ça va être la fiesta pour toi et sur le forum aussi je sens ça!

moi j'ai reçu mon altec lansing pour mon iPod photo (et je suis enchantée, d'ailleurs sur mon fichu PC c'est iTunes que j'utilise le plus, à part internet et le mail et word -mais je prendrai Open Office, je verrai ce que donne Pages aussi (et je sais que j'aurai une meilleure sécurité sous OS, dire qu'avant, jamais eu aucun virus en quatre ans sur mon OS 8.5 et en passant au PC je n'avais donc pas pensé à installer d'anti virus, un mois après plaf, les ennuis commençaient! après j'ai compris, mais pfiou) en attendant de pouvoir reprendre un mac (et j'hésite à présent entre un iMac et un petit macbook avec écran externe!) je joue avec mon iPod!

allez MamaCass, lundi on fait pêter le champagne!!

vivement!
et bon week-end quand même hein ;-))

bises de la clochelune


----------



## Franky Boy (16 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> et au fait tu as pensé à faire beaucoup de place sur ton bureau???



Tu n'es quand même pas pour mettre cette belle machine par terre j'espère?
Il faut que je vous envois des photos de mon "studio".


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> oh déception... ils auraient pu fermer un autre jour quand même   :mouais:
> courage lundi il sera sur ton bureau



En fait c'est déjà très sympa aux gars de DXM de m'avoir prévenu, en fait la boite dxm Cesson c'est plus pour les entreprises (voilà pourquoi c'est fermé le samedi) mais les machines arrivent là avant d'aller à la boutique au centre de Rennes pour livrer les particuliers . 

Donc si j'étais une cliente pas trop trop pressé :rateau:, ma macpro aurait été dans la boutique du centre, mardi prochain, là je vais l'avoir un jour à l'avance



Fichte a dit:


> Bon. Vivement lundi.
> 
> N'oublie pas de te lever à l'aube lundi.
> 
> Règle ton réveil dès maintenant



6h30 comme tous les matins  sauf le week end 



thecrow a dit:


> et au fait tu as pensé à faire beaucoup de place sur ton bureau???



Pas encore fait de la place mais je vais viré le pc et tout mon fouilli et me faire un beau bureau tout clean :love:



spleen a dit:


> On va tout savoir de ta vie...
> A quand la webcam en direct live ??
> 
> Tiens, à propos de photos, je vous dois des photos de mon imac moi... quand j'aurais compris comment fonctionne imageshack !!



Ben quoi, c'est de l'achat en direct, je partage tout moi   :rose:
Allez on attend tes photos 



clochelune a dit:


> ah, moi aussi j'ai cru que tu l'avais déjà! et gloups, fermé aujourd'hui! mais bon, lundi ça va être la fiesta pour toi et sur le forum aussi je sens ça!
> 
> moi j'ai reçu mon altec lansing pour mon iPod photo (et je suis enchantée, d'ailleurs sur mon fichu PC c'est iTunes que j'utilise le plus, à part internet et le mail et word -mais je prendrai Open Office, je verrai ce que donne Pages aussi (et je sais que j'aurai une meilleure sécurité sous OS, dire qu'avant, jamais eu aucun virus en quatre ans sur mon OS 8.5 et en passant au PC je n'avais donc pas pensé à installer d'anti virus, un mois après plaf, les ennuis commençaient! après j'ai compris, mais pfiou) en attendant de pouvoir reprendre un mac (et j'hésite à présent entre un iMac et un petit macbook avec écran externe!) je joue avec mon iPod!
> 
> ...



Merci Clochelune  Je patiente, je patiente....vivement que tu découvres mac os X 



Franky Boy a dit:


> Tu n'es quand même pas pour mettre cette belle machine par terre j'espère?
> Il faut que je vous envois des photos de mon "studio".



Mon macpro sera sur mon bureau :love: trop beau pour etre caché :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mon macpro sera sur mon bureau :love: trop beau pour etre caché :love:



j'ai fais la meme chose avec mon power mac G5 ,mais il est pas resté longtemps sur le bureau ,trop imposant ...

il est bien par terre maintenant !


----------



## Franky Boy (16 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> j'ai fais la meme chose avec mon power mac G5 ,mais il est pas resté longtemps sur le bureau ,trop imposant ...
> 
> il est bien par terre maintenant !



Ah!!!!!
Méchante Sydney!


----------



## MamaCass (16 Décembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps, m&#234;me si la taille est identique, le macpro est beaucoup moins bruyant parait il :love:

Demain je fais de la place !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En même temps, même si la taille est identique, le macpro est beaucoup moins bruyant parait il :love:
> 
> Demain je fais de la place !!!



le Power mac G5 n'est pas bruyant ...


----------



## Franky Boy (17 Décembre 2006)

Seul déception du MacPro, les ventilateurs mettent beaucoup de temps à partir...


----------



## MamaCass (17 Décembre 2006)

Comment &#231;a ?


----------



## thecrow (17 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Seul déception du MacPro, les ventilateurs mettent beaucoup de temps à partir...




tu pourrais expliquer car je ne comprends pas


----------



## MamaCass (17 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, le pc est reinstall&#233;, le m&#233;nage est fait, tout est pr&#234;t pour mon macpro :love:


----------



## Franky Boy (17 Décembre 2006)

Admettons que je sors la machine de son sommeil, il faut que j'attendes que les ventilateurs partent sinon je ne peux rien faire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Admettons que je sors la machine de son sommeil, il faut que j'attendes que les ventilateurs partent sinon je ne peux rien faire.



c'est surement du aux proc intel :la gestion de la ventilation est différente surement...


----------



## thecrow (17 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Admettons que je sors la machine de son sommeil, il faut que j'attendes que les ventilateurs partent sinon je ne peux rien faire.




le mien est généralement en veille, je ne vois pas ou est le problème quand je touche le clavier le matin en 5sec c'est prêt....


----------



## urgo94 (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Perso je pense plutot qu'il s'agit de reveiller le disque dur,voir dans preferences syst si suspendre les disques durs des que possible est coché.

Bye


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Perso je pense plutot qu'il s'agit de reveiller le disque dur,voir dans preferences syst si suspendre les disques durs des que possible est coch&#233;.
> 
> Bye


Je suis d'accord avec toi, car normalement les ventilateurs ne s'arr&#234;tent pas. M&#234;me en veille.


----------



## thecrow (17 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, car normalement les ventilateurs ne s'arrête pas. Même en veille.



 chez moi tout s'arrête et il ne fait aucun bruit 0DB... et l'option est coché... 

vous entendez bien par en veille, suspendre l'activité?


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2006)

A priori en veille les proc continuent de fonctionner, certes extrement au rallenti, mais ils fonctionnent. Il faut donc les refroidir, les ventilos doivent tourner, certes extrement au rallenti aussi mais ils tournent.

A moins que j'ai raté quelque chose...


----------



## thecrow (17 Décembre 2006)

je ne comprends plus rien


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2006)

à propos de quoi ???


----------



## thecrow (18 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> à propos de quoi ???



quand je fais suspendre l'activité, tout s'arrête, je vois les ventilos s'arrêter... enfin ceux qu'on voit à travers la face avant...

c'est pas grave, on en apprend ts les jours


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Voilà, le pc est reinstallé, le ménage est fait, tout est prêt pour mon macpro :love:




Tu feras gaffe soeurette y'a ton écran qui affiche tout bizzare


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai comme un petit doûte... sur les PM il y avait plusieurs ventilateurs, est-ce que dans le MP il n'y en a que deux énormes près de la façade avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai comme un petit doûte... sur les PM il y avait plusieurs ventilateurs, est-ce que dans le MP il n'y en a que deux énormes près de la façade avant ?


 
Cela me parait peu probable. A moins qu'un gros système de caloduc est été mise en place.
Et même si c'était le cas, la dissipation de chaleur serai trop faible lorsque les CPU bossent à pleine charge.

Il y a il me semble 2 ventilo en extraction face arrière et un ventirad Cu+Al avec caloduc (à confirmer pour le caloduc)  sur les CPU.

MamaCass, félicitation! Profite en bien.


----------



## thecrow (18 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai comme un petit doûte... sur les PM il y avait plusieurs ventilateurs, est-ce que dans le MP il n'y en a que deux énormes près de la façade avant ?



non il y en a encore 1 à l'arrière juste ou il y a la ram... 

pour les cpu j'ai pas encore trouvé  j'ai retirer la baie avec le lecteur superdrive mais après il y l'alimentation... p être les cpu sont la??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> A priori en veille les proc continuent de fonctionner, certes extrement au rallenti, mais ils fonctionnent. Il faut donc les refroidir, les ventilos doivent tourner, certes extrement au rallenti aussi mais ils tournent.
> 
> A moins que j'ai raté quelque chose...



En veille le processeur tourne hyper-ralenti, juste de quoi «capter» l'appui sur une touche ou un clic de souris, donc il ne chauffe pas et les ventilos ne tournent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Après observation, je pense que les CPU sont juste à côté de l'emplacement de la mémoire vive. Il doit y avoir d'ailleur un 120mm en aspi en face avant pour un apport d'air "frais". 

Les mettre à côté de l'alimentation serai un mauvais choix, elle dégage déjà beaucoup de chaleur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Drrrrrinnnggg ! C'est l'heure ! 

(d'aller chercher le MacPro)


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Alors ma marraine t'en es ou ? FELICITATIONS ! J'ai pas pu lire le post, j'etait tout le week en alsace !


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

Mais mamacass tu as combien de filleul avec tout ça ??????


Parce que ça me fait une foule de neveux et nièces, on va bientôt devoir écrire un arbre généalogique


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

3 Filleuls


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> 3 Filleuls



Bon 3 neveux et nièces alors


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai comme un petit doûte... sur les PM il y avait plusieurs ventilateurs, est-ce que dans le MP il n'y en a que deux énormes près de la façade avant ?



le power mac contient plusieurs petits ventilos :
deux tout petits tout en bas a l'avant qui tournent tt doucement pour l'alim
deux dans la zone du milieu a l'arriere et 2 a l'avant (absents sur le mien monoproc)
un dans la zone carte graphique 
un dans la zone disc dur et un autre dans l'autre sens (vers la carte mere )absent sur le mien (mono)
soit 9 pour les bipro et 6 pour le mono

tous ces ventilateurs tourent doucement sauf les deux derriere le radiateur a mon avis...

intel je sais pas


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

Et bien j'ai bien h&#226;te d'&#234;tre &#224; ce soir !

D&#233;ballage, photo et tout le toutim   

Allez encore une apr&#232;s midi d'attente, j'aurai donc attendu 2 semaines, comme pour mon ibook :love: :love: Aujourd'hui, je peux dire que c'est vite pass&#233; en fait !!!


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben les photod ce soir


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

Yes :love: Yes :love: Yes :love:

J'ai surtout tr&#232;s tr&#232;s h&#226;te de retrouver mac os X !


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi, ce sera dans une semaine


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui No&#235;l approche, c'est vrai, allez encore un peu de patience


----------



## Franky Boy (18 Décembre 2006)

Ouh là, je sais pas ce que vous avez dit, mais on dirait que vous aviez la même opinion... 


Benjaminator...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Ouh là, je sais pas ce que vous avez dit, mais on dirait que vous aviez la même opinion...
> 
> 
> Benjaminator...



Rien, rien....le passé c'est le passé

Et au fait t'as fait une photo de ton studio ?


----------



## Franky Boy (18 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Rien, rien....le passé c'est le passé
> 
> Et au fait t'as fait une photo de ton studio ?



Pas encore, mon frère est revenu hier d'un séjour de 4 mois pour apprendre l'anglais, alors j'ai passé mon dimanche avec lui. En plus, je suis dans ma période d'examens, alors...


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Pas encore, mon fr&#232;re est revenu hier d'un s&#233;jour de 4 mois pour apprendre l'anglais, alors j'ai pass&#233; mon dimanche avec lui. En plus, je suis dans ma p&#233;riode d'examens, alors...



...Alors qu'esct-ce que tu fous l&#224; ? Au boulot vingt dieux ! :rateau:


----------



## PawBroon (18 Décembre 2006)

Un peu tardif mais le coeur y est, félicitations pour ton CDI et donc pour ton MacPro.
Bon choix.
Ca sent la joie dans le chaumières tout ça.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est la f&#234;te, en plus avec No&#235;l est tout &#231;a, une bonne fin d'ann&#233;e qui se pr&#233;pare :love:

Merci PawBroon


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon alors, il est où ce Mac pro ??? il est arrivé ??
C'est Dallas cette histoire...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Si tu lisais comme il faut tu ne traiterais pas ma mama d'actrice am&#233;ricaine superficielle


----------



## PawBroon (18 Décembre 2006)

Et dieu sait que certaines en ont de la superficie!

Tu vas crouler sous les demandes de benchs dans quelques jours alors profite de cette pseudo accalmie...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Je vais crouler sous quoi ?


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si tu lisais comme il faut tu ne traiterais pas ma mama d'actrice américaine superficielle




Je faisais allusion au nombre d'épisodes...  
En plus, je suis cette affaire depuis le début, minute par minute.
Mais je pensais que Mamacass allait camper devant le magasin dès potronminet, avec sac de couchage et thermos de café (style achat de PS3 le jour de la sortie  )...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Moi aussi, mais elle travaille


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Si tu lisais comme il faut tu ne traiterais pas ma mama d'actrice américaine superficielle



Il plaisante voyons....  Et pis, les actrices ca gagne drôlement bien leur vie :rateau:



spleen a dit:


> Je faisais allusion au nombre d'épisodes...
> En plus, je suis cette affaire depuis le début, minute par minute.
> Mais je pensais que Mamacass allait camper devant le magasin dès potronminet, avec sac de couchage et thermos de café (style achat de PS3 le jour de la sortie  )...



Ben figure toi que, en plus, je bosse juste devant DXM, et je suis à 50 mètres :rateau::rateau::rateau: de mon macpro, je termine à 18h, et j'y vais 



guiguilap a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais elle travaille



Faut bien payer les échéances du macpro  et puis le travaille c'est la santé


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Tu as vu ton p'tit filleul attend avec toi !


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu as vu ton p'tit filleul attend avec toi !



Je vois ça    Merci de ton soutien :love:


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Pas de soucis !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

plus qu'une dixaine de minutes !!!!! ahhh... bonne soirée !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

c'est vrai qu'on se croit presque sur MSN dans ce post!


----------



## thecrow (18 Décembre 2006)

bon ben me voila je suis de retour....

et que vois-je pas de photos de macpro.... :mouais: :mouais:   

j'espère que tu as été le chercher au moins...







PS: merci à benjamin d'être passé par ici


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> j'espère que tu as été le chercher au moins...



J'espère qu'il fonctionne au moins...


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

Chers auditeurs.... ici l'inquiétude grandit de minute en minute.
Ou est Mamacasss ? où est le mac pro ?
sont ils ensemble ?
Nos envoyés spéciaux restent mobilisés...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> J'espère qu'il fonctionne au moins...



intel inside


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Quoi? Mamacass n'est toujours pas parmi nous ??? Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé encore avec son mac ?? Espérons que les dégats soient minimes, voire inexistants.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

clarens a dit:


> Quoi? Mamacass n'est toujours pas parmi nous ??? Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé encore avec son mac ?? Espérons que les dégats soient minimes, voire inexistants.



elle a installé windo sur son mac et croule sous les virus deja ...


----------



## cerise8921 (18 Décembre 2006)

Et bien Mamacass, il ne t'es rien arrivé de grave j'espere, on s'impatiente


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

lorsque j'ai eu mon G5 j'ai post&#233; sur macg&#233; &#224; 18h19 et je l'ai eu vers 12h30 (tnt) 

il fautdu temps pour tout rapatrier

power mac arriv&#233;


----------



## clochelune (18 Décembre 2006)

oh mais moi aussi je pensais ce soir lire MamaCass et son nouveau MacPro cherché après son travail, et alors, hein, tout le monde t'attend!!!!
faut peut-être le temps de otut installer et tout, ou alors elle est tombée en amour et hop, le temps de se remettre!! bon bon, j'espère quand même qu'on saura ça tout à l'heure!!!
pourvu que cette fois au moins le MacPro soit bien là...
MamaCass, allez raconte nous ;-)) alors alors... ...


----------



## thecrow (18 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> lorsque j'ai eu mon G5 j'ai posté sur macgé à 18h19 et je l'ai eu vers 12h30 (tnt)
> 
> il fautdu temps pour tout rapatrier
> 
> power mac arrivé





ps: les photos ne sont plus en ligne, il y a bien les liens sur ton post mais aucune photo quand on click sur les liens...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> ps: les photos ne sont plus en ligne, il y a bien les liens sur ton post mais aucune photo quand on click sur les liens...




normal je les ai viré depuis longtemps 

et depuis le G5 a 380 Go de DD ,1,5 Go de RAM et des harman kardon 2.1 en lieu et place des JBL...
une isight en plus etc...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2006)

On se calme tous... on attend avec patience, parce que si vous continuez, ce fil risque de devenir illisible... ce serait dommage pour mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

J'arrive, j'arrive

Un peu tard certes


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'arrive, j'arrive
> 
> Un peu tard certes



dis donc si tu te leves a 6 h30 ,tu vas pas bc dormir 

et n'oublie pas de régler la balance des blancs de ton appareil sinon les photos seront rouges comme l'autre jour


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

Il est arrivé, il est bien là :







Ouvert, le plaisir de retrouver la qualité d'emballage Apple :






On découvre tous les p'tits câbles et tout et tout :






Il pèse bien ses 19 kilos, mais on a réussi à le sortir du carton :






Il fonctionne, il va vite, même pas le temps de tourner la tête, il est prêt :






Un petite dernière, avec la petite ambiance que j'aime de mon bureau :






Voilà, suis comblée, hâte d'avoir plein de temps à passer dessus, installer plein de trucs, bref l'exploiter quoi !!! J'avais fait plein d'autres photos mais beaucoup étaient floues, surement le coup de l'émotion   

J'espère que vous serez contents quand même :rose:


----------



## thecrow (18 Décembre 2006)

YOUYOU, champagne pour tout le monde....

FELICITATIONS à toi, tu vas pouvoir t'amuser comme une folle dessus, tu verras, c'est vraiment une super machine...

Elles sont pas si mal les photos... 



ps: alors il fait du bruit ou pas??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Décembre 2006)

il ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau au G5 finalement ...
sauf ya de l'intel dedans


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

R E S P E C T



Alors la bravo tr&#232;s bel achat           


edit : c'est quoi comme &#233;cran d&#233;j&#224; ?? oui je cherche un &#233;cran pour mon macbook


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2006)

Quel bel homme. Bravo.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2006)

L&#224; il n'y a aucun bruit chez moi donc il y a un l&#233;ger souffle et j'entends le disque gratt&#233; un peu mais rien de bien m&#233;chant 

Je vais devoir aller faire dodo car demain debout &#224; 6h30.

Merci &#224; vous tous de m'avoir soutenu dans ce long fil :casse: , et cette attente qui m'a parue trop longue, au fait retrouver mac os x  le claiver Apple est doux tout doux  je commence &#224; matter la mighty mouse 

Trop de bonheur, une petite pens&#233;e pour ClocheLune, qui je l'esp&#232;re, aura bientot un p'tit mac


----------



## clochelune (18 Décembre 2006)

ah ouf! on respire, le MacPro est bien l&#224;! merci MamaCass pour ce partage photo! woua, &#231;a donne envie!!!! en tout cas, on va faire p&#234;ter le champagne pour toi ma belle!
et dis, ta lumi&#232;re d'ambiance, elle est super! si tu veux me dire o&#249; tu l'as eue, tu peux m'envoyer un MP ;-)
j'ai h&#226;te de lire tes impressions d'ici quelques jours, peut-&#234;tre d'ici demain!
profite bien en tout cas, tu l'auras attendu!!
bises p&#233;tillantes, allez, on trinque &#224; la sant&#233; de MamaCass et de son MacPro!

et merci de ta pens&#233;e ;-)


----------



## spleen (19 Décembre 2006)

19 kgs, ça c'est un beau bébé !!


----------



## garsducalvados (19 Décembre 2006)

Felicitation.
Les photos sont cool.
Amuses toi bien  (pour ça je te fais confiance).


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci :love: Et non je n'ai pas r&#234;v&#233; il &#233;tait bien l&#224; ce matin en me reveillant 

Allez, un p'tit screenshoot


----------



## goonie (19 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Félicitations MamaCass 
Beau cadeau de Noël et le nouveau né est joli 

Tu vas pouvoir modifier ta signature maintenant


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Décembre 2006)

tant mieux 

Etttttttttttttttttttttttt

DISCO BALL pour les photos  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2006)

a peine arrivé,déjà dépassé! 

Intel a commencé à livrer les Xeon 4 coeurs - Lionel - 06:33:46 - Réactions

Selon Dailytech, Intel a commencé à livrer ses processeurs Xeon dotés de 4 coeurs avec deux mois d'avance. Le modèle déjà disponible, est le E5335, cadencé à 2 GHz. Il est facturé 690$, ce qui est un tarif très inférieur à deux processeurs double coeur et à fréquence identique.
Apple pourrait les utiliser pour proposer un MacPro d'entrée de gamme moins onéreux ou proposer une machine à 8 coeurs à un prix à peine supérieur aux machines quad de même fréquence.


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> a peine arrivé,déjà dépassé!
> 
> Intel a commencé à livrer les Xeon 4 coeurs - Lionel - 06:33:46 - Réactions
> 
> ...




Vive Macbidouille hein  :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Vive Macbidouille hein  :rateau:




ouai...

tiens mamacass est sur mac gé...cool ,ton nouveau travail !tu peux surfer sur macgé !
te fait pas choper !


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

Ben oui entre deux d&#233;pannages d'utilisateurs, je fais un p'tit tour sur macg&#233; :love:

Sinon, ca fait quelques semaines que l'on entend parl&#233; des procs 4 coeurs, mais apparement les tests sur macpro ne sont pas si flagrants, car peu d'applications utilisent vraiment les 4 coeurs 

Merci pour les discos ball   

J'ai h&#226;te de le retrouver ce soir, j'ai fait toutes les mises &#224; jour ce matin 
Il est vraiment beau :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ben oui entre deux dépannages d'utilisateurs, je fais un p'tit tour sur macgé :love:
> 
> ...



tu as modifié ta signature,bien mais c'est pas 2 ghz et 2GO mais 2 GHz et 2 Go


----------



## clochelune (19 Décembre 2006)

ah tu pourras aussi changer ton profil pour annoncer que tu as à nouveau un super bébé de 19kg :love:
en tout cas, j'ai hâte de lire tes impressions ce soir (en espérant que le réveil n'aura pas été trop dur! mais avec ce MacPro tout beau devant tes yeux, sûrement pas


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Coucou 

Le reveil fut un peu difficile 5h30 de sommeil, un peu limite pour moi :sleep: :sleep:
Sinon ce soir je vais installer tous mes logiciels, pour me retrouver bien dans mon mac 
Je vais changer mon profil et ma signature 

Bonne journ&#233;e
Mamacass


----------



## divoli (19 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que passer d'un iBook à un MacPro, cela risque d'être violent.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> Le reveil fut un peu difficile 5h30 de sommeil, un peu limite pour moi :sleep: :sleep:
> Sinon ce soir je vais installer tous mes logiciels, pour me retrouver bien dans mon mac
> ...



encore un effort :le symbole du Hertz (unité de fréquence ) est Hz et non hz...
cours de physique de 3eme


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que passer d'un iBook à un MacPro, cela risque d'être violent.



C'est clair, on passe de:








a ça:


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> encore un effort :le symbole du Hertz (unit&#233; de fr&#233;quence ) est Hz et non hz...
> cours de physique de 3eme



Bon c'est corrig&#233;  j'ai jamais aim&#233; les sciences  t'es un peu p&#233;nible, hein....  



divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que passer d'un iBook &#224; un MacPro, cela risque d'&#234;tre violent.



Illustration qui suit me coupe le souffle   



jojoleretour a dit:


> C'est clair, on passe de:
> 
> v&#233;lo
> 
> ...



Excellent    et, attention mon ibook avait 1 giga de ram quand m&#234;me 
 enfin tu as &#233;t&#233; gentil t'aurais pu mettre un escargot


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon c'est corrigé  j'ai jamais aimé les sciences  t'es un peu pénible, hein....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




voiaaaala....comme çà c'est juste :je bataille tous les jours pour ces histoires d'unités à symboliser
 comme il faut,çà me suit partout ...

non l'escargot c'est le pentium


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

L'émoton m'étreint. Ma gorge se noue. Une larme perle au coin de mon oeil droit et descend doucement sur ma joue burinée. 

Cette fois, ça y est : il est là (enfin, chez elle) le MacPro de MamaCass.

Félicitations


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Merci Fichte  

D'ailleurs, o&#249; est mon parrain ? :rose:


----------



## xao85 (19 Décembre 2006)

J'arrive un peu tard (je sus en exam)mais je tenais à féliciter Mamacasse ! Merci pour les photos!


----------



## thecrow (19 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Fichte
> 
> D'ailleurs, où est mon parrain ? :rose:



ça fait qq jours qu'on ne le voit plus :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> J'arrive un peu tard (je sus en exam)mais je tenais à féliciter Mamacasse ! Merci pour les photos!



Merci  



thecrow a dit:


> ça fait qq jours qu'on ne le voit plus :mouais: :mouais:



En effet, il doit surement avoir beaucoup de travail


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

super !! tout s'est bien passé alors ! félicitation ! y'a pas a dire, en plus tu n'as même pas eu à attendre noël !! encore bravo ! a +


----------



## HmJ (19 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Fichte
> 
> D'ailleurs, où est mon parrain ? :rose:



Bonjour bonjour  Felicitations, ca fait quelques jours que j'ai a peine le temps de voir ou en etait la livraison. Finalement le grand jour est arrive... et je suis jaloux


----------



## Alfoo (19 Décembre 2006)

et bé toutes mes félicitations !
a m'entendre je suis deja possesseur de MAC, mais j'ecris ces lignes encore à partir de mon PC  

vivement iLIFE07 et Leopard !


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour  Felicitations, ca fait quelques jours que j'ai a peine le temps de voir ou en etait la livraison. Finalement le grand jour est arrive... et je suis jaloux



Ton tour arrivera, grand sage


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Alfoo a dit:


> et bé toutes mes félicitations !
> a m'entendre je suis deja possesseur de MAC, mais j'ecris ces lignes encore à partir de mon PC
> 
> vivement iLIFE07 et Leopard !



Allez courage  ton tour viendra aussi, petit scarabée


----------



## Franky Boy (19 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a faisait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait pas vu Hmj.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

Et bien hier soir, vers 22h j'avais enfin un peu de temps pour moi (ben oui achats de noel, emballage, faire la popote :bebe:  ca prend du temps) et pour mon macpro :love:

Alors j'ai installé quelques softs, j'ai découvert un truc tout bête dans Dashboard, faire pomme R sur un widget, pour le recharger, c'est marrant le petit effet, j'ai également l'effet de vaguelette :love: que mon ibook ne gérait pas !!

Sinon et bien toujours très rapide, j'ai fait des tests avec Snazpro X (capture vidéo écran) pour mes futurs tutoriaux, je ne ressentais même pas l'enregistrement en cours, alors que sur mon ibook, la souris saccadée et c'etait inopérable, là que du bonheur !

Sinon j'ai gravé un dvd (mandriva 2007) c'est bruyant quand même, on dirait un mini aspirateur, donc quand le gravage ou la lecture est terminée on est content !
Je vais surement installer Mandriva 2007 soit via Parallels ou Bootcamp, enfin quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps...

Sinon et bien tout va bien, quand je rentre chez moi je n'en reviens toujours pas ! Il est là sur mon bureau !
Je dois également trouvé mes 8 go d'application (en dmg, si si ) qui etait en PPC, en UB.
Y'a du boulot !
Enfin bon je me régale, j'aurai du prendre des vacances, car le temps me manque 

Voilà, je vous ferais quelques autres photos de l'intérieur de la bête :bebe: vendredi soir si possible !

Mamacass


----------



## xao85 (20 Décembre 2006)

Plus on met de photos plus je suis heureux!


----------



## HmJ (20 Décembre 2006)

C'est bien ca, la naissance d'un champion en direct


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est bien ca, la naissance d'un champion en direct



Alors c'est quand le grand saut dans le futur pour toi, HmJ ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> les vaguelettes ,c'était la carte graphic de ton ibook qui était trop faible....
> 
> c'est vrai que ces machines sont bruyantes en gravure,mon Power Mac G5 aussi.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Décembre 2006)

Ravi d'avoir particip&#233; &#224; ton bonheur MamaCass !


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ravi d'avoir participé à ton bonheur MamaCass !



Merci :love: 

Plus je l'utilise, plus c'est du pur bonheur :love:   
Merci Apple d'avoir mis au point cette magnifique machine


----------



## thecrow (20 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Apple d'avoir mis au point cette magnifique machine




tu trouvres vraiment qu'elle fonctionne bien, c'est quand même pas top top hein dit donc..   


jsuis bien content d'avoir aussi mon macpro... mais je le serai encore plus quand la collection CS3 sera enfin dispo


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> tu trouvres vraiment qu'elle fonctionne bien, c'est quand même pas top top hein dit donc..



Comprends pas :rose: marche très très bien chez moi  :rateau:


----------



## divoli (20 Décembre 2006)

Attention de ne pas devenir prisonnier de votre ordi, quand même, hein !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2006)

les machines pro apple ont toujours &#233;t&#233; de tr&#232;s bonnes machines, solides et fiables avec moins de p&#233;pins que les tout en un...

mon oncle a toujours son power mac 8600 de ....1996...et il fonctionne toujours...

bon choix, je te l'avais conseill&#233;...

pour moi ,tant que les &#233;volutions de Mac OSX accepteront de tourner sur mon G5 ,je ne change pas de machine...

je me reserve la possibilit&#233; de faire &#233;voluer la ram ,les DD ,la CG ...de quoi voir venir ...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

Coucou 

Petit test hier soir, capture vid&#233;o d'&#233;cran, encodage et enregistrement de vid&#233;o 2 gigas tout de m&#234;me, pendant ce temps, cr&#233;ation d'une intro pour mes tutos sous imovie, mail, web, chat, copie de ma blibioth&#232;que (~10 gigas) du HD externe vers iTunes, illustrator et photoshop lanc&#233;s, dessin vectoriel sous illus, bref la totale, j'ai rien senti, pas de ralentissement, il tourne comme une horloge, comme si chaque appli que j'utilisais &#233;tait la seule ouverte 

Si mes petits rapports vous emb&#234;te dites le moi :rose:


----------



## thecrow (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si mes petits rapports vous embête dites le moi :rose:




oui tu nous embêtes avec tes tests et ton macpro... pfff... :rateau:




encore des tests, encore des tests.....


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> oui tu nous embêtes avec tes tests et ton macpro... pfff... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les tests, le prochain ca va etre premier vrai tutoriel avec le son, l'intro, comrpession pour le web, ben ouais faut pas que ca soit trop lourd  et tout et tout, mais faut que j'attende que le père noel passe avec mon micro casque   

:affraid: j'espère qu'il a pas oublié :affraid:

Sinon, pas de tuto


----------



## thecrow (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour les tests, le prochain ca va etre premier vrai tutoriel avec le son, l'intro, comrpession pour le web, ben ouais faut pas que ca soit trop lourd  et tout et tout, mais faut que j'attende que le père noel passe avec mon micro casque
> 
> :affraid: j'espère qu'il a pas oublié :affraid:
> 
> Sinon, pas de tuto




tu vas le faire en chanson j'espère...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

En chanson peut etre pas, mais bon, faut que je sorte ma plus belle voix :casse:


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En chanson peut etre pas, mais bon, faut que je sorte ma plus belle voix :casse:



Demande à ta cousine Patricia qu'elle te coach.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Demande &#224; ta cousine Patricia qu'elle te coach.



Pharmacos, au rapport !  :love: :rateau:

Explique moi enfin qui est cette Patricia, il parait que tu sais !


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> Petit test hier soir, capture vidéo d'écran, encodage et enregistrement de vidéo 2 gigas tout de même, pendant ce temps, création d'une intro pour mes tutos sous imovie, mail, web, chat, copie de ma blibiothèque (~10 gigas) du HD externe vers iTunes, illustrator et photoshop lancés, dessin vectoriel sous illus, bref la totale, j'ai rien senti, pas de ralentissement, il tourne comme une horloge, comme si chaque appli que j'utilisais était la seule ouverte
> 
> Si mes petits rapports vous embête dites le moi :rose:



Pardon, mais je bave un peu...  Le G5 bi-2.7 que je squatte est une tres bonne machine, mais entre le bruit et la relative indisponibilite de l'ordi chaque fois que je lance un process Mathematica, je suis tres impatient de me prendre une vraie machine. C'est quand la Macworld deja ?


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

Et bien je peux t'affirmer, HmJ, que tu vas te r&#233;galer, honnetement moi j'avais encore le reflexe d'attendre, par exemple pour l'encodage, j'ai vu le truc partir, je me suis dit :

"faut que je laisse le mac travaillait", comme avec mon ibook avant, et puis je me suis dit : "mais attends, t'es pas sur ton ibook l&#224;, allez fais ce que tu as &#224; faire"...

 et il a pas bronch&#233; :love: je pense m&#234;me que j'aurai pu pousser le bouchon 

La macworld c'est le 8 Janvier 
Au fait j'aurai peut etre droit &#224; une mise &#224; jour vers iLife 7 &#224; prix r&#233;duit ? 
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien je peux t'affirmer, HmJ, que tu vas te régaler, honnetement moi j'avais encore le reflexe d'attendre, par exemple pour l'encodage, j'ai vu le truc partir, je me suis dit :
> 
> "faut que je laisse le mac travaillait", comme avec mon ibook avant, et puis je me suis dit : "mais attends, t'es pas sur ton ibook là, allez fais ce que tu as à faire"...
> 
> ...



Je pense que c'est jouable pour la iLife, si ca fait moins d'un mois. Mais tu vas sans doute t'enquiquiner au telephone.

Je ne me rappelais pas que tu avais pris le 2x 2 GHz. Excellent choix, raisonnable et raisonné


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Je pense que c'est jouable pour la iLife, si ca fait moins d'un mois. Mais tu vas sans doute t'enquiquiner au telephone.



Je passerais voir mon Premium Resseler, comme on dit maintenant  



HmJ a dit:


> Je ne me rappelais pas que tu avais pris le 2x 2 GHz. Excellent choix, raisonnable et raisonné



Disons que c'etait soit du 2,66 avec 1 go de ram ou du 2ghz mais avec 2 go de ram, pour le même prix, j'ai donc privilégié la ram 

Et après ces quelques jours d'utilisation, je me rends bien compte que déjà le quad à 2ghz est largement assez puissant pour ce que je fais


----------



## Joelaloose (22 Décembre 2006)

J'en pense que c'est beau de rêver


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En chanson peut etre pas, mais bon, faut que je sorte ma plus belle voix :casse:



Pas de problème, puisque chacun sait que tu es une réincarnation de la MamaCass des Mamas and the Papas.


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Disons que c'etait soit du 2,66 avec 1 go de ram ou du 2ghz mais avec 2 go de ram, pour le même prix, j'ai donc privilégié la ram
> 
> Et après ces quelques jours d'utilisation, je me rends bien compte que déjà le quad à 2ghz est largement assez puissant pour ce que je fais



Oui, c'est un choix tres intelligent. Quand je pense que j'ai 8 gigas en barrettes qui, pour patienter, tournent sur un serveur sans le moindre hoquet...


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Pas de problème, puisque chacun sait que tu es une réincarnation de la MamaCass des Mamas and the Papas.



Et la cousine de Patricia.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et la cousine de Patricia.



Ah bon ?

Pourtant, ça ne s'écrit pas pareil.


----------



## divoli (22 Décembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Pourtant, ça ne s'écrit pas pareil.



C'est un peu comme Dupont et Dupond...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Décembre 2006)

pour cette histoire de RAM ,moi j'ai 1,5 Go et en photoshop sur les fichiers issus du D200 ,c'est correct sans plus ...voire çà swap quand meme pas mal...
mais bon, çà reste correct...


----------



## HmJ (22 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pour cette histoire de RAM ,moi j'ai 1,5 Go et en photoshop sur les fichiers issus du D200 ,c'est correct sans plus ...voire çà swap quand meme pas mal...
> mais bon, çà reste correct...



Alors je te dis pas sur le Mini... M'enfin, tu ne dis pas si c'est en jpeg ou nef.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Alors je te dis pas sur le Mini... M'enfin, tu ne dis pas si c'est en jpeg ou nef.



hmm? NEF avec NC442 puis photoshop TIFF en 16bit ,c'est assez lourd...


----------



## Olivier D2 (22 Décembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> hmm? NEF avec NC442 puis photoshop TIFF en 16bit ,c'est assez lourd...



Bonsoir &#224; tous !!

J'ai eu un peu le temps de tripatouiller  mon MacPro depuis lundi sous photoshop CS

Avec de gros fichiers (400-500 Mo)

Et bien c'est assez bluffant : j'ai test&#233; pas mal de filtres, de rotations d'image, des redimensionnements, transformations de toutes sortes, des conversions RVB 16 bit -- CMNY et RVB --Lab, avec 34 ou 5 calques de r&#233;glage... Sur des images complexes en terme de couleur... 

Pas un seul plantage de CS pour l'instant, et tout cela dans la fluidit&#233; !!

--
OD

Je rappelle ma config : MacPro 2,66 + 5 Go de ram + Ati X1900 + deux DD de 250 Go 

Quel plaisir de "travailler" dans ces conditions !!

J'attends avec impatience la CS3... Je vais t&#226;cher de tester la CS3 beta.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2006)

Et bien bravo Olivier D2  

Merci pour le feedback 

Tu es dans la cour des grands avec 5 go de ram toi !


----------



## thecrow (22 Décembre 2006)

jme demande si je vais pas reprendre 2GO pour en avoir 4 au total...


----------



## thecrow (22 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Je rappelle ma config : MacPro 2,66 + 5 Go de ram + Ati X1900 + deux DD de 250 Go
> 
> Quel plaisir de "travailler" dans ces conditions !!
> 
> J'attends avec impatience la CS3... Je vais tâcher de tester la CS3 beta.




Peux tu me dire ce que tu as choisi comme mémoire supplémentaire?? Merci


----------



## sofad (22 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Je rappelle ma config : MacPro 2,66 + 5 Go de ram + Ati X1900 + deux DD de 250 Go
> 
> Quel plaisir de "travailler" dans ces conditions !!



j'ai la meme config que toi suf pour la CG je suis rester pour le moment avec la 7300
c'est sur que c'est un régal de travailler pour moi sur final cut, motion dvd studio pro ...avec cette machine


----------



## HmJ (23 Décembre 2006)

Oui, la marque et surtout savoir si toutes ces barrettes ont des gros dissipateur "special Mac Pro" ou bien les dissipateurs au standard JEDEC (marchent avec tous serveurs dont Xserve).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Je rappelle ma config : MacPro 2,66 + *5 Go* de ram + Ati X1900 + deux DD de 250 Go



Simple curiosité : comment as-tu fait pour mettre 5 Go dans ton Mac Pro?  Apple conseille 4 barrettes identiques pour tirer un maximum de la bande passante. 



			
				Apple Store a dit:
			
		

> Pour offrir des performances optimales, Mac Pro embarque une mémoire DDR2 667 MHz ECC FB, une nouvelle technologie permettant d'augmenter la capacité, la vitesse et la fiabilité de la mémoire. En utilisant ses quatre canaux de mémoire, Mac Pro dispose d'un chemin de mémoire de 256 bits offrant un débit maximal de 21,3 Go/s. Pour obtenir une largeur de bande optimale, vous devez installer au moins quatre modules DIMM dans votre Mac Pro.


----------



## Olivier D2 (23 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Simple curiosité : comment as-tu fait pour mettre 5 Go dans ton Mac Pro?  Apple conseille 4 barrettes identiques pour tirer un maximum de la bande passante.



Pour la ram c'est de la SQP en kit 2x2go certfiée MacPro. 
Pour la disposition : c'est 2x512Mo + 2x2Go.

Je sais bien que l'déal serait 4x la même barette... :mouais: 

Et j'ai regardé les perf sur bearfeat ds un test comparant le montage en "dual channel" et celui en "quad channel" ; conclusion : pour ce que je fais (photoshop) y'a pas grande différence... Donc c'est pour cela que je me suis permis cette excentricité d'"imparité" de ram.

Mais c'est aussi en pensant à la suite : je remettrai deux barettes de 2 go... ds qques tps  

Dernier test : compression d'un DVD (7,3Go) en 4,3Go sous dvd2oneX 2.0.5 : 3min contre 35-40 min avec mon TiBook !! ça me change 

Joyeux Noël à tous

--
OD


----------



## HmJ (23 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Pour la ram c'est de la SQP en kit 2x2go certfiée MacPro.
> Pour la disposition : c'est 2x512Mo + 2x2Go.



Tu as bien raison, le quad channel, c'est peanuts d'apres tests en situation reelle. L'important c'est d'avoir des barrettes apairees deux a deux. Pour tes barrettes SQP, tu as pris celle avec dissipateurs normaux ou tres epais (special Mac Pro) ? Parce que SQP vend les deux, tous les deux estampiles "garantie a vie pour Mac Pro".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Pour la ram c'est de la SQP en kit 2x2go certfiée MacPro.
> Pour la disposition : c'est 2x512Mo + 2x2Go.
> 
> Je sais bien que l'déal serait 4x la même barette... :mouais:
> ...



Ah ouais effectivement ça dépote!!  Merci pour les infos.


----------



## Franky Boy (23 Décembre 2006)

Sur mon mac Pro, ayant pris l'option 2 go de ram, une chose m'agace.

Ils l'ont mis 4x512mb. Ils auraient pu mettre 2x1go, ce qui aurait pris moins de slot...


----------



## thecrow (24 Décembre 2006)

dommage que les prix ne sont pas affichés sur www.sqp.fr pcq sur materiel.net il n'y a que des Kingstongs avec dissipateur classique et certifié macpro pour certaines.

Sinon en belgique je n'ai pas encore trouvé de site pour acheter là bas....
et il me faut absolument une facture 'belge' si je veux récupérer la tva... 

bonne soirée et bonnes fêtes à tous...


----------



## Olivier D2 (24 Décembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> dommage que les prix ne sont pas affichés sur www.sqp.fr pcq sur materiel.net il n'y a que des Kingstongs avec dissipateur classique et certifié macpro pour certaines.
> 
> Sinon en belgique je n'ai pas encore trouvé de site pour acheter là bas....
> et il me faut absolument une facture 'belge' si je veux récupérer la tva...
> ...



De mémoire (je n'ai pas la facture sous les yeux) : il semble que c'était 618 euros HT le kit 2x2Go... avec les gros dissipateurs spécial mapro...

Edit-HS : Quelle chance tu as, "the crow", d'habiter une aussi jolie ville que Liège... J'y suis passé y'a qqes temps... En plus ça à l'air de bien bouger là-bas... 

--
OD


----------



## Olivier D2 (24 Décembre 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la fameuse "garantie &#224; vie" : c'est de l'esbrouffe commerciale", car cela signifie : "garantie &#224; vie de produit", c'est &#224; dire tant que le produit est fabriqu&#233;... Ce qui ne doit pas les engager &#224; grand chose...

Pour les Dan Elec c'est diff&#233;rent, puisqu'elles sont "garantie 10ans"... Et encore, faut d&#233;coder ce qu'ils entendent par l&#224;...

--
OD


----------



## Franky Boy (24 Décembre 2006)

Olivier D2 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la fameuse "garantie à vie" : c'est de l'esbrouffe commerciale", car cela signifie : "garantie à vie de produit", c'est à dire tant que le produit est fabriqué... Ce qui ne doit pas les engager à grand chose...
> 
> Pour les Dan Elec c'est différent, puisqu'elles sont "garantie 10ans"... Et encore, faut décoder ce qu'ils entendent par là...
> 
> ...


Dans dix ans, on s'en foutra qu'une paire de barrettes 2go soit finie.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Dans dix ans, on s'en foutra qu'une paire de barrettes 2go soit finie.



Pas si tu donnes ton mac dans 10 ans &#224; mami Nova.


----------



## Franky Boy (24 Décembre 2006)

Sis un jour je donne un ordinateur &#224; ma grand-m&#232;re, nous volerons.


----------



## sofad (24 Décembre 2006)

moi j'ai mis 4x1go plus les 2x512 d'origine


----------



## HmJ (24 Décembre 2006)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Sur mon mac Pro, ayant pris l'option 2 go de ram, une chose m'agace.
> 
> Ils l'ont mis 4x512mb. Ils auraient pu mettre 2x1go, ce qui aurait pris moins de slot...



Ben non justement : il vaut mieux occuper 4 slots sur le Mac Pro, c'est la meilleure configuration pour avoir du quad channel. Mais attention : remplir 6 ou 8 slots introduit de la latence, donc effectivement ca bouche un peu les evolutions.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ, je te sens proche de l'achat, l&#224;, non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

MamaCas achète un MacPro et ça fait 20 pages !!  
Wahou !!  

:love:


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

Et attends j'ai pas fait toutes les photos encore   
J'attends d'avoir la chance d'&#234;tre chez moi et qu'il fasse jour....  ah l'hiver....


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et attends j'ai pas fait toutes les photos encore
> J'attends d'avoir la chance d'être chez moi et qu'il fasse jour....  ah l'hiver....



Ahh ! Encore au moins 20 pages de prévus alors, avec les photos et l'extase des gens : Ouah !! MamaCass !! Ton MacPro trop beau !!    


  

:love:


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

En fait je vais faire des photos de l'int&#233;rieur du macpro, du module Airport et BT, des baies etc... samedi matin si j'ai le temps  

Sinon je me fais ch*er grave au boulot aujourd'hui, je veux retourner sous la couette, ca p&#232;le ici. D&#233;sol&#233;e mais fallait que je le dise


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En fait je vais faire des photos de l'intérieur du macpro, du module Airport et BT, des baies etc... samedi matin si j'ai le temps
> 
> Sinon je me fais ch*er grave au boulot aujourd'hui, je veux retourner sous la couette, ca pèle ici. Désolée mais fallait que je le dise



Moi, je suis bien au chaud, devant mon écran, en train de flooder sur une discussion de Mama...   

Ca va...    


Sinon, j'attends quand même les photos...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, Julrou iz back


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En fait je vais faire des photos de l'intérieur du macpro, du module Airport et BT, des baies etc... samedi matin si j'ai le temps
> 
> Sinon je me fais ch*er grave au boulot aujourd'hui, je veux retourner sous la couette, ca pèle ici. Désolée mais fallait que je le dise



questu fout au boulot, c'est la trève des confiseurs !


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Tiens, Julrou iz back



Yeah !!   

Bien flooder hier soir ??


Mama, on attends les photos...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oui, les photos. Et dis-moi, alors, ce module BT : ca marche vraiment bien ? On avait vu pas mal d'avertissements sur les perfs du BT et wireless sur le Mac Pro. C'est donc corrige ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

@Sydney : eh oui je bosse, et le boss a d&#233;cid&#233; de couper les chauffages pour le week end, donc super  depuis ce matin on se p&#232;le grave  et ca sonne pas... on se fait chier quoi...

@Julrou 15 : ca va venir, mais pas avant ce week end 

@HmJ : et bien j'utilise le BT avec clavier souris, et avec mon portable (samsung Z140) ca marche aussi nickel 

En revanche le wifi ne capte pas &#224; 100&#37; 4 batons sur 5 alors que mon ibook capte &#224; fond, mais bon vu l'&#233;paisseur de la coque ca ne m'&#233;tonne pas vraiment


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oui, c'est ce que je pensais. Donc on se passera de l'option... Apres tout, une fois que le fil est en place derriere la tour, il ne derange plus vraiment...


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je pensais. Donc on se passera de l'option... Apres tout, une fois que le fil est en place derriere la tour, il ne derange plus vraiment...



Evidemment, si tu as ton routeur pas loin, pas besoin d'airport, mais bon chez moi j'aurai dû faire traverser un cable au milieu de l'appartement, donc  pas question....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2006)

ah audrey ,je t'ai envoyé une icard sur ton hotmail comme promis...!


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

Merci Philippe  

J'en ai fait de m&#234;me


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Philippe
> 
> J'en ai fait de même



bien reçu ,bon retour bien au chaud pres du mac pro !


----------



## Franky Boy (26 Décembre 2006)

C'est sûr, ça dépend toujours du routeur sans-fil. Le airport expresse capte mois qu'un airport extrême.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

Moi mon routeur est une freebox, donc ca vient bien de la carte airport


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Coucou les gens,

Le papa Noel est pass&#233;, et m'a offert un micro casque Altec Lansing, seulement voil&#224;, le casque fonctionne mais pas le micro  c'est un branchement via mini-jack (entr&#233;e et sortie) j'ai donc choisi cette interface dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, j'ai beau parl&#233; dans le micro aucun son... suis bien emb&#234;t&#233;, en plus c'est un cadeau !

Vous pouvez m'aider ? 
Merci
Mamacass


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a, donc il est bien compatible mac... doit etre defectueux...


----------



## HmJ (29 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coucou les gens,
> 
> Le papa Noel est pass&#233;, et m'a offert un micro casque Altec Lansing, seulement voil&#224;, le casque fonctionne mais pas le micro  c'est un branchement via mini-jack (entr&#233;e et sortie) j'ai donc choisi cette interface dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, j'ai beau parl&#233; dans le micro aucun son... suis bien emb&#234;t&#233;, en plus c'est un cadeau !
> 
> ...



Et... l'entree son est pas en "mute" par hasard ? En tout cas, si c'est une prise jack, il est forcement compatible.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Et bien j'ai beau monter et descendre l'entr&#233;e son, je parle dans le micro, et le petit testeur (avec les petits carr&#233;s qui bougent) ne monte, ni ne descend...

C'est pour &#231;a que j'ai demand&#233; du jack, au moins on est s&#251;r de la compatibilit&#233;


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Décembre 2006)

Et tu n'as pas un dicatphone pour essayer ? ou un mini disc ? ou un vieux lecteur cassette ? ou encore ....un PC ?

Tu as essayé ailleurs que ton mac ??


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai rien de tout &#231;a, je vais essayer sur ...@"#!&#37;*&#168;&#168;...pc    

Si marche pas, renvoi &#224; l'exp&#233;diteur


----------



## xao85 (29 Décembre 2006)

Je hais les SAV!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Surtout que j'ai jett&#233; la boite


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Surtout que j'ai jetté la boite



C'est malin ça !!!!!!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Peut etre que le carton avec les emballages de No&#235;l n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; jetter :casse:

J'avais quand m&#234;me essayer le casque sur mon ipod      avant de jetter l'emballage !


----------



## xao85 (29 Décembre 2006)

Mine de rien ça peut être embêtant pour toi sans vouloir dramatiser. Si c'est une simple réparation, pas de problème mais si tu dois faire un échange...


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Ce genre d'objet a 20 euros, &#224; mon avis, ne sont m&#234;me pas r&#233;par&#233;, &#233;chang&#233; direct par le revendeur. Ensuite il doit &#234;tre demont&#233;, r&#233;par&#233; et remont&#233; en usine.

Bon je vais voir en rentrant ce soir si je retrouve l'emballage, merci &#224; vous


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour.

J'ai eu le même problème que vous avec un casque-micro avec un branchement jack. Pas de micro. J'ai demandé à un vendeur agréé Apple de me conseiller. Il m'a dit que ce genre de casque fonctionnait très mal avec un Mac. Il m'a aussi conseillé un casque à connexion USB Plantronics. J'ai suivi son conseil. Le casque et le micro marchent très bien depuis un an. Mais c'est un peu cher (70 euros si je me souviens bien).

J'espère vous avoir été utile.

Bérénice


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

Merci B&#233;r&#233;nice,

J'avais vu en effet sur le site d'apple ce genre de micro casque usb mais bon 70 euros c'est pas le budget de mon cadeau, suis bien emb&#234;t&#233;e et j'aimerais pouvoir acheter un p&#233;riph&#233;rique quelconque sans devoir mettre des milles et des cents &#224; chaque fois...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Décembre 2006)

Tu as essayé de parler dans le casque ???  ce n'est pas une blague, le casque peut faire office de micro. Certes de moins bonne qualité, mais ça marche...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Bérénice,
> 
> J'avais vu en effet sur le site d'apple ce genre de micro casque usb mais bon 70 euros c'est pas le budget de mon cadeau, suis bien embêtée et j'aimerais pouvoir acheter un périphérique quelconque sans devoir mettre des milles et des cents à chaque fois...



Vous avez raison de ne pas faire de dépenses inutiles. Surtout après le bel achat de votre Macpro. Permettez-moi de vous en féliciter.
Il y a un petit quelque chose qui vous a peut-être échappé dans mon message.
Regardez du côté de votre signature et du côté de la mienne. Il y a un petit signe qui correspond.
Une petite chose qui a maintentant 8 mois et qui est turbulente, mais toujours aussi jolie.

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu.

Bérénice


----------



## Franky Boy (29 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Vous avez raison de ne pas faire de dépenses inutiles. Surtout après le bel achat de votre Macpro. Permettez-moi de vous en féliciter.
> Il y a un petit quelque chose qui vous a peut-être échappé dans mon message.
> Regardez du côté de votre signature et du côté de la mienne. Il y a un petit signe qui correspond.
> Une petite chose qui a maintentant 8 mois et qui est turbulente, mais toujours aussi jolie.
> ...


Mamacass est enceinte!!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu as essayé de parler dans le casque ???  ce n'est pas une blague, le casque peut faire office de micro. Certes de moins bonne qualité, mais ça marche...



Alors en effet j'ai inversé les branchements, j'ai parlé dans le casque et là ca marche, ce qui confirme que ce n'est pas l'entrée son du macpro qui est en cause, ouf  
Et donc dans la même logique d'inversement, j'ai essayé d'écouter avec le micro près de l'oreille et là rien.

*J'AI RETROUVE L'EMBALLAGE    *

Donc demain je vais appeler le SAV et leur faire part de mon problème.



Non inscrit a dit:


> Vous avez raison de ne pas faire de dépenses inutiles. Surtout après le bel achat de votre Macpro. Permettez-moi de vous en féliciter.
> Il y a un petit quelque chose qui vous a peut-être échappé dans mon message.
> Regardez du côté de votre signature et du côté de la mienne. Il y a un petit signe qui correspond.
> Une petite chose qui a maintentant 8 mois et qui est turbulente, mais toujours aussi jolie.
> ...



:hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 
Qui êtes vous ?   
On se connait ?
8 mois ? c'etait donc en avril, qu'est ce que je faisais en avril ?
Je comprends pas, ne me laissez pas dans ce doute intense et perturbant  Help !
Et je ne vois pas de signature...  



Franky Boy a dit:


> Mamacass est enceinte!!



Même pas :rose:  mais j'aimerais bien :love:  :love: :love:


----------



## Franky Boy (30 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> M&#234;me pas :rose:  mais j'aimerais bien :love:  :love: :love:


Si tu connaies des personnes qui sont enceintes, fais le test, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre contagieux. 


Si je comprends bien, il parle de ta signature. Dans ta sa signature que Fichte a disparu.
Donc, le non inscrit est peut-&#234;tre fichte.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Malin, le Francky et doué pour les énigmes. 

Bérénice


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:
> Qui êtes vous ?
> On se connait ?
> 8 mois ? c'etait donc en avril, qu'est ce que je faisais en avril ?
> ...



Oui, on se connaît. Je suis une jeune demoiselle, mais de race canine, un Beauceron, disent mes maîtres. Je suis née il y a 8 mois. Mais vous m'avez rencontrée quand j'avais trois mois. quelque part sur ce forum. Et vous avez fait un gentil compliment me concernant, ce qui m'a laissé un bon souvenir.

Alors je suis passée vous dire un petit bonjour en passant et, aussi, vous souhaiter une très bonne année 2007.

Bérénice


----------



## MamaCass (30 Décembre 2006)

Ok, j'y vois claire, en effet je te connais Bérénice  
Merci pour la bonne année  Je vous souhaite également plein de bonheur :love:
J'espère que vous me donnerez de vos nouvelles via un petit mail 

Sinon qui veut des photos ?    






















Spécial thecrow : module BT et Airport au dessus des condensateurs jaune, dans l'ordre : BT et au dessus airport 































Voili, voilà, j'ai découvert Aperture hier soir, mamamia, c'est trop bon    
Allez à bientot

Bon week end


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok, j'y vois claire, en effet je te connais Bérénice
> Merci pour la bonne année  Je vous souhaite également plein de bonheur :love:
> J'espère que vous me donnerez de vos nouvelles via un petit mail
> 
> ...




Ah ben les voilà les photos !!

Superbe !! :rateau: :love:

Bravo Mama pour ton achat... j'espère que tu en feras bon usage...


----------



## MamaCass (30 Décembre 2006)

Chose promise, chose d&#251;e 

Merci encore


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2006)

Félicitation ! 

très belle bête  

Vivement que je sois millionnaire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (30 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Félicitation !
> 
> très belle bête
> 
> Vivement que je sois millionnaire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



C'est le même macpro, j'en ai pas acheté un autre, hein... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est le même macpro, j'en ai pas acheté un autre, hein... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Ah je croyais que tu en avais pris un monté, et un démonté !!!


----------



## HmJ (30 Décembre 2006)

Ouah, enfin les photos :rateau:


----------



## Franky Boy (30 Décembre 2006)

Non inscrit a dit:


> Malin, le Francky et doué pour les énigmes.
> 
> Bérénice


Est-ce que c'est Fichte? Parce que j'ai pas vraiment compris.


----------



## Franky Boy (30 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce qu'il y a des adapteurs firewire 800 à 400, parce que le nombre de 800 est un peu gros comparé aux 400.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

*BONNE ANN&#201;E A TOUS* :love: :love: :love:
PLEIN DE BONHEUR et tout et tout 

J'ai essay&#233; mon micro casque, sur un pc et il marche...
Je vais pouvoir essayer sur un imac cet apr&#232;s midi, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## HmJ (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année Audrey, pleine de belles expériences Mac bien sûr


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci HmJ 

Bonne ann&#233;e &#224; toi &#233;galement  2007 sera l'ann&#233;e de ton macpro


----------



## thecrow (2 Janvier 2007)

Hello hello, 

BONNE ANNEE A TOUS ..

Merci pour les Photos Mama, j'ai bien vu les modules... pas étonnant qu'il ne soit pas dispo sur le store vu ou ils sont placés... mais bon j'en ai pas forcément besoin non plus... 

Par contre j'espère commander bientôt le reste du matos pour compléter le macpro...

++


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

Bon, r&#233;sultat des tests, le micro casque altec lansing AHS502i ne fonctionne pas sur mac.
Autant sur le macpro que sur l'imac G5, rien, pas d'entr&#233;e son, rien ne se passe.
Suis rassur&#233;e, je croyais que la carte son de mon macpro avait un probl&#232;me.

Maintenant faut trouver un micro casque (en mini-jack si possible) compatible mac... 

Vous avez des id&#233;es ?

Merci 
Mamacass


----------



## thecrow (2 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, résultat des tests, le micro casque altec lansing AHS502i ne fonctionne pas sur mac.
> Autant sur le macpro que sur l'imac G5, rien, pas d'entrée son, rien ne se passe.
> Suis rassurée, je croyais que la carte son de mon macpro avait un problème.
> 
> ...




jpense que tu trouveras ton bonheur ici:
http://www.ldlc.com/navigation/cat....re_195_5_val=1360&filtre_194_1_val=&submit=Ok


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

Yes c'est sur ce site que l'on a command&#233; mon micro casque, donc pour la parfaite compatibilit&#233; avec mac ca reste &#224; voir....


----------



## jfxav (2 Janvier 2007)

Rien à voir avec ce qui précède mais ca concerne le MacPro en general
Peux tu nous dire à quelle température monte le cpu et le cpu graphique
quand tu l'utilises avec des appli gourmandes pendant un temps assez long
Est ce que la ventilation est bruyante dans ces moments la?
Tout ca en vu d'un achat prevu... apres la MacWorld...


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

A vrai dire, je cherche l'outil qui pourra m'indiquer ces temp&#233;ratures...  :rose:

Sinon je n'ai jamais entendu aucun bruit &#224; part le disque qui gratte pas mal quand m&#234;me  et un l&#233;ger souffle constant 

J'ai utilis&#233; Photoshop et Aperture en simultan&#233; pendant plusieurs heures vendredi soir et aucun bruit ne s'est manifest&#233;. Je n'ai jamais entendu le ventilo de l'alim.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> A vrai dire, je cherche l'outil qui pourra m'indiquer ces températures...  :rose:



Un truc comme ça par exemple?


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

iStat pro est install&#233; sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas vu d'option indiquant les degr&#232;s des procs  

ou alors j'ai mal vu... :rose:


**********
edit : j'ai du mal je crois car dans le descriptif, ils parlent bien des temp&#233;ratures CPU


----------



## jfxav (2 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> j'ai du mal je crois car dans le descriptif, ils parlent bien des températures CPU



voilà, c'est ca... dans la partie temps: y a CPU, GPU, incoming air, HD temp


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> iStat pro est installé sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas vu d'option indiquant les degrès des procs
> 
> ou alors j'ai mal vu... :rose:
> 
> ...



Tu peux activer et désactiver certaines options via les préférences du widget.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

Ok merci les gars 

Je regarde ca ce soir en rentrant du boulot et je vous dis


----------



## Franky Boy (2 Janvier 2007)

jfxav a dit:


> Rien à voir avec ce qui précède mais ca concerne le MacPro en general
> Peux tu nous dire à quelle température monte le cpu et le cpu graphique
> quand tu l'utilises avec des appli gourmandes pendant un temps assez long
> Est ce que la ventilation est bruyante dans ces moments la?
> Tout ca en vu d'un achat prevu... apres la MacWorld...



Pas assez pour faire cuire des oeufs si c'est ce que tu veux faire.



--------->sortie  Non, pas le bâton!


----------



## MamaCass (2 Janvier 2007)

Les options temp&#233;rature (temps) et ventilos (fans) sont uniquement en N/A donc indisponibles je pense, ce widget ne donne peut etre pas ces infos pour le macpro...

Si quelqu'un qui a un macpro peut essayer ca serait sympa  Merci


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2007)

D'apres le site de islayer, "_iStat pro 3.3 will be out in mid January and will also support Intel Mac fans_". Donc, ca ne devrait plus tarder


----------



## urgo94 (3 Janvier 2007)

B'jour

Et coté consommations EDF,ça donne quoi? un mac Pro

Par rapport a mon Mac-Mini


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

Disons que je ne l'ai pas depuis assez longtemps pour te dire 

L'alimentation fait 1000 watts, c'est sa puissance maximale, si il est gonfl&#233; &#224; bloc, donc par exemple si je rajoute un disque dur faudra compter 15 watts en plus... 

De toute fa&#231;on il consommera forcement plus qu'un macmini 

C'est pour &#231;a aussi que je l'&#233;teinds lorsque je ne m'en sert pas


----------



## urgo94 (3 Janvier 2007)

Merci MamaCass

1000 Watts au Kg en laissant tourner 24h/24 il faut que je retrouve les prix,je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux l'&#233;teindre la nuit.

J'ai trouv&#233; 0,13&#8364; le kWh=3,12/24h et 1130&#8364;/annuel,sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## thecrow (3 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Les options température (temps) et ventilos (fans) sont uniquement en N/A donc indisponibles je pense, ce widget ne donne peut etre pas ces infos pour le macpro...
> 
> Si quelqu'un qui a un macpro peut essayer ca serait sympa  Merci




en effet les options sont bien en N/A...


----------



## bacman (3 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bon, résultat des tests, le micro casque altec lansing AHS502i ne fonctionne pas sur mac.
> Autant sur le macpro que sur l'imac G5, rien, pas d'entrée son, rien ne se passe.
> Suis rassurée, je croyais que la carte son de mon macpro avait un problème.
> 
> ...


à ma connaissance , aucun casque micro usb ne fonctionne correctement sur mac en particulier avec skype, il faut une oreillette bluetooth


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Merci MamaCass
> 
> 1000 Watts au Kg en laissant tourner 24h/24 il faut que je retrouve les prix,je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux l'&#233;teindre la nuit.
> 
> J'ai trouv&#233; 0,13&#8364; le kWh=3,12/24h et 1130&#8364;/annuel,sauf erreur de ma part.



Je te felicite de faire ainsi attention a la consommation electrique des appareils qui nous environnent, et le Mini est une superbe machine que je quitterai a grand peine tant je m'y suis habitue. Je ne suis pas ecolo pour un sous, c'est juste une preoccupation naturelle pour le monde dans lequel je ne fais que passer.

Maintenant, lorsqu'on parle d'alimentation, il ne faut pas tomber dans le piege de la consommation max et reelle. J'espere bien que Mamacass n'approchera pas des 1000 W 

Deja, un petit graph :






Et tu sais que P = U*I, c'est a dire une tension par une intensite, n'est-ce pas ? Pour une configuration standard, avec un DD SATA additionnel, c'est donc bien en-dessous de 500 W. Tu peux voir la difference avant et apres Intel, mais aussi te dire qu'un iMac consomme un tout petit peu moins qu'un Mini + ecran separe.

Sinon, il faut prevoir que le CPU en 2 et 2.66 GHz bouffe maxi 65 W, contre 80 W pour le 3 GHz. Et il y a deux CPU dans ces quads. Chaque nouveau disque dur, c'est entre 7 et 15 W de plus, et puis la carte graphique compte pas mal mais je n'ai pas de chiffre sous la main. Sans doute 80 W en plus pour l'ATI. Ceci pour dire que la 7300 GT est tres confortable dans la vie de tous les jours, et silencieuse 

Enfin, une petit note d'Apple pour creuser ca.


----------



## xao85 (3 Janvier 2007)

Superbes photos je dois dire! Vive le mac et vivement le 9 janvier!


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> D'apres le site de islayer, "_iStat pro 3.3 will be out in mid January and will also support Intel Mac fans_". Donc, ca ne devrait plus tarder



Attendons donc... sinon je vais essayer temperature monitor.



urgo94 a dit:


> Merci MamaCass
> 
> 1000 Watts au Kg en laissant tourner 24h/24 il faut que je retrouve les prix,je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux l'éteindre la nuit.
> 
> J'ai trouvé 0,13 le kWh=3,12/24h et 1130/annuel,sauf erreur de ma part.



Oui ben j'espère que t'as mal compté, hein... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



thecrow a dit:


> en effet les options sont bien en N/A...



Merci thecrow 



bacman a dit:


> à ma connaissance , aucun casque micro usb ne fonctionne correctement sur mac en particulier avec skype, il faut une oreillette bluetooth



Si si j'ai trouvé un sujet sur les micro casque et les plantronic, comme le lien qu'a donné thecrow, fonctionne très bien sous mac et applications 



HmJ a dit:


> explications



Merci HmJ, tableau explicatif et tout :love: :love: 



xao85 a dit:


> Superbes photos je dois dire! Vive le mac et vivement le 9 janvier!



Ben moi je suis pas trop pressée d'être au 8 janvier, je savoure ces derniers jours...


----------



## jfxav (3 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> D'apres le site de islayer, "_iStat pro 3.3 will be out in mid January and will also support Intel Mac fans_". Donc, ca ne devrait plus tarder



La version 1.8 qui supporte aussi les Mac Intel est en ligne depuis aujourd'hui...


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

Merci 

J'essaie &#231;a ce soir...que c'est dur de travailler sur pc


----------



## thecrow (3 Janvier 2007)

jfxav a dit:


> La version 1.8 qui supporte aussi les Mac Intel est en ligne depuis aujourd'hui...




version 1.8  alors qu'on est à la version 3.2...


----------



## jfxav (3 Janvier 2007)

iStat Nano 1.8... oui
J'avais pas vu que tu parlais d'Istat Pro... pardon pour l'imprecision :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est ce que je pensais aussi


----------



## HmJ (4 Janvier 2007)

Oui, iStat pro est encore dans sa version de novembre. Donc tu ne peux pas regarder la vitesse de rotation de tes ventilateurs.

MAIS : tu peux deja avoir tes temperatures dans ton Dashboard. Extrait du site d'iSlayer (il faut toujours aller lire...) : "_Please note: The SpeedIt kernal extension is required to view temperatures on Intel Macs. Fan sensors on Intel Macs can not be read using iStat pro yet_".

Donc, ca devrait pouvoir marcher des aujourd'hui puisque SpeedIt 0.5 est gratuit


----------



## MamaCass (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; un sujet sur macg&#233; "micro casque" donc apparement les cartes son des mac ne sont pas pr&#233;amplifi&#233;s, ce qui explique qu'un simple micro casque en mini-jack ne fonctionne pas. Soit j'ach&#232;te un iMic qui lui se branche en USB, soit un micro casque directement en USB. Merci Macg&#233; 

Bon, les choses avancent pour mon micro casque, je vais pouvoir le renvoyer 
Le prochain, je l'ach&#232;te en magasin, d&#233;j&#224; 8 minutes d'attente &#224; 0.34&#8364;/min pour avoir quelqu'un au bout du fil chez LDLC... mais bon le mec super cool, qui a fait comme si je l'avais commander le 24 d&#233;cembre, ben oui je l'ai eu &#224; No&#235;l 

Donc retour du colis et remboursement 

HmJ : j'ai bien t&#233;l&#233;charger speedit 0.5 mais je ne sais pas o&#249; mettre le plugin, j'ai pas eu trop le temps de chercher ce matin, je ferais mieux ce soir...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Janvier 2007)

Je suis contente de mon macpro, la seule chose que je trouve p&#233;nible, c'est le changement d'interface audio, donc pour passer des HP internes &#224; la sortie ligne ou sortie optique, on est &#224; chaque fois oblig&#233; de repasser par les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes.... quand m&#234;me beaucoup de manip, uniquement pour changer de p&#233;riph&#233;riques de sorties audio.

J'ai fait des recherches, mais je ne trouve rien, il faudrait, via un outil dans la barre de menu ou via un widget, une petite interface permettant le changement...

Z'avez une id&#233;e ?

Merci


----------



## MamaCass (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci WebO  A vrai dire, je n'ai pas trop mis le nez dans Automator :rose: 

Sinon, est ce qu'un poss&#233;seur de macpro peut me dire si il a eu des coupons de r&#233;ductions ?

Thecrow ?


----------



## thecrow (8 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci WebO  A vrai dire, je n'ai pas trop mis le nez dans Automator :rose:
> 
> Sinon, est ce qu'un poss&#233;seur de macpro peut me dire si il a eu des coupons de r&#233;ductions ?
> 
> Thecrow ?




hello Mama, 

Ouii, j'ai re&#231;u des coupons de r&#233;ductions mais je ne sais pas trop comment les utiliser, m&#234;me avec le macbook j'en ai re&#231;u... je suppose que tu parles bien de ces coupons la...?

pcq &#231;a m'emb&#234;terait quand m&#234;me un peu de repay&#233; un family pack pour Ilife 07 alors que le mien n'a que deux mois...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Janvier 2007)

C'est bizarre moi j'en ai pas eu... je v&#233;rifierais &#231;a ce soir. 
C'est exactement pour ilife 07 que j' y pense, j'aimerais bien rester &#224; jour un plus que 3 semaines

   :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2007)

On ne pense pas assez à Automator...  Concernant les coupons, faites signes s'ils vous servent à quelque chose un jour...


----------



## MamaCass (8 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair que j'en avais eu avec mon ibook, je ne m'en suis jamais servie   

on verra bien


----------



## thecrow (8 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je suis contente de mon macpro, la seule chose que je trouve pénible, c'est le changement d'interface audio, donc pour passer des HP internes à la sortie ligne ou sortie optique, on est à chaque fois obligé de repasser par les préférences systèmes.... quand même beaucoup de manip, uniquement pour changer de périphériques de sorties audio.
> 
> J'ai fait des recherches, mais je ne trouve rien, il faudrait, via un outil dans la barre de menu ou via un widget, une petite interface permettant le changement...
> 
> ...




je viens de trouver une astuce, je ne sais pas si tu connaissais mais en effet ça va vachement plus vite....

source: www.telecharger.com

Vous jonglez souvent avec les Préférences système Son de votre Mac (pour modifier le volume des alertes système, changer les canaux d'entrée ou de sortie audio, etc.). Il peut être lassant de devoir ouvrir d'abord le panneau des Préférences système puis de cliquer sur l'onglet Son . Il existe une méthode beaucoup plus rapide. Maintenez la touche Alt de votre clavier enfoncée et appuyez simultanément sur l'une des touches de volume. Le panneau des Préférences système Son se lancera automatiquement.

Sur un PowerBook ou un iBook, ce principe s'applique aussi aux préférences Moniteur. Il suffit de maintenir la touche Alt enfoncée et d'appuyer sur l'une des touches de variation d'intensité lumineuse de l'écran pour accéder immédiatement au panneau de Préférences Moniteur.

voila...


----------



## béber1 (8 Janvier 2007)

pour les changements d'entrée/sortie, Il y a *Detour*, je crois.
Je ne l'ai jamais essayé personnellement mais il faut le creuser pour voir s'il correspond à tes besoins, d'autant qu'il se place aussi comme un menu.menu dans la barre de Menu, et est donc de ce fait très accessible:





http://www.rogueamoeba.com/detour/legacy/





*Pour SpeedIt*
voir cet article de Mac Bi auquel j'ajouterai quelques precision sur la procédure Terminal:
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-04/#12728


> *Connaître la température de son Core Duo* - Lionel - 05:35:46 - Réactions
> Source : XLR8yourMac
> Tout comme les G3, G4 (certains) et les G5, le Core duo est doté de sondes thermiques permettant à tout instant d'en connaître la température.
> Cependant, Apple ne les utilise pas pour optimiser le refroidissement de ses machines. OS X utilise d'autres sondes externes qui sont placées à des endroits stratégiques et la charge du processeur afin de réguler la vitesse de rotation des ventilateurs. Apple n'a donc pas jugé utile de développer des extensions chargées de lire les registres du Core Duo.
> ...


 voilà, dis-nous si tu y es arrivé, et en cas je te mettrais quelques copie d'ecran pour t'expliquer mieux si le Terminal te fais peur...
En tous cas, si tu veux que iStat Pro prenne en compte l'extension speedit.kext active il faut quitter iStat Pro et le relancer, aller dans son paramétrage (preférence pour la version 2 desktop ou retourner la version Widget 3.2 pour rendre actif ("on") l'affichage de la température.
V'làààààà.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci thecrow, je trouve cette m&#233;thode parfaite :love: Mac osX me surprend tellement depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es maintenant  incroyable 

B&#233;ber1 : la m&#233;thode de thecrow me convient pour le son  merci de ton aide  je garde cette application sous le coude 

Pour Speed It, je pense que cela ne marchera pas, car il s'agit d'une manip pour le core duo et non le proc woodcrest (Xeon) qu'il y a dans le macpro.. je vais attendre la mise &#224; jour Istat Pro 

Merci vous deux


----------



## thecrow (8 Janvier 2007)

pas de quoi Mama, 

moi aussi elle me convient très bien....


----------



## béber1 (8 Janvier 2007)

as-tu essayé la dernière mouture de Speedit pour 10.4.8 pour voir ?
http://www.increw.com/component/option,com_docman/Itemid,163/task,cat_view/gid,26/

effectivement, il n'y a pas le Mac Pro dans la liste...j'avais jamais fait attention.
Désolé.  Patience, ça ne saurait tarder.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Suite a une Macworld pauvre en annonces Mac-esques, et a des finances qui ont vu des jours meilleurs, je vais encore attendre de longs mois avant de me payer un Mac Pro. Au moins, MamaCass, tu as de quoi te rassurer sur ton investissement 

Pour ma part, ce sera un Mac Mini gonfle a bloc, une bombe qui va me permettre de faire mes petits travaux photo en souplesse. Par contre, va encore falloir attendre pour calculer mes deplacements de tsunami en moins d'un weekend 

Aller, bravo a vous qui avez du beau matos, et a ceux qui se servent a fond de celui qu'ils ont


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Allez, courage parrain ! 

Je pense qu'il y a aura pas mal de nouveaut&#233;s au printemps ilife, iwork, maj des macpro et mac mini  Le mois de janvier est arriv&#233; un peu t&#244;t pour Apple cet ann&#233;e je pense... le iPhone est tr&#232;s sympa, un peu cher &#224; mon gout 

Bon j'ai trouv&#233; un micro casque USB, ca marche nickel c'est un logitech 

Sinon APN nikon 5700, retour SAV car 27 pixels defectueux.... j'attendais de l'avoir pay&#233; pour le renvoyer...voil&#224;, voil&#224; et puis il faut dire que je suis d&#233;&#231;ue par cet appareil, en effet l'auto-focus dans une semi-obscurit&#233; est une horreur, les photos de jour en exterieur sont excellentes mais bon pour le reste, bof bof, je dirais que c'est id&#233;al pour un usage famillial pouss&#233;... je pense que je vais le revendre et taper dans les reflex num&#233;riques d'occassion.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Tu me surprends, j'avais un tres bon souvenir de ce 5700. Le focus ne m'avais pas pose probleme, meme pour des photos de Rio de nuit


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas, par exemple si tu veux faire un gros plan sur un objet sans avoir une lumi&#232;re de studio photo, et bien c'est la gal&#232;re l'auto focus met tellement de temps &#224; faire la mise au point, que t'as le temps de t'enerver, donc bouger donc refaire la mise au point, je pense simplement que les bridges ne sont pas fait pour moi


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, mais en meme temps ca reste un bridge. Tu veux faire de la macro ?


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui et on m'avait dit qu'il etait bon pour &#231;a... c'est pas grave, &#224; part le macpro, je ne fais que des achats merdiques en ce moment


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Rho aller, faut pas te demonter. Et rappelle-toi : tu as achete une machine qui est encore d'actualite plus d'un mois apres !!!


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Ah non mais mon macpro j'en suis tr&#232;s contente    pas de probl&#232;me de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; 
C'est le rest qui foire, mais c'est pas grave


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, j'avais compris. Mais positivons sur le positif !


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Tout &#224; fait 

Macpro :love: :love: :love: il d&#233;chire


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

N'empeche, un Mini sous amphete, ca promet de depoter aussi  Aller, va, je me console :rose:


----------



## clochelune (10 Janvier 2007)

ben alors MamaCass, le moral ne semble pas vraiment top...
au moins, ton MacPro n'a pas de soucis lui contrairement aux autres matos!
et pourquoi ne serais-tu pas tent&#233;e par un Canon pour l'appareil photo ?
moi j'ai un petit Isux &#224; 4 m&#233;gapixel, &#231;a fait cinq ans environ qu'il me sert tr&#232;s bien! il est robuste ce petit... ce qui manque un peu c'est l'absence de zoom, d'o&#249; mes h&#233;sitation vers un Reflex num&#233;rique, mais pas pour tout de suite!
l&#224; ce qui urge pour moi c'est le Mac, peut-&#234;tre le iMac 20 pouces au final... je vais voir!

en tout cas t'es encore &#224; jour comme te le dit Th&#233;ocrow! iLife07 n'&#233;tant pas encore sorti!

bisous color&#233;s pour toi histoire que ton moral remonte!
la clochelune qui t'appr&#233;cie bien!


----------



## Tiey (10 Janvier 2007)

Du coup moi aussi j'hésite pour le mac pro... 
Reprendre un mac tout court même. Parce que un constructeur d'ordi qui mise tout sur un téléphone PDA ... merci
Je vais allé faire un tour sur le site de Dell 

t.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Coucou Clochelune 

Nân mais ca va quand même      

C'est que l'on s'en veut toujours quand on se rend compte qu'on a fait un gros achat (350 euros) pour un appareil photo et que l'on est déçu...

C'est tout mais sinon tout va bien, demain soir, c'est parti pour une semaine de vacances :style: :style: :king: :king: et j'en ai bien besoin, 7 mois sans vacances ca commence à faire...

Bisous à vous tous :love:


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> Du coup moi aussi j'h&#233;site pour le mac pro...
> Reprendre un mac tout court m&#234;me. Parce que un constructeur d'ordi qui mise tout sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone PDA ... merci
> Je vais all&#233; faire un tour sur le site de Dell
> 
> t.



Pourquoi h&#233;siter ? :rateau:

Et puis l'argument, style apple fait des phones donc les mac, c'est de la merde   
je trouve &#231;a pas terrible...

Allez, ach&#232;te le macpro tu ne seras pas d&#233;&#231;u


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Allez, MamCass, ne te désespères pas pour si peu. Après tout, nous ne sommes pas seulement ce que nous sommes dans nos rapports aux choses. Nous sommes toujours plus que ce nous possédons. Faire des achats merdiques, ce n'est donc pas bien grave. D'autant plus que tes achats ne sont pas si merdiques que cela. 

Voilà, un petit mot, car ça me rend triste de te voir peinée. Profites bien de tes vacances.

Dom-Tom Cat


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Quelle compassion ! :love:

Vous m'&#233;tonnez tous ! Merci 

Par contre d'accord avec toi Dom-Tom Cat D) on est bien plus que ce que l'on poss&#232;de :style:


----------



## thecrow (10 Janvier 2007)

tout est bien qui fini bien alors...

Et puis bon c'est sur que quand on achète du matos cher ou pas cher, c'est un énervant quand ça fonctionne pas au top...  Mais je me suis fixé un principe quand même car c'est vrai qu'il y a des APN moins cher que d'autres pour le même nombre de pixels et tout le tralala qui va avec mais la qualité à un prix et elle se paiera toujours...

Mama, tu nous tiens au courant pour ton APN... si tu changes de modèle ou pas...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Je vous tient au courant


----------



## Tiey (10 Janvier 2007)

Que le Macpro c'est une super machine mais ...
depuis un moment j'ai l'impression qu'Apple privilégie le grand public au détriment des pro. Ca raporte peut-être plus pour eux, mais moi ca me casse les *******s ... 
oups, désolé pour le gros mot !
J'aurais préféré une mise à jour des écrans, ainsi qu'une révision de leurs tarifs prohibitifs.

stro dur ... je sais pas comment je vais pouvoir supporter ca !  :mouais:

t...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Attends le macpro c'est 100&#37; pro 

N'oublie pas qu'Apple a revu enti&#232;rement l'interieur du mac !
La coque n'a pas changer mais l'int&#233;rieur n'a rien &#224; voir par rapport au powermac G5 

Et puis pour les &#233;crans, y'a pas que Apple qui en fabrique...

De plus, dans la boite o&#249; je bosse, les techniciens ont mont&#233; un pc de dingue, toute derni&#232;re technologie, carte m&#232;re ultra top top, boitier super machin, et bien figure toi qu'il est vendu 2500 euros :affraid:

Et &#224; vrai dire, c'est tr&#232;s moche   

Et il n'y a qu'un core 2 duo 6700 dedans, donc honnetement mon macpro au m&#234;me prix est beaucoup plus puissant, le syst&#232;me de rack est g&#233;nial, bref trouve l'&#233;quivalent en puissance (2 bi-proc x&#233;on), facilit&#233; d'installation, maintenance etc.... sur pc et l&#224; je te croirais 

Le macpro n'a pas un tarif prohibitif, loin de l&#224;.

Le power mac G5 quad le G5 le plus puissant vendu chez Apple coutait 3900 euros, donc ils ont fait de tr&#232;s gros efforts niveau prix.


----------



## spleen (11 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> ...et puis il faut dire que je suis déçue par cet appareil, en effet l'auto-focus dans une semi-obscurité est une horreur, les photos de jour en exterieur sont excellentes mais bon pour le reste, bof bof, je dirais que c'est idéal pour un usage famillial poussé... je pense que je vais le revendre et taper dans les reflex numériques d'occassion.



J'ai le même problème avec un Sony H1. J'avais hésité au moment de l'achat avec un Nikon D50 (les prix commençaient à être très bas) et j'avais eu un peu "peur" de passer au reflex.
Je me rends compte maintenant que c'était une connerie. Dès qu'on veut travailler dans des conditions limites de luminosité, c'est la cata.


----------



## Tiey (11 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le macpro n'a pas un tarif prohibitif, loin de là.
> 
> Le power mac G5 quad le G5 le plus puissant vendu chez Apple coutait 3900 euros, donc ils ont fait de très gros efforts niveau prix.



c'est bien le prix des écrans que je trouve prohibitif... Pas le MacPro.
Ou alors pour le même prix j'aurais aimé une dalle mise à jour ou une meilleure électronique.

Pour le MacPro j'avais fait le calcul à config égale chez Dell et on switché allègrement les 3000 neuronnes ...

t.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Tout à fait. Le Mac Pro est une machine très pro, avec le top des CPU existant, et en plus on en a deux. Dell, c'est au moins 500$ de plus, c'en est vraiment incroyable. Maintenant, pour les écrans, la qualité se paie, et elle ne s'appelle pas forcément Apple : il faut aller voir un Eizo pour s'en rendre compte


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, par exemple si tu veux faire un gros plan sur un objet sans avoir une lumière de studio photo, et bien c'est la galère l'auto focus met tellement de temps à faire la mise au point, que t'as le temps de t'enerver, donc bouger donc refaire la mise au point, je pense simplement que les bridges ne sont pas fait pour moi



je vends mon D50 boitier nu sous garanti jusque fevrier 2008 pour 399 euros si çà t'interesse


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

Dis donc MamaCass, toi qui devient une spécialiste du MacPro. As-tu installé une version de Photoshop, et si oui laquelle ?


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Merci Sydney, je vais voir ce que donne d&#233;j&#224; le retour du SAV, car j'ai appris qu'une serie Nikon 5700 avaient des capteurs d&#233;fectueux ce qui expliquerait les photos floues, j'attends le retour du SAV, je fais des tests avec macmarco  et je te contacte par MP si besoin


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Dis donc MamaCass, toi qui devient une spécialiste du MacPro. As-tu installé une version de Photoshop, et si oui laquelle ?



J'ai installé la demo de la CS2 le démarrage est assez lent et la roue mulit-colore fait son apparition   uniquement avec les logiciels  non UB.

Sinon une fois le logiciel lancé, ca tourne très bien 
Quand la demo sera finie, j'installerai la CS3 pour voir 

D'ailleurs, hier soir j'ai eu droit à un beau plantage, en lancant illustrator CS2, l'icone sautillait dans le doc, j'ai attendu, le finder a planté, impossible de forcer à quitter :rose: obligé de redémarrer au bouton ...

My mac is a pc now, isn't it ?


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai installé la demo de la CS2 le démarrage est assez lent et la roue mulit-colore fait son apparition   uniquement avec les logiciels  non UB.
> 
> Sinon une fois le logiciel lancé, ca tourne très bien
> Quand la demo sera finie, j'installerai la CS3 pour voir
> ...



Question subsidiaire (la honte :rose:, mais ce n'est pas pour moi); la version CS3 est-elle la dernière version et est-elle en UB ?

Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Oui la CS3 est la derni&#232;re version et en UB


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> My mac is a pc now, isn't it ?



intel inside


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui la CS3 est la dernière version et en UB



peux tu s'il te plait ,faire les 4 tests photoshop de jaipatoukompri dans le forum mac de bureau en haut ?
merci de poster les réponses aussi bien en CS2 PowerPC qu'en CS3 intel quand tu l'auras 
merci çà m'interesse de voir ce que çà donne.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> intel inside



Ca te demange le proc intel hein ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> peux tu s'il te plait ,faire les 4 tests photoshop de jaipatoukompri dans le forum mac de bureau en haut ?
> merci de poster les réponses aussi bien en CS2 PowerPC qu'en CS3 intel quand tu l'auras
> merci çà m'interesse de voir ce que çà donne.



Je vais aller voir ça


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> peux tu s'il te plait ,faire les 4 tests photoshop de jaipatoukompri dans le forum mac de bureau en haut ?
> merci de poster les réponses aussi bien en CS2 PowerPC qu'en CS3 intel quand tu l'auras
> merci çà m'interesse de voir ce que çà donne.



Oui, je peux te dire que cela intéresse plusieurs personnes sur ce site (sauf moi qui n'ai ni MacPro, ni CS )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca te demange le proc intel hein ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rose:



non pas du tout ce que tu dis ne m&#233;tonnes pas ,je vois le mac intel de mes parents ,je pr&#233;f&#232;re etre en PowerPC...

d'ailleurs sur les tests photoshop les intel ont toujours &#233;t&#233; derriere les G5 ,je suis ce sujet depuis le d&#233;but...
le HP xeon 2,66 faisait 40 sec je crois au test 4 la ou tout les G5 passent sous les 20sec


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> D'ailleurs, hier soir j'ai eu droit à un beau plantage, en lancant illustrator CS2, l'icone sautillait dans le doc, j'ai attendu, le finder a planté, impossible de forcer à quitter :rose: obligé de redémarrer au bouton ...



Normalement tu dois pouvoir relancer Finder aussi via la fenêtre "Forcer à quitter". Le Finder n'est ni pus ni moins qu'une application. Par exemple, lorsque Finder est planté, tu bascules sur une autre application, puis tu fais "pomme+alt+esc" pour activer le killer.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Oui je sais :rateau: 

Mais le pomme alt esc ne répondait pas, le menu contextuel que j'avais developpé dans le dock pour l'appli illustrator etait bloqué et restait visible, je n'ai pas pu éjecter mes disques durs externes non plus, tout était figé, seule la souris bougeait encore. J'ai attendu... encore si j'avais vu la roue multi color j'aurais attendu que ca se debloque, mais là rien, mac os x avait planté, aussi bien le finder, les applis, bref plantage à la windaube...

Je surveillerais ce phénomène de près car je n'ai jamais vu un tel plantage sur mac.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mais le pomme alt esc ne répondait pas, *le menu contextuel que j'avais developpé *dans le dock pour l'appli illustrator etait bloqué et restait visible, je n'ai pas pu éjecter mes disques durs externes non plus, tout était figé, seule la souris bougeait encore.


Hé ben voilà on a trouvé le coupable..   :love: 






c'est une blague hein... tu sais que je t'aimeuhhhhh :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (12 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui ?? :love: :love:    Moi aussi :love: :love: :rose: :rose:

Je pense &#233;galement que l'erreur fut de vouloir forcer l'application &#224; quitter pendant son d&#233;marrage (parce qu'au bout de 30 rebonds....), mais je le fais tres tres souvent... clique trop rapide et maladroit que ca s'appelle ca    et d'habitude ca plante pas   

Et oui j'aurai d&#251; le pr&#233;ciser d&#232;s le debut, toutes mes archi-plates excuses...

C'est horrible :affraid: :affraid: je me fais penser &#224; mes clients, quelle horreur...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah oui ?? :love: :love:    Moi aussi :love: :love: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je pense également que l'erreur fut de vouloir forcer l'application à quitter pendant son démarrage (parce qu'au bout de 30 rebonds....), mais je le fais tres tres souvent... clique trop rapide et maladroit que ca s'appelle ca    et d'habitude ca plante pas
> 
> ...



Meuhnon... il ne faut pas.  Tu sais chez nous en dev, le premier test que l'on fait quand on sort un nouveau logiciel, c'est le test de singe. On lance l'appli puis on tape partout sur le clavier... on ouvre une fenêtre... idem... si l'appli plante... ben retour au developpeur... 

C'est assez sadique mais efficace...


----------



## Microger (12 Janvier 2007)

Ah! Oui... Il me semble même qu'il y avait un soft nommé "Monkey" qui simulait la présence d'un singe nerveux au clavier d'une bécane pour tester la solidité d'une béta.

Au fil des messages, j'ai suivi les exploits de MamaCass avait un grand plaisir.. c'est qu'elle va finir par me faire craquer pour un Mac Pro la bougresse... remarquez, il serait peut-être temps que je songe à changer de Mac... vous comprendrez si vous lisez ma signature...
A+
Michel


----------



## thecrow (13 Janvier 2007)

bizarre que tu aies eu un plantage avec cs2, elle tourne pas mal sur mon macpro... et moi je vois plus souvent la roulette multicouleur que toi apparement...

déjà rien pour pour la suite FCP alors qu'elle est UB... et l'autre fois dans Imovie aussi... pas normal hein ça... p être devrais-je rajouter deux ptite barettes de 1GO...??


----------



## Tiey (13 Janvier 2007)

J'ai craqu&#233; moi aussi.

Un Macpro 2,66 de base &#224; la fnouc Digitale... Une version de base et comme j'avais d&#233;j&#224; un ACD 23" c trop bo l'ensemble. 
Manque plus qu'un peu de RAM et un 3&#176; disque pour les data (j'en avait d&#233;j&#224; un suppl&#233;mentaire). Avec 3 disques c'est l'ideal pour le Bootcamp et Parallels.
.

M&#234;me que maintenant va falloir travailler dur pour amortir tout ca.

t.


----------



## thecrow (13 Janvier 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> J'ai craqué moi aussi.
> 
> Un Macpro 2,66 de base à la fnouc Digitale... Une version de base et comme j'avais déjà un ACD 23" c trop bo l'ensemble.
> Manque plus qu'un peu de RAM et un 3° disque pour les data (j'en avait déjà un supplémentaire). Avec 3 disques c'est l'ideal pour le Bootcamp et Parallels.
> ...



et surtout ouvrir ton topic et nous poster de belles photos de cet ensemble...

ah oui en fait, félicitations


----------



## MamaCass (13 Janvier 2007)

Bravo Tiey pour ton achat 

Moi j'ai boss&#233; toute l'apr&#232;s midi sur mon site de tutos, et bien m&#234;me avec dream, illustrator, et photoshop en ppc, c'est que du bonheur, pas de ralentissements 

Je suis contente de mon achat, je ne regrette vraiment pas cet investissement.

J'ai &#233;galement install&#233; Paralells et windows XP pour tester mon site, c'est vraiment g&#233;nial !

:love:


----------



## Tiey (13 Janvier 2007)

j'ai pas pu faire des photos de la sortie de boiboite, j'avais trop de taf.

Parallels et bootcamp ca va être pour le milieu de la semaine prochaine, faut que je finisse un taf avant et que j'achète un 3° DD pour une instal propre. je sais bien que c'est top j'ai dejà tout ca sur mon Macbookpro .

peut-on intervertir le premier DD avec un autre ? j'aurais bien mis un 120 pour le système et recup le 250 pour les données...


----------



## HmJ (14 Janvier 2007)

... t'as qu'à copier les photos de Mamacass... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## MamaCass (15 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est iStatpro est ok pour macpro avec vitesse des ventilos et temp de proc 







Ici en utilisation classique, itunes, mail, adium, aper&#231;u et une autre session ouverte, je vous en refais un avec plein d'applis en ppc ouvertes.


----------



## Tiey (15 Janvier 2007)

après plusieurs heures avec photoshop flash et illustrator les proc' ne chauffe pas... Le top quoi ...
Parc contre gros manque de RAM


----------



## MamaCass (15 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'as qu'un giga de ram ? :casse:

Sinon, l&#224; j'ai fait du toshop, illus, dream et je suis toujours au m&#234;me temp&#233;rature que tout &#224; l'heure, tout va bien


----------



## Tiey (15 Janvier 2007)

Je sais, faut que je rajoute c'est juste plus lent que sur mon macBookPro ... qui lui a 2 Go.

La mémoire est prévue pour bientôt. Je pense que je vais rajouter de la Dane-elec chez Macway.

Je crois que en attendant je vais utiliser ill et toshop sous Bootcamp :mouais:


----------



## thecrow (15 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca y est iStatpro est ok pour macpro avec vitesse des ventilos et temp de proc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool ça je vais pouvoir l'installer... merci mama


----------



## iFlighT (15 Janvier 2007)

Quelqu'un sait a quel fan correspond le N&#176; 3 ?


----------



## jfxav (20 Janvier 2007)

a Mama et Tiey: je suis completement bluffé de la fraicheur de vos mac pro  
Tiens, pour le coup je vais faire chauffer ma CB moi...
merci de vos infos


----------



## Tiey (20 Janvier 2007)

Tu crois que ca pourrait servir de clim en cas de canicule ?


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Apr&#232;s quelques jours d'utilisation de istatpro, je suis vraiment bluff&#233;e par la temp&#233;rature des procs, ca ne d&#233;passe, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, pas les 35&#176;C, quand aux ventilos, toujours dans les 500tr/min, et l'air d&#233;gag&#233; par la machine est froid, clim ?   

Il sera interessant de voir ce que cela donne en plein &#233;t&#233;.

iFlighT, je ne sais pas &#224; quel ventilo correspond le 3, deux &#224; l'avant et deux &#224; l'arri&#232;re, je regarderais cela de plus pr&#232;s


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2007)

Oui, je suis aussi carrement bluffe par ces temperatures !  C'est d'autant plus etrange qu'Apple a cree des radiateurs sur mesure pour les barrettes memoire, peut-etre parce que justement le flux d'air est trop lent pour eviter le bruit


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Tout &#224; fait 

Y'a que le disque dur qui fait du bruit, et qui gratte, gratte, gratte.... 
Je me demande m&#234;me si il n'a pas un probl&#232;me 

thecrow, entends tu ton disque grattait sans cesse ? 

Par exemple lorsque tu releves tes emails, tu entends &#224; chaque mail re&#231;u, un "gratt" ? 
En fait sur mon macpro, chaque petite action am&#232;ne un bruit de gratt...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2007)

Et bien sur mon macbook ca gratte bien !
et sur le powerbook que j'avais avant ça grattait encore plus!

rien à voir avec un macpro mais bon :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Avec mon ibook, ca ne grattait jamais, par contre j'entendais bien les acc&#232;s disque, des petits clac clac, il est pas mourru, il est toujours pas mourru...

  

De toute fa&#231;on un jour o&#249; l'autre, bientot j'esp&#232;re j'acheterais un p'tit 250 gigas, que je mettrais en boot et celui d'origine, pour les sauvegardes.

Oh la la Macway passe au bleu :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi j'achèterai bien un petit DD puis SuperDuper et hop les sauvegardes sont dans la poche.........mais bon j'attend mon écran et.....des sous.......

Et sinon lorsque tu ouvres la bête et que tu met ton oreille à coté, ça gratte dur ou c'est raisonnable ?


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Vu le gratte qu'il fait, capot ferm&#233;, je prefere pas entendre ce bruit capot ouvert :sick:
Je vais essayer de faire un enregistrement avec mon micro


----------



## spleen (22 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En fait sur mon macpro, chaque petite action amène un bruit de gratt...



Problème de mémoire virtuelle (swap) ?
Je ne sais pas si ça se règle manuellement sous MacOS...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

J'y ai pens&#233; mais avec 2 gigas de ram, je ne pense pas faire du swap, de plus, il gratte d&#232;s le d&#233;marrage.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tout à fait
> 
> Y'a que le disque dur qui fait du bruit, et qui gratte, gratte, gratte....
> Je me demande même si il n'a pas un problème
> ...



mamacass allons ,la conjugaison!!


----------



## Tiey (22 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi je trouve que ca gratte sec. Pourtant j'ai déjà remplacé mon DD de 250 par un de 160 pour le système et mis le 250 en donnée... Et bien ça gratte toujours !


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> mamacass allons ,la conjugaison!!



Sydney, voyons ! Les règles de typographie   :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> Moi aussi je trouve que ca gratte sec. Pourtant j'ai déjà remplacé mon DD de 250 par un de 160 pour le système et mis le 250 en donnée... Et bien ça gratte toujours !



Tu as acheté quoi comme marque et type de disque ?

J'ai testé au boulot celui que j'ai mis en lien dans un de mes posts et il ne gratte pas du tout, du moins sur pc (je précise "sur pc" même si je ne vois pas ce que ca change  )

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## thecrow (22 Janvier 2007)

Hello à tous, 

Bon pour commencer la température des CPU varient très peu! Là je suis à 24° et 23° pour le deuxième. Il est allumé depuis vendredi matin et aucun soucis niveau T°... Les ventilos tournent entre 500 et 600tr.

Pour le disque dur, il gratte mais c'est pas la mort, j'y fait meme pas attention, le ventilo de ma carte graphique me dérange bcp plus surtout sans musique. Je me demande vraiment si je vais pas le changer pour un Accelero X2, mais je risque de perdre la garantie si au changement j'ai un problème.

Sinon pour le reste aucun soucis, mais Mama, peux-tu faire un test pour moi?
Si tu es sur X.4.8 peux-tu allumer ou redémarrer ton MacPro pour me dire cb de tps tu mets au démarrage et si tu peux directement accéder au menu Pomme, car moi j'ai un délais de plus ou moins 1 min pour y avoir accès!! Cette foutu version .4.8 semble l'avoir ralenti... Pour le démarrage aucun soucis c'est très rapide +/- 25sec je pense.

Ce qui est bizarre au passage c'est que sur le MacBook c'est idem, +/- 1min pour pouvoir accéder au menu Pomme. Au début, je pensais que c'était à cause de ShapeShifter et CandyBar car j'avais modifié le thème et changé tous les icones, mais après avoir désinstallé tout ça rien n'y fait tjs aussi "lent"...
Au passage il est au SAV le MacBook, tu sais pq Mama... :hein: (pff 50min au phone avec l'applecare)!!!

Voilà... pour le compte rendu de ce soir...


----------



## Sim le pirate (22 Janvier 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Sinon pour le reste aucun soucis, mais Mama, peux-tu faire un test pour moi?
> Si tu es sur X.4.8 peux-tu allumer ou redémarrer ton MacPro pour me dire cb de tps tu mets au démarrage et si tu peux directement accéder au menu Pomme, car moi j'ai un délais de plus ou moins 1 min pour y avoir accès!! Cette foutu version .4.8 semble l'avoir ralenti... Pour le démarrage aucun soucis c'est très rapide +/- 25sec je pense.
> 
> Ce qui est bizarre au passage c'est que sur le MacBook c'est idem, +/- 1min pour pouvoir accéder au menu Pomme. Au début, je pensais que c'était à cause de ShapeShifter et CandyBar car j'avais modifié le thème et changé tous les icones, mais après avoir désinstallé tout ça rien n'y fait tjs aussi "lent"...
> ...



J'ai le même souci sur un Blackbook 2 go de ram... et j'ai remarqué dans le moniteur qu' update-prebindings se lance a chaque démarrage, saturant le dd pendant une loooonnnnggguuuee minute ... :mouais:   Vous pourriez vérifier chez vous ?? merci !


----------



## Tiey (23 Janvier 2007)

22 secondes pour un démarrage et j'ai accès direct au menu Pom.

Pour le disque, je crois que c'est un hitachi de base que j'ai acheté chez Macway 55. Le tout sous OSX.4.8 avec tout les updates mis à jour. il me manque plus que 15go de ram .


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

Coucou 

thecrow, d&#233;sol&#233;e pour ton macbook mais il vaut mieux qu'il parte au SAV maintenant que dans 1 an ou 2 

Je fais les tests demand&#233;s ce soir  mais bon je pense avec les m&#234;me r&#233;sultats que Tiey 

Je pense acheter le maxtor car il est bien r&#233;put&#233; pour etre silencieux, parce que l&#224;, mon disque de 160 gigas commence &#224; se faire petit


----------



## thecrow (23 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> J'ai le m&#234;me souci sur un Blackbook 2 go de ram... et j'ai remarqu&#233; dans le moniteur qu' update-prebindings se lance a chaque d&#233;marrage, saturant le dd pendant une loooonnnnggguuuee minute ... :mouais:   Vous pourriez v&#233;rifier chez vous ?? merci !



je vais red&#233;marrer et v&#233;rifier &#231;a...


edit: je viens de faire le test, pas de probl&#232;me pour le d&#233;marrage je suis au m&#234;me niveau que tous les pocesseurs de MacPro, c'est l'acc&#232;s au menu Pomme qui est plus lent...

J'ai regard&#233; dans le moniteur et j'ai un update-prebindin qui prend pas mal de ressources!! je ne sais ce que c'est et si c'est n&#233;cessaire qu'il d&#233;marre &#224; chaque fois!! Y a t il quelque chose &#224; faire pour rem&#233;dier &#224; ce probl&#232;me??


----------



## thecrow (23 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> thecrow, désolée pour ton macbook mais il vaut mieux qu'il parte au SAV maintenant que dans 1 an ou 2
> 
> ...



OK, merci Mama

j'attends les tests 
Sinon pour les disques je pense prendre aussi de nouveaux disques. Mais je pensais au Western Digital série Caviar comme celui que j'ai pour l'instant... Il faut que je regarde encore car je dois faire 2 RAID 0 et 2 pour la sauvegarde...


----------



## Tiey (23 Janvier 2007)

Les Maxtor j'ne suis plus que revenu après en avoir planté deux au bout de 8mois de vie alors que ça ne m'est jamais arriver avec tous les autres disques que j'ai eu dans ma vie et ça en fait pas mal depuis mon premier disque de 40Mo ...
Les maxtors plantés faut les mettre au frigo dans l'espoir de récupérer les données.


----------



## HmJ (23 Janvier 2007)

Hum, tu sais, c'est pas vraiment une question de marques, plus de mauvaises series...


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Janvier 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> je vais redémarrer et vérifier ça...
> 
> 
> edit: je viens de faire le test, pas de problème pour le démarrage je suis au même niveau que tous les pocesseurs de MacPro, c'est l'accès au menu Pomme qui est plus lent...
> ...



J'ai trouvé !! 

C'est Application Enhancer d'Unsanity qui fout la zone... Il y a un bug avec rosetta et leurs app et c'est la facon pour eux de le résoudre: bombarder un update_prebindings au démarrage ! 



			
				Forums Macbidouille a dit:
			
		

> Et mon Mac mini Intel était devenu subitement beaucoup plus lent (au démarrage et à l'utilisation). Avec l'apparition de processus PowerPC "translate" (lié à Rosetta) et "update_prebinding" exécutés en tâche de fond à chaque fois ouverture de session utilisateur.
> 
> Ceci vient d'Unsanity Application Enhancer utilisé par LCC et installé avec (même s'il n'apparait pas au niveau des préférences systèmes) : la version d'APE incluse avec la nouvelle version 2.1.2 de LCC est la cause de cette lenteur et de ces processus PowerPC.
> 
> ...



Après redémarrage tout est ok... tant pis pour Fruitmenu !


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me si Sim le Pirate a trouv&#233; le coupable, j'ai fait mon p'tit test :

De l'appuie sur le bouton "power" &#224; l'arriv&#233;e sur mon bureau = 23 secondes

Menu pomme pr&#234;t, connexion internet pr&#234;te, tout ready quoi !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Janvier 2007)

et bien !elle a mangé des vitamines votre machine...

Power Mac G5 1,8 :54 sec votre test...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> et bien !elle a mangé des vitamines votre machine...
> 
> Power Mac G5 1,8 :54 sec votre test...



Intel inside, pas si mauvais alors ? :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Janvier 2007)

Je peux jouer ?

24 secondes mon macbook ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thecrow (23 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> J'ai trouvé !!
> 
> C'est Application Enhancer d'Unsanity qui fout la zone... Il y a un bug avec rosetta et leurs app et c'est la facon pour eux de le résoudre: bombarder un update_prebindings au démarrage !
> 
> ...




oki, merci je vais voir ce que c'est chez moi, mais je pense que le coupable est clear dock j'ai que ça pour Application Enhancer d'Unsanity!! 
J'ai pas trop envie de l'enlever donc c'est pas trop grave après tout, tant que je sais qui est le coupable


----------



## thecrow (23 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Même si Sim le Pirate a trouvé le coupable, j'ai fait mon p'tit test :
> 
> De l'appuie sur le bouton "power" à l'arrivée sur mon bureau = 23 secondes
> 
> ...




OKI, merci Mama pour le test...

Peut être as tu accès au menu Pomme directement car tu n'as pas d' Application Enhancer d'Unsanity d'installée??

Mais bon pour le reste tout est identique, j'ai directement accès à tout à part le fameux menu Pomme, mais bon quand je démarre la machine il est très rare d'aller sur le menu Pomme directement... pour moi il est quasi rare d'y aller tout court... 
Mais bon il fallait quand même trouver le problème, ce qui est chose faite grâce à Sim le Pirate...


----------



## thecrow (23 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je peux jouer ?
> 
> 24 secondes mon macbook ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Normal comme score... le mien fait la même chose...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Intel inside, pas si mauvais alors ? :rateau:



ca ce 'nest pas intel ,c'est le nouveau bios je crois...

et puis quelle importance ?

est on si pressé?


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ca ce 'nest pas intel ,c'est le nouveau bios je crois...
> 
> et puis quelle importance ?
> 
> est on si pressé?



Je te charie   
Je sais que les mac intel ne te plaisent pas trop, donc j'en rajoute :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je te charie
> Je sais que les mac intel ne te plaisent pas trop, donc j'en rajoute :rateau:



je suis indiff&#233;rent,en ce moment je renouvelle mon systeme haute fidelit&#233; ,j'ai deja les electroniques (micromega) ,le mois prochain les enceintes(audio physic ou B&W): pour le prix je pourrais avoir quelques mac pro intel!


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pour le prix je pourrais avoir quelques mac pro intel!



 je suis contente pour toi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> je suis contente pour toi



ouai en plus on va acheter une maison ,et çà ca fait encore plus  de mac pro ... 

alors apres mes enceintes ,plus de matos avant longtemps


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> ouai en plus on va acheter une maison ,et çà ca fait encore plus  de mac pro ...
> 
> alors apres mes enceintes ,plus de matos avant longtemps



Et les chevilles ca va ? 
Mais nâââââân je suis pas jalouse, je l'aurai, mon chez moi, un jour :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et les chevilles ca va ?
> Mais nâââââân je suis pas jalouse, je l'aurai, mon chez moi, un jour :love::love::love::love:




ben moi je l'ai deja ,mais je vais le revendre pour acheter la maison arf ,en 7 ans l'immobilier a doublé  
c'est le moment de revendre

sinon une maison a 300 000 euros çà fait 150 mac pro a 2000 euros !
de quoi faire un cluster


----------



## bacman (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Même si Sim le Pirate a trouvé le coupable, j'ai fait mon p'tit test :
> 
> De l'appuie sur le bouton "power" à l'arrivée sur mon bureau = 23 secondes
> 
> ...



chez moi, en bootant sur un raptor (bien plus silencieux et réactif que le drive d'origine)
-----> 25 secondes depuis l'activation bouton "power" à l'arrivée complete du bureau avec APE d'insanity , cleardock et logitech Control center. je pense que le test des 4 go de ram me fait perdre une poignée de secondes, je ne ressents pas de ralentissement dans l'execution des applis.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Ok merci pour l'info  donc toi tu as pris un raptor, tu as un petit lien sympanounet &#224; me donner :love::love: ?

Merci


----------



## bacman (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok merci pour l'info  donc toi tu as pris un raptor, tu as un petit lien sympanounet à me donner :love::love: ?
> 
> Merci


je n'ai pas trouvé moins cher que chez macway; c'est le seul 10000TM, 16 mo cache à ma connaisance, j'en ai d'ailleurs pris 2, 1 pour systeme et applis et 1 pour les affaires en cours ............et j'en suis vraiment tres satisfait


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Ok merci pour les infos


----------



## Tiey (24 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> je suis indifférent,en ce moment je renouvelle mon systeme haute fidelité ,j'ai deja les electroniques (micromega) ,le mois prochain les enceintes(audio physic ou B&W): pour le prix je pourrais avoir quelques mac pro intel!



Tout ca pour écouter des MP3 ... c'est sur ca sert


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> Tout ca pour écouter des MP3 ... c'est sur ca sert



non des vrais CD j'écoute... 

bon les mac pro users la ,faudrait vous associer et monter un cluster ! 

j'ai lancé l'idée


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> non des vrais CD j'écoute...
> 
> bon les mac pro users la ,faudrait vous associer et monter un cluster !
> 
> j'ai lancé l'idée



ouais mais tu comprends..:rose: il nous manque des fonds pour le local technique, les racks, les baies, la clim... t'aurais pas un p'tit don à faire ? :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> ouais mais tu comprends..:rose: il nous manque des fonds pour le local technique, les racks, les baies, la clim... t'aurais pas un p'tit don à faire ? :rateau:




mouai...


----------



## Tiey (25 Janvier 2007)

M&#233; w&#233;, une petite pi&#232;ce blanche dans la nouvelle maison de Brist ...


----------



## HmJ (25 Janvier 2007)

Deja 580 posts pour le Mac Pro de Mamacass... Ca laisse reveur...


----------



## thecrow (25 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok merci pour l'info  donc toi tu as pris un raptor, tu as un petit lien sympanounet &#224; me donner :love::love: ?
> 
> Merci



Hello MamaCass, 

J'ai trouv&#233; 4 raptors et ils ne sont pas donn&#233;s:
http://materiel.net/details_WD1500ADFD.html

je ne sais pas si &#231;a vaut la peine pour ton utilisation de prendre un tel disque.

Je pense perso que je vais prendre des Western Digital SE Caviar:
http://www.ldlc.be/navigation/cat.html?page=2&sscat=140030&tri=2&ordre=1&filtre_32_6_val=1058
en bas de page, ils sont tous la....

je pense que c'est celui la qu'on a d'origine dans le MacPro en tout cas le mien:
http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00028992.html
Est ce qu'on doit avoir exactement les m&#234;mes disques pour faire du RAID 0? 
En fait comme expliqu&#233; plus haut, je voudrais un RAID 0 et les deux autres disques pour la sauvegarde.
Donc je pensais prendre 3 diques comme le lien plus haut.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour les liens, thecrow 

Les raptors sont en effet trop chers pour moi   

Je pense prendre un 7200 tr/min peut etre &#224; 16 mo de cache, je vais voir 
En tous cas je n'ai pas besoin d'un 10 000 tr/min, faut rester resonnable.

Quant au disque d'origine, je crois que c'est un Hitachi que j'ai, je v&#233;rifierais &#231;a ce soir 

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux avoir les m&#234;me disques, au moins au niveau des tours/minute et de la m&#233;moire cache pour faire du RAID 0 sinon il risque d'&#234;tre lent pour certaines actions.


----------



## thecrow (25 Janvier 2007)

De rien, 

Moi j'ai bien un Western Digital SE Caviar dans le MacPro... 
Bizarre qu'ils ne mettent pas les même disques à tout le monde 

....


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

Suivant les dates de fabrication et des prix des composants &#224; ce moment l&#224;, le mat&#233;riel change, c'est bien connu.

Si tu as un Western Digital SE Caviar, cela ne m'etonne pas que le bruit ne te g&#232;ne pas plus que &#231;a  il est r&#233;put&#233; silencieux 

Qui a un Hitachi dans sa becane ? 
J'ai h&#226;te de v&#233;rifier &#231;a...


----------



## Tiey (25 Janvier 2007)

WDC2500JS.
Western Digital doc...


Mamacass c'est &#234;ut-etre du au disque de 160. alors que les 250 sont en WD... enfin peut-&#234;tre.
t.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

Je vous confirme &#231;a ce soir


----------



## bacman (25 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vous confirme ça ce soir


le disque d'origine chez moi est un ST3250824AS , la réference correspond à un seagate, ce disque fait un boucan du diable et gratte comme un pivert;
il semble qu'apple installe des WD sur les derniers macpros depuis 2 mois


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

Alors moi j'ai cette r&#233;f&#233;rence l&#224; : ST3160812AS

Donc je confirme et reprend l'expression de bacman, il gratte comme un pivert...


----------



## thecrow (25 Janvier 2007)

c'est bizarre, j'ai jamais aimé Seagate pour les HDD... Un bon choix me semble t il vu vos avis dessus...

Mama, trouves toi un acheteur et prends toi 2x WD250 sont pas trop cher sur ldlc ou materiel.net
à la limite s'il te dérange tant que ça achète un boitier externe pour le fourrer dedans...


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> c'est bizarre, j'ai jamais aim&#233; Seagate pour les HDD... Un bon choix me semble t il vu vos avis dessus...
> 
> Mama, trouves toi un acheteur et prends toi 2x WD250 sont pas trop cher sur ldlc ou materiel.net
> &#224; la limite s'il te d&#233;range tant que &#231;a ach&#232;te un boitier externe pour le fourrer dedans...



Comment ca je me trouve un acheteur ?    je comprends pas..

Et puis j'ai trouv&#233; un plan pour me faire des sous et acheter du matos informatique  

Testeur pour Orange, c'est pas mal, hein ? 
...r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233; en bons d'achat ...
15 euros de l'heure, ca le fait et puis qui sait, je pourrais peut etre jou&#233; un r&#244;le pour que les notices d'utilisation soit plus claires  

Et pour mon disque, il ne me d&#233;range pas tant que &#231;a, je pense tenir quelques, y'a pire que le macpro dans la vie    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai cette r&#233;f&#233;rence l&#224; : ST3160812AS
> 
> Donc je confirme et reprend l'expression de bacman, il gratte comme un pivert...




pourquoi tu ne places pas ta tour sous le bureau ?

c'est justement l'avantage d'une tour sur un iMac


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pourquoi tu ne places pas ta tour sous le bureau ?
> 
> c'est justement l'avantage d'une tour sur un iMac



J'y ai pens&#233;, mais comme j'hallucine encore en arrivant chez moi d'avoir ce mac  
Je ne veux pas le cacher sous le bureau :love:

Et puis d'ci cet &#233;t&#233; j'aurais changer le disque principal et je mettrais celui d'origine pour les sauvegardes


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'y ai pens&#233;, mais comme j'hallucine encore en arrivant chez moi d'avoir ce mac
> Je ne veux pas le cacher sous le bureau :love:
> 
> Et puis d'ci cet &#233;t&#233; j'aurais changer le disque principal et je mettrais celui d'origine pour les sauvegardes




oui moi aussi quand j'ai eu ce G5 ,je l'ai laiss&#233; quelques mois sur le bureau,mais apres tu te rends compte que c'est mieux par terre ,et puis on le voit bien quand meme...
sur le bureau ca te bouffe de la place ,c'est fou...


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> oui moi aussi quand j'ai eu ce G5 ,je l'ai laissé quelques mois sur le bureau,mais apres tu te rends compte que c'est mieux par terre ,et puis on le voit bien quand meme...
> sur le bureau ca te bouffe de la place ,c'est fou...



Je te redirais ça dans quelques mois  

J'ai un peu aménagé mon bureau, une petite virée à Nantes chez Ikea, j'ai acheté un étagère à fixer au mur, couleur ebène c'est tres jolie :love: 
...par contre dur dur la perçeuse pour moi :rose:


----------



## thecrow (26 Janvier 2007)

Je voulais dire tu te trouves un acheteur pour ton disque d'origine, pas pour le macpro hein dit...

ça n'a rien à voir mais perso, je pense vendre mon MacBook...


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

ok  pour le disque, je vais voir mais bon vu qu'il coute 55 euros neuf autant le garder.

Tu compte passer au macbookpro ?


----------



## thecrow (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> ok  pour le disque, je vais voir mais bon vu qu'il coute 55 euros neuf autant le garder.
> 
> Tu compte passer au macbookpro ?



oui, tu as raison pour le disque.

Oui je voudrais passer au MacBook Pro, mais pour ça il me faut un acheteur pour mon macbook qui n'a que 4 mois. Il faut que je le revende avec les accessoires que j'ai acheté. Car pour un 15" ça ne va plus....


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Ca ne lui rajouta que plus de valeur, macbook + acccessoires 

Passe par les petites annonces de macg&#233;


----------



## Tiey (26 Janvier 2007)

trop con acheter un ordi pour le changer au bout de 4 mois. Soit c'est un mauvaise anticipation des besoins soit c'est juste un caprice...
Tu fais quoi avec mon macBook ??


----------



## thecrow (26 Janvier 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> trop con acheter un ordi pour le changer au bout de 4 mois. Soit c'est un mauvaise anticipation des besoins soit c'est juste un caprice...
> Tu fais quoi avec mon macBook ??




Pas bien de juger comme ça, chacun est libre de faire ce que bon lui semble.

A la base je ne voulais pas de MacBook, mais bien un Macbook Pro!
J'ai finalement pris un macbook car moins cher et j'en avais besoin directement.

Maintenant quand je vais chez mes clients présenter un dvd ou d'autres travaux, ce serait mieux d'avoir un écran un peu plus grand et puis quand je bosse dessus c'est aussi bien d'avoir un plus grand écran. 

Question de choix, si j'ai l'occassion de le vendre au prix que je veux, c'est clair que je le laisserais partir, sinon je le garde... pdt 2 ans et après je change... 
On verra.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'as pas besoin de te justifier thecrow, de plus tu es un professionnel et il n'est pas rare que les professionnels renouvellent r&#233;gulierement leur mat&#233;riel, m&#234;me au bout de 4 mois.

et puis on fait ce qu'on veut


----------



## thecrow (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu n'as pas besoin de te justifier thecrow, de plus tu es un professionnel et il n'est pas rare que les professionnels renouvellent régulierement leur matériel, même au bout de 4 mois.
> 
> et puis on fait ce qu'on veut



bah, comme ça tout le monde sera au courant  et p être le vendre plus facilement...


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> bah, comme ça tout le monde sera au courant  et p être le vendre plus facilement...



excuse moi :rose:


----------



## thecrow (26 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> excuse moi :rose:



faut pas t'excuser, je devrais plus t&#244;t te dire merci de prendre soins de ton pti filleul.


----------



## Tiey (26 Janvier 2007)

Je jugeais pas ...
Je me demandais juste pourquoi.
Et pis les professionnels font un amortissement informatique sur 3 ou 4 ans en g&#233;n&#233;ral.
et &#233;videment chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses cheuveux ...


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon, un p'tit test la semaine dernière avec Snapz Pro.

Snapz pro est un logiciel de capture vidéo (il filme votre écran) très gourmant en ressources, ram et processeur à 90%. De plus écran 20 soit 1680x1050 pixels à capturer :rateau:

J'ai réaliser mon premier tuto sur une session toute neuve. 
J'ai lancé Snapz pro (impossible à utiliser sur un ibook G4 :mouais
Je fais mon tuto avec prise de son. :love:

Et puis quand c'est fini ca encode (20 minutes d'encodage avec les procs à 100% alors là je me dis, tiens le temps que ca encode, je vais créer une seconde session et démarrer un autre tuto.

En gros : 

- une session qui encode le tuto que je viens de faire.
- une session sur laquelle je fais un nouveau tuto.

Résultat : 

Aucun ralentissement :love::love::love:

Faudrait que j'essaie avec une troisième session, tiens mais je n'ai que deux mains :rateau::rateau: :style:


----------



## thecrow (30 Janvier 2007)

Super ça, il faudra que tu me montres le résultat...

P être même 4 sessions, 1 pour chaque CPU


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Super &#231;a, il faudra que tu me montres le r&#233;sultat...



Pas de probl&#232;me, je le fais tester par des novices du mac pour l'instant, pour voir si ils comprennent quelquechose  et apr&#232;s les macusers (ce qui ont une bonne critique bien sur)



thecrow a dit:


> P &#234;tre m&#234;me 4 sessions, 1 pour chaque CPU



hihi, j'y ai pens&#233; mais comme je n'ai que 2 mains et une voix, ben peut pas en faire plus de deux sessions &#224; la fois, une qui encode ce que je viens de faire, et une sur laquelle je fais le nouveau tuto.


----------



## Tiey (30 Janvier 2007)

est-ce qu'on a la possibilité d'affecter une application sur un processeur particulier ?
exemple définir le proc' 2 pour photoshop et le 3 pour illustrator.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

A ma connaissance non, car peu d'application profite et utilise plusieurs procs &#224; la fois.

A part Cinema 4D mais je ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2007)

Et bien voil&#224; c'est le printemps  :love:

Je me dit que j'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre la sortie de L&#233;opard, ni des new macpro, isn't it ???


----------



## cerise8921 (21 Mars 2007)

Pour l'instant, lol,
nan tu as raison tu as une tres bonne machine, et pourra servir de bonne tannière a léopard, un peu plus tard


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pas de probl&#232;me, je le fais tester par des novices du mac pour l'instant, pour voir si ils comprennent quelquechose  et apr&#232;s les macusers (ce qui ont une bonne critique bien sur)



n'h&#233;site pas &#224; m'envoyer le lien du tuto MamaCass!
je te poserai des questions (tu vois je croyais dur comme fer que le voyant &#233;tait vert quand j'&#233;tais sur secteur et non il est vert quand il indique que la batterie est d&#233;charg&#233;e!!!! et quand il est orange, tout est ok!!
alors je suis encore novice m&#234;me en tant que me membre &#233;m&#233;rite ici! qui fait plus fort que moi ?? :rateau:

bon suis pas encore accro &#224; MacG&#233; mais &#231;a viendra bien tout en restant toujours d&#233;butante ;-)
mais bon, le Mac c'est quand m&#234;me un super plateforme

dans "connect&#233;" aujourd'hui, un magazine qu'on re&#231;oit avec t&#233;l&#233;rama, ils mettaient une page avec une institutrice qui avait une dizaine de MacBook dans sa classe, il &#233;taient connect&#233;s via airport et les &#233;l&#232;ves faisaient un journal n'annon&#231;ant que de bonnes nouvelles, un journal &#233;crit et vid&#233;o!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2007)

H&#233; h&#233; clochelune :

Voyant Orange : macbook en charge
Voyant Vert : macbook charg&#233;

 (enfin sur mon ibook c'etait comme &#231;a :rose

Je te contacte par MP pour les tutos 
Merci

Mamacass


----------



## thecrow (21 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Hé hé clochelune :
> Voyant Orange : macbook en charge
> Voyant Vert : macbook chargé



Je confirme c'est tjs comme ça pour les MacBook...


Ah oui, c'est vrai c'est le printemps et il neige, c'est trop cool

heureusement que le MacPro n'a pas gelé


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Je confirme c'est tjs comme &#231;a pour les MacBook...
> 
> Ah oui, c'est vrai c'est le printemps et il neige, c'est trop cool
> 
> heureusement que le MacPro n'a pas gel&#233;



ahlala ;-)
je fais de mon MacBook un don quichotte!
j'&#233;tais tellement obs&#233;d&#233;e par tous les bugs cit&#233;s que j'en invente d&#232;s qui n'existaient pas et j'y crois dur comme fer!

merci les amis!
mon MacBook va bien, youpi!!!

il ne fond pas non il fait plut&#244;t office de radiateur!! ;-) ou de chat sur les genoux (mais pour le coup mon matou n'est pas content car quand je m'installe sur mon fauteuil qu'il me pique quand je n'y suis pas, si jemets MacBook sur les genoux, lui ne peut s'y installer et il ne l'admet pas trop, cest un jaloux!!
alors bon ;-) je contente les deux!! et je n'ai jamais froid avec eux ni avec mon compagnon!


----------



## spleen (21 Mars 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> est-ce qu'on a la possibilité d'affecter une application sur un processeur particulier ?
> exemple définir le proc' 2 pour photoshop et le 3 pour illustrator.



Pour ça, il faut plutôt aller voir chez Sun ou IBM.
Mais c'est du (gros) serveur, et si c'est aussi de l'Unix, on ne joue pas du tout dans la même cour


----------



## béber1 (21 Mars 2007)

on verra ce qu'apportera Leopard sur ce sujet.


----------



## silos (21 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien voilà c'est le printemps  :love:
> 
> Je me dit que j'ai bien fait de ne pas attendre la sortie de Léopard, ni des new macpro, isn't it ???



Alors après 3 mois d'utilisation de ce Mac Pro, qu'en penses-tu ? 

La config te convient-elle : Proc, Ram DD, CG... 

Ton 20" ? N'est-il pas un peu juste ? 

Est-il surdimensionné pour une utilisation non pro ? 

Un petit retour d'expérience serait très intéressant pour nous qui avons suivi avec intérêt ta découverte de "la bête" 

Et peut être cela nous aider plus à lutter contre l'envie de se l'offrir......


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2007)

Et bien 3 mois après il m'épatte toujours, sauf que j'utilise adobe CS1 (j'attend la complète CS3 pour changer) dream, flash, office et tout cela n'est pas en UB donc... heureusement que j'ai pris 2 gigas de ram. 

En plein boulot avec tout cela d'ouvert, il m'arrive régulièrement ne disposait que de "24 mo" de  mémoire libre  sur 2048    

Sinon je suis vraiment très heureuse de mon achat, aucun problème connu à ce jour, il est là.... il ronronne comme un p'tit chat et je l'aime :love: 

J'hallucine encore d'avoir une telle machine et un écran top  (samsung 205BW)

Quand j'ai beaucoup de travail et d'encodage vidéos à faire (tutos) je travaille avec plusieurs sessions, une qui encode, une qui convertit et un sur laquelle je travaille. Et il  ne bronche pas  

Mac OS X est vraiment multi-tâches  
Y'a pas à dire c'est du lourd, du beau :love: 

Mon amie commence à s'éclater avec iTunes et iMovie, je lui apprends quelques raccourcis par ci par là (ça me demange des fois, mais elle veut apprendre toute seule   ) et elle se demande même si elle va acheter un ordi pour elle (en plus un PC, incorigible têtue :love: :rateau: ) avec les différentes sessions c'est pratiquement chacun son mac  

Enfin voilà en gros, je n'ai pas trouvé les limites de mon macpro encore. 
Quand tous ces logiciels seront en UB, je sentirais une grosse différence je pense 

Je vais sûrement prendre l'applecare, c'est un peu cher mais 2 ans de garantie supplémentaire c'est rassurant. 

Et je veux pas qu'il lui arrive malheur :love:   

Conclusion : que du bonheur, vraiment


----------



## boodou (23 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien 3 mois après il m'épatte toujours, sauf que j'utilise adobe CS1 (j'attend la complète CS3 pour changer) dream, flash, office et tout cela n'est pas en UB donc... heureusement que j'ai pris 2 gigas de ram.



CS3 sur un Mac Intel c'est mortel, j'ai testé la version bétâ chez un ami photographe et c'est impressionnant ! plus véloce que sur un G5 quad avec CS2 
quand tu lis cela tu vois vraiment que ton MacPro est la bête ultime pour toshop  ("_la priorité d'Adobe n'était donc pas Vista_" !!)

ps: et tes tutos on les trouve où ?


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2007)

Merci boodou  Je vais aller lire &#231;a, et je ne doute pas que mon macpro soit une B&#234;te :love: 

Mon site de tutos n'est pas termin&#233;, bient&#244;t 
Vous serez tenu au courant, je pref&#232;re prendre mon temps et essayer de faire quelquechose de correct  :rose:


----------



## xao85 (23 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien 3 mois apr&#232;s il m'&#233;patte toujours, sauf que j'utilise adobe CS1 (j'attend la compl&#232;te CS3 pour changer) dream, flash, office et tout cela n'est pas en UB donc... heureusement que j'ai pris 2 gigas de ram.
> 
> En plein boulot avec tout cela d'ouvert, il m'arrive r&#233;guli&#232;rement ne disposait que de "24 mo" de m&#233;moire libre  sur 2048
> 
> ...


 
Vu que mon power mac G5 2*2.5Ghz m'&#233;pate encore, je te rassure ton b&#233;b&#233; n'a pas finit de te surprendre!


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Vu que mon power mac G5 2*2.5Ghz m'&#233;pate encore, je te rassure ton b&#233;b&#233; n'a pas finit de te surprendre!



H&#233; h&#233; :love:

Moi qui avait un ibook G4 avant, donc la gamme familiale, et qu'au bout d'un an je commen&#231;ais &#224; sentir ses limites  la diff&#233;rence entre la gamme pro et familiale se situe peut &#234;tre l&#224;  sur la dur&#233;e ????

En tous cas, incorrigible comme je suis :rose: je regarde un peu du c&#244;t&#233; des portables pour les weekend &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur de chez moi o&#249; je prends pas mal de photos. 

J'ai honte mais quand on est fana de la pomme, on en a jamais assez


----------



## thecrow (23 Mars 2007)

Salut Mama, 

C'est vrai que tu as bien fait de prendre un MacPro au moins tu peux faire tout ce que tu veux et avec une durée dans le temps qui t'amènera sans problème à 2010... 

C'est l'avantage de ce superbe Mac, c'est clair que c'est une gamme PRO et que le prix est considérable mais ce prix doit se diviser sur plusieurs années donc au final il ne revient pas si cher que ça... 

Sinon pour l'applecare je pense que ça vaut la peine pour une machine pareil (enfin même pour les autres car les réparations coûtent assez cher).

Tu comptes prendre quoi comme portable? Un MacBook ou un MacBook Pro??


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2007)

D'accord avec toi sur le prix de cette machine et du fait que c'est un investissement à long terme, d'ailleurs j'ai pris un paiement sur 20 mois 

En fait pour le portable c'est un petit rêve secret :love: enfin plus maintenant :rateau:

Je voudrais quelque chose de très très portatif (pour partir en weekend, surfer sur le canapé ) j'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir un powerbook 12 pouces, donc je regarde les petites annonces, je compare les tarifs, car je ne compte pas mettre énormément d'argent, à vrai dire si j'avais pu garder mon ibook...  

Ce genre de machine me suffirait amplement pour regarder mes photos, et aller sur le net en wifi. 

Donc voilà, je regarde ce qu'il se fait en occasion et j'essaie de trouver un argument valable pour que ca passe auprès de mon amie 

Ceci dit si apple nous sortait un p'tit 12 pouces


----------



## spleen (23 Mars 2007)

Et un p'tit Macbook pour la dame...
Parce qu'à mon humble avis, si Apple sort un ultra portable, le prix  
C'est comme les maillots de bain les portables : plus c'est petit, plus c'est cher...


----------



## clochelune (23 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> D'accord avec toi sur le prix de cette machine et du fait que c'est un investissement &#224; long terme, d'ailleurs j'ai pris un paiement sur 20 mois
> 
> En fait pour le portable c'est un petit r&#234;ve secret :love: enfin plus maintenant :rateau:
> 
> ...



c'est s&#251;r que surfer dans son canap&#233; ou son fauteuil pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, se voir un petit film au lit, c'est vraiment le pied et pour &#231;a je ne regrette pas du tout ce MacBook!

tu sais Mama, je comprends ton regret de l'iBook (je regrette aussi, mais moins depuis mon MacBook mon vieil iMac OS 8.5 framboise) mais un MacBook, m&#234;me avec 13.3 pouces, je le trouve ultra portable, tout l&#233;ger, tout maniabale

en revanche l'&#233;cran a un peu trop reflets, sauf quand on l'a juste sous les yeux ou quand on voit un documentaire!!

l'id&#233;al serait un nouveau MacBook avec &#233;cran mat!!

d'o&#249; achat d'un &#233;cran externe pr&#233;vu pour octobre! 
ainsi j'aurai  toujours sa portabilit&#233; et avec l'&#233;cran externe qui sera mat &#231;a sera comme si j'avais un ordinateur fixe!
j'aurais pu prendre un mac mini avec &#233;cran externe mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re vraiment MacBook!!!

et attends quand m&#234;me de voir ce qu'ils vont bient&#244;t sortir ;-) on sait jamais!



tu nous raconteras cette nouvelle aventure d&#232; que le r&#234;ve aura fructifi&#233;!


----------



## silos (23 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je voudrais quelque chose de très très portatif (pour partir en weekend, surfer sur le canapé ) j'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir un powerbook 12 pouces, donc je regarde les petites annonces, je compare les tarifs, car je ne compte pas mettre énormément d'argent, à vrai dire si j'avais pu garder mon ibook...
> 
> Ce genre de machine me suffirait amplement pour regarder mes photos, et aller sur le net en wifi.



J'ai eu ce portable et je ne peux que te le conseiller....
Je l'ai vendu car en ordinateur principal la taille de l'écran est un peu petite (1024x768)...
Je l'avais donc branché sur un 20" externe en DVI (1680x1050) pour compenser  => Super espace de travail (malgré sa carte vidéo 32Mb) : 12" + 20" en bureau étendu (jamais une faiblesse constatée)  

Avantages :
 - Ultra portable : ne nécessite pas un sac de transport spécifique
 - Tout y est (wifi, BT...)
 - Vieilli bien : coque alu
 - Accessible en occaz

Inconvénients :
 - Autonomie < iBook
 - Ecran manquant FRANCHEMENT de luminosité (travail en exterieur impossible)
 - Chauffe beaucoup
 - Le Superdrive n'acceptait pas les DVD-R derniers modèles > 4x, donc de plus en plus difficile à trouver dans le commerce

Si tu en trouves un en bon état et surtout si la batterie tient encore : *FONCE* 

En plus ce sera assorti à ton Mac Pro :love:

Si tu peux te passer du Superdrive, un *iBook 12 "* fera peut être plus l'affaire : autonomie meilleure, il faut la carte Airport en +, mais plus fragile (rayures), disque dur plus petit (mais ça se change) et prix plus accessible.


----------



## AuGie (23 Mars 2007)

Sinon je suis content de mon MacPro moi :love: Mais bon, je crois que c'est inutile de le dire vu le nombre de :love: :love: sur mon Topic (MacPro).

J'ai vraiment h&#226;te &#224; L&#233;opard, son optimisation 64 bits, multiprocesseur et spaces :love: :love: :love: 

Bon choix ce MacPro on a fait je crois


----------



## WinMac (28 Mars 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Bon choix ce MacPro on a fait je crois


Une tite question de vis (nan pas de vice !) 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131797


----------



## thecrow (28 Mars 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Une tite question de vis (nan pas de vice !)
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131797



voilà tu as une réponse maintenant /D


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ..tu nous raconteras cette nouvelle aventure dè que le rêve aura fructifié!



Ben en fait, je ne sais pas quand ca arrivera, on verra bien 
Mon amie a un peu cru que je me foutais d'elle quand je lui en ai parlé    
On va attendre c'est plus sage


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

silos a dit:


> J'ai eu ce portable et je ne peux que te le conseiller....
> Je l'ai vendu car en ordinateur principal la taille de l'écran est un peu petite (1024x768)...
> Je l'avais donc branché sur un 20" externe en DVI (1680x1050) pour compenser  => Super espace de travail (malgré sa carte vidéo 32Mb) : 12" + 20" en bureau étendu (jamais une faiblesse constatée)
> 
> ...



Merci Silos pour cette excellent témoignage 
Je garde ça en mémoire


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Bon choix ce MacPro on a fait je crois



Dans le macpro, la sagesse tu trouveras


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Dans le macpro, la sagesse tu trouveras



Salut MamaCass.

Je vois avec plaisir que ton MacPro te donne pleine satisfaction.

Et comme je passais par là, je n'ai pas résisté à l'envie de te dire un petit bonjour.MAH68p

Bérénice


----------



## MamaCass (30 Mars 2007)

oH B&#233;r&#233;nice, ravie de te revoir 

Allez donne moi des nouvelles, envoie moi un petit mail 

Ou inscrit toi sur macg&#233;, que je puisse t'envoyer un MP  parce que l&#224; je suis coinc&#233;e :sick:


----------

